# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #24



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I did. Everyone bring 5 plants to swap. I took 5 for my GD .She loves to go with me. I took some Creeping Jenny, pink Honey suckle, Sedums, Jonquils and lots of Ajuga.
> We came home with mint, variegated ivy ,Naked Ladies (lillies)Kerria (small yellow rose) Pyrethrum and some annuals. Then we when to the nursery to use my B/day money. Got 2 beautiful hanging baskets I am going to take apart for my window boxes.
> I have so much to do . My finger nail are already gone. I dig like a dog in the dirt.
> We were upset to hear one of our older man died this past Fall. He was so sweet. He must have lived alone . He always brought veggies and fruit to swap.
> Thanks for asking WCK.


You must be a master gardener, CB. I was sorry to hear your son is moving. I know it's hard when they're far away. I hope he's happy with his new "digs."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy, I'm so glad you can be with your daughter. I hope she's feeling better soon and you're enjoying family time. There's nothing like a new baby!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You must be a master gardener, CB. I was sorry to hear your son is moving. I know it's hard when they're far away. I hope he's happy with his new "digs."


Not my son my dear sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yes I did take photos. I glad you had such a good time at your swap meet. DW is the flower person, even though she has a black thumb. The neighbor gave me the tracs off his bobcat loader and I put them between the driveway and the yard for her some beds. they look great there ,now if she would get the grass out and plant some flowers in them. She works way too hard making dresses for a store in Shreveport, and doesn't get time to flower garden like she wants to.After all her back surgeries, she has to have her beds raised to work in them. After Easter I hope she gets some time to slow down.


Raised beds - that's a great idea - for bad backs and bad knees. I've gone to pots because I just can't get down there and dig. My DH does the planting in the ground - he likes gardening. I just do pots - no patience, me. (I sound like Yoda!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Trip tomorrow - time to get some sleep. Five little ones are going to keep us busy!

I hope you all have a great week and wonderful Easter! Be safe and be good. LOL

Bonnie


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You've been busy!! So much accomplished. You must feel very good about all that.


well Bon, I can only get 1 maybe 2 rows at a time. I just can't hold out to do any more, this stroke really sucks, I cant do anything like I use to, so I have to pace myself.It may take a little longer but I eventually get it done. And yes I do feel good when I get something accomplished. Sometimes I don't know when to quit sand I pay for it later,if you know what I mean.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

DWhas one to bed so that's my que to turn this stuff off. Have a big day at church tomorrow as the choir will do the cantata at p.m. service. good night ladies and have a blessed weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Raised beds - that's a great idea - for bad backs and bad knees. I've gone to pots because I just can't get down there and dig. My DH does the planting in the ground - he likes gardening. I just do pots - no patience, me. (I sound like Yoda!)


Your so funny. Have fun with the grands. I have 2 grands here with me right now. They will try to stay up all night then I will have to drag them out of bed tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> DWhas one to bed so that's my que to turn this stuff off. Have a big day at church tomorrow as the choir will do the cantata at p.m. service. good night ladies and have a blessed weekend.


Good night karverr. Hosanna in the Highest!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> well Bon, I can only get 1 maybe 2 rows at a time. I just can't hold out to do any more, this stroke really sucks, I cant do anything like I use to, so I have to pace myself.It may take a little longer but I eventually get it done. And yes I do feel good when I get something accomplished. Sometimes I don't know when to quit sand I pay for it later,if you know what I mean.


Oh, yes. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Almost forgot - I found the quiz - Abraham and Mary.

Nighty-night! You all are the sweetest.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Jezabel... of course!!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Glad you joined us so pop in anytime. How is your weather this time of the year?


Supposed to be the end of summer but we are still having some very hot days, hot enough for the washing to dry in a few hours. When winter starts, where I live along the coast it does not get very cold, I still walk around in a sleeveless blouse and 3/4 pants. Other inland parts get very cold and sometimes snow but not the amount of snow you guys get, ours more or less melts over night.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am following the Pistorius trial. What do you think?


Guilty as charged, hope he gets a long jail time, we have a special TV channel every day on the court room drama, I sit glued all day, the state attorney has got him in a corner right now, I have noticed every time he is caught out on a lie he starts crying, and then have to take a break, I dont know if he thinks the state attorney will go away, but he is always in his face. I think he shot her on purpose. IMHO


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Got out today, worked in garden. made two rows for tomatoes.
> I like to make high rows and dig with a post hole digger, down about a foot ,then fill hole with the wonderful by product from the five horses. I then roll weed block over this to keep the weeds down and cut holes in it to plant them. DW told me we may have a frost Wednesday morning so will wait to plant them. resting today I finished another scarf I will give to the music ministers wife. I took some photos of it and some of DW's shawl and will post later.


Karverr,

It is so great that you are planting tomatoes. I hope you have a plentiful crop!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I did. Everyone bring 5 plants to swap. I took 5 for my GD .She loves to go with me. I took some Creeping Jenny, pink Honey suckle, Sedums, Jonquils and lots of Ajuga.
> We came home with mint, variegated ivy ,Naked Ladies (lillies)Kerria (small yellow rose) Pyrethrum and some annuals. Then we when to the nursery to use my B/day money. Got 2 beautiful hanging baskets I am going to take apart for my window boxes.
> I have so much to do . My finger nail are already gone. I dig like a dog in the dirt.
> We were upset to hear one of our older man died this past Fall. He was so sweet. He must have lived alone . He always brought veggies and fruit to swap.
> Thanks for asking WCK.


I dig like you! My nails get ruined. I bet your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope you took some pics of your scarf and shawl. You do great work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Guilty as charged, hope he gets a long jail time, we have a special TV channel every day on the court room drama, I sit glued all day, the state attorney has got him in a corner right now, I have noticed every time he is caught out on a lie he starts crying, and then have to take a break, I dont know if he thinks the state attorney will go away, but he is always in his face. I think he shot her on purpose. IMHO


We just get reports here. Did not realize he cries when he gets caught in a lie. I was believing him until I read your post.

Can you give me an example of his lying?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Fast track to becoming a millionaire: election to the US Senate?  :XD:


So many people guestion how he became a millionaire, his followers say he made wise investments. He never struck me as being wise, he is just another life-long corrupt politician that is paid to play. Term limits would be the only way to clean-up the system that corrupts, and it would take many years even if it was possible. We don't even know the half of it, most likely we would be in disbelief. 
Good morning ladies, now we can get our hands in the dirt and plan, plant, grow and harvest. Yipeeeee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We're leaving soon with our entourage. Hollywood has nothing on us when it comes to taking the world with us. Suitcases, medicine bag, toiletries bag, knitting bag, book bag, gifts bag, food bag...............it's an embarrassment. But - we're oldish (old-ISH? - ha), need a lot to keep us going.

On our way - back soon! 

Computer off.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We're leaving soon with our entourage. Hollywood has nothing on us when it comes to taking the world with us. Suitcases, medicine bag, toiletries bag, knitting bag, book bag, gifts bag, food bag...............it's an embarrassment. But - we're oldish (old-ISH? - ha), need a lot to keep us going.
> 
> On our way - back soon!


Have a safe trip my friend, bags and all!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We're leaving soon with our entourage. Hollywood has nothing on us when it comes to taking the world with us. Suitcases, medicine bag, toiletries bag, knitting bag, book bag, gifts bag, food bag...............it's an embarrassment. But - we're oldish (old-ISH? - ha), need a lot to keep us going.
> 
> On our way - back soon!
> 
> Computer off.


I always pack very, very light.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So faith, hope, love abide, these three;

But the greatest of these is Love.

1 Corinthians 13:13


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We just get reports here. Did not realize he cries when he gets caught in a lie. I was believing him until I read your post.
> 
> Can you give me an example of his lying?


 He has told so many, like closing the balcony door, it was found open, no lights on, but bathroom and toilet light was on, shooting out of the sun roof of a friends car, two people in the car testified to him shooting, and also a few different versions of the gun going off in the restaurant. 
His own father would not give the police a statement about the unlicensed bullets found in his safe, as Pistorius says they were his fathers, who had access to the safe, but he does not have a relationship with his father. 
I think he woke up and found the balcony doors still open and he got mad at Reeva and that started a fight, she ran into the toilet and locked the door, (who normally locks a door at 3 in the morning) he got mad, grabbed his gun and started shooting. I dont even think a burglar would even lock the door. So the plot thickens, cant wait for tomorrow for the next episode.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.quizony.com/flower/index3.html I am a Daisy.


I am a rose. The quiz is flawed. I don't really like cut roses. They bring back memories of funerals. To me that is what I think of when I smell roses. I love seeing them grow outdoors though, and the smell there is lovely .

I love lilacs . I bring cuttings into the house when they bloom. I love peonies too. Love that scent.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Try to remember what was posted. 
KC fresh tomatoes yum. How is new one doing? when will you be going home.

Jokim: We plant around mothers Day. A couple of times when weather was warm did it early.

WCK glad you got there safely . Spending time with family , how is your Dad doing?

Thumper: Do hope you did not have the storms last night and have fun, sure with all of family together it will be a riot.

Bon, have a good time, sorry late with this you probably won't read tell you return. 

CB do you every leave any plants for others? would love to see your garden. 

Karveer, You may feel like you have to get it done like before, but doesn't matter. You get it done, meaning garden. We all have slowed down a bit with age. Wife sound busy but what lovely dresses she makes.Can't wait to see new scarf.

Gil: they will get away with as much as they can. They have proven that already. With you on term limits, They would probably get something done of worth. Love the Harley.

WE Bee, know what you mean about needle break. Happen to me, sat on it with about 90 stitches. But did not have bill of sale so had to buy new ones. WCK, is right should have bought metal ones, would probably have made it through sitting 

Joey how is son doing? Have you heard from him. Tax time almost done. Well almost sure even after 15 will have catching up on things.

Karveer, your church sounds lovely . The music must be very soothing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gil, CB and all of you early garden people please please not nice for us up north who face snow again tonight even if it melts.

Bad storms last night, up north the worse. But woke in the middle of the night to a lighten show that was really neat. Thunder not so much, but loved the lighting. Son and wife down by boarder had hail size of quarters. Not happy what it did to car.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> He has told so many, like closing the balcony door, it was found open, no lights on, but bathroom and toilet light was on, shooting out of the sun roof of a friends car, two people in the car testified to him shooting, and also a few different versions of the gun going off in the restaurant.
> His own father would not give the police a statement about the unlicensed bullets found in his safe, as Pistorius says they were his fathers, who had access to the safe, but he does not have a relationship with his father.
> I think he woke up and found the balcony doors still open and he got mad at Reeva and that started a fight, she ran into the toilet and locked the door, (who normally locks a door at 3 in the morning) he got mad, grabbed his gun and started shooting. I dont even think a burglar would even lock the door. So the plot thickens, cant wait for tomorrow for the next episode.


Hello lady, have a hard time believing him here from what I have seen and heard. What a waste of life and to let angry control him. 
Your weather sounds so much nicer then we are having here at the moment . I and a few others live in the northern part of the USA. But spring will come I am thinking around Fall the way it is going.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You are talking about tomatoes, the supermarket was wanting R17.99 a kg on Friday,(dollar exchange rate R10.66 to the dollar) well you can guess what I did, walked away. I live in a flat so cant plant my own, although I do have a little garden, I have never tried, maybe when my hand is out of the cast, I may try plant something, even though I am going onto winter, we dont get frost to damage the plants, only the damn snails come and eat anything they can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am a rose. The quiz is flawed. I don't really like cut roses. They bring back memories of funerals. To me that is what I think of when I smell roses. I love seeing them grow outdoors though, and the smell there is lovely .
> 
> I love lilacs . I bring cuttings into the house when they bloom. I love peonies too. Love that scent.


Your right I did not even think of that, funerals. I always thought it was a waste of money to have flowers at a funeral. Told family to use the money for a charity. Told them won't need flowers when I am gone from this earth.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am a rose. The quiz is flawed. I don't really like cut roses. They bring back memories of funerals. To me that is what I think of when I smell roses. I love seeing them grow outdoors though, and the smell there is lovely .
> 
> I love lilacs . I bring cuttings into the house when they bloom. I love peonies too. Love that scent.


KC, I'm a rose, too. I don't see me as being a rose either.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's only 10:00 here and I've had a busy morning. I've gotten 3 chocolate cakes baked (from scratch. I don't do mixes) and have 2 dozen morning glory muffins done with another dozen in the oven. One more dozen to go after those come out. Ham and fresh asparagus frittata for brunch today with a homemade muffin. Life doesn't get much better. 

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Supper done, beef stew in crock pot, started it early as put it on low. As it is suppose to turn colder in low 40's. Have you seen the price of beef, wow. Farmers because of drought raising less cattle, and now they are talking about pigs having disease that is killing them. So those prices will be going up too. 
Went to butcher and bought a roast had him cut in half. Freeze it and enough for the two of us. 

Think rancher in Utah should be left alone. At at least he is raising something useful. Letting another country come into states is asking for trouble. We buy they sell and have control of it use.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's only 10:00 here and I've had a busy morning. I've gotten 3 chocolate cakes baked (from scratch. I don't do mixes) and have 2 dozen morning glory muffins done with another dozen in the oven. One more dozen to go after those come out. Ham and fresh asparagus frittata for brunch today with a homemade muffin. Life doesn't get much better.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!


So what are you doing with your spare time? :lol: :lol: :lol:

You too lady have a blessed day too, and fun weekend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> You are talking about tomatoes, the supermarket was wanting R17.99 a kg on Friday,(dollar exchange rate R10.66 to the dollar) well you can guess what I did, walked away. I live in a flat so cant plant my own, although I do have a little garden, I have never tried, maybe when my hand is out of the cast, I may try plant something, even though I am going onto winter, we dont get frost to damage the plants, only the damn snails come and eat anything they can.


Have you every tried growing them in a bucket? We do that here. works out for one plant as to snails don't know what can be done with them. Someone from the south here may have an answer. 
We complain in this country about prices, but we have it cheap compared to other country's.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> He has told so many, like closing the balcony door, it was found open, no lights on, but bathroom and toilet light was on, shooting out of the sun roof of a friends car, two people in the car testified to him shooting, and also a few different versions of the gun going off in the restaurant.
> His own father would not give the police a statement about the unlicensed bullets found in his safe, as Pistorius says they were his fathers, who had access to the safe, but he does not have a relationship with his father.
> I think he woke up and found the balcony doors still open and he got mad at Reeva and that started a fight, she ran into the toilet and locked the door, (who normally locks a door at 3 in the morning) he got mad, grabbed his gun and started shooting. I dont even think a burglar would even lock the door. So the plot thickens, cant wait for tomorrow for the next episode.


Maryann,

You have given me info that I did not know. Let me know what happens tomorrow. Wish we had more of it here. Interesting case.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's only 10:00 here and I've had a busy morning. I've gotten 3 chocolate cakes baked (from scratch. I don't do mixes) and have 2 dozen morning glory muffins done with another dozen in the oven. One more dozen to go after those come out. Ham and fresh asparagus frittata for brunch today with a homemade muffin. Life doesn't get much better.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!


I'll be over! Sounds heavenly!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So what are you doing with your spare time? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You too lady have a blessed day too, and fun weekend.


AND I just finished binding off a bib for one of the grands. Whew! Time for a nap or maybe some reading.

All of the cakes and most of the muffins will be going to the two boys who live out of town and to my DIL who is deployed to Washington D.C. I thought they would like a bit of home since they are away from home for Easter. I did make another cake last night for the oldest that he picked up this morning. It's his guard weekend and I always make a cake for him to share with his wing. So, yes, I have been busy.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll be over! Sounds heavenly!


I have the coffee ready. Had to make another pot to use in the cakes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have the coffee ready. Had to make another pot to use in the cakes.


Hey she is not the only one who wants to eat your cake. Recipe please when you have time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG has words of thanks for all who used the felted purple hearts with pearls that was meant to show love and caring for another person. But do not expect nothing less from the side of wrong.

So we are to move on. Seem they can't find any thing to fight about, but purple hearts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here is what I am thinking if it works nope


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey she is not the only one who wants to eat your cake. Recipe please when you have time.


2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
hot coffee
Put the chocolate in a 1-cup measuring cup. Fill the cup with hot coffee. Let stand until the chocolate is soft.

In a separate bowl beat 1 egg until light.

Add:
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 tsp vanilla

Pour off the coffee into another cup (don't throw it out...it goes in the cake batter) and add the softened chocolate to the egg mixture.

In a separate bowl sift together:
1-1/3 cups cups flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda

Add the flour mixture and the coffee to the egg mixture alternating coffee and flour mixture.

Pour in a greased 8x8 pan. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until it passes the toothpick test.
Cool and frost with your favorite frosting. I have alway used a Buttercream frosting (with real butter) with equal amounts of vanilla and almond flavoring. I also usually add an egg yolk to the frosting as the last ingredient for an especially rich frosting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have the coffee ready. Had to make another pot to use in the cakes.


I wish we lived close by. I'd be helping you if you wanted it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
> hot coffee
> Put the chocolate in a 1-cup measuring cup. Fill the cup with hot coffee. Let stand until the chocolate is soft.
> 
> ...


Yummm!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I wish we lived close by. I'd be helping you if you wanted it.


Thanks, Lukelucy. I appreciate the offer and would have taken you up on your offer. It would have been much more fun with you here!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks, Lukelucy. I appreciate the offer and would have taken you up on your offer. It would have been much more fun with you here!


You are so sweet, Thumper. I love it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hillary has much baggage and Warren is just beginning to collect hers!  Could prove detrimental in elections.


That's why I was wondering if there is anyone else the Dems would consider. Unless they have another "Obama" hiding in the woodwork, Hillary seems to be it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I have been reading dozens of these pages, and I see you have a thorn in your side, love the way you just ignore her, I can see that you are all ladies and gent, I would not be able to compose myself like you gals do, I too think she has re invented herself and I also think I know who she was. Keep up the chatter, I love reading it, but wont butt in again, but tonight I just had to. Regards M


Please, post anytime you feel like it. Start a different subject, as we generally go with the flow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's only 10:00 here and I've had a busy morning. I've gotten 3 chocolate cakes baked (from scratch. I don't do mixes) and have 2 dozen morning glory muffins done with another dozen in the oven. One more dozen to go after those come out. Ham and fresh asparagus frittata for brunch today with a homemade muffin. Life doesn't get much better.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!


Why so much food? What is a morning glory muffin? Now I am hungry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Supper done, beef stew in crock pot, started it early as put it on low. As it is suppose to turn colder in low 40's. Have you seen the price of beef, wow. Farmers because of drought raising less cattle, and now they are talking about pigs having disease that is killing them. So those prices will be going up too.
> Went to butcher and bought a roast had him cut in half. Freeze it and enough for the two of us.
> 
> Think rancher in Utah should be left alone. At at least he is raising something useful. Letting another country come into states is asking for trouble. We buy they sell and have control of it use.


I know meat is getting so high.
Like your new avatar. Is that your wisteria?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Guilty as charged, hope he gets a long jail time, we have a special TV channel every day on the court room drama, I sit glued all day, the state attorney has got him in a corner right now, I have noticed every time he is caught out on a lie he starts crying, and then have to take a break, I dont know if he thinks the state attorney will go away, but he is always in his face. I think he shot her on purpose. IMHO


I agree with you. His story sounds so full of holes I doubt many believe him. He's hoping the breaks will break the momentum the state attorney has going. Is the final decision solely up to the judge? I noticed there is no jury. Is a no jury trial normal? I find this very interesting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

CB, we are expecting some bad thunder storms and possible hail this afternoon into early evening. This is coming your way probably during the wee hours or early Monday AM. Cut the camping short as it was raining this AM and didn't want to get stuck here in bad weather. I hope your plants survive. Take care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, we are expecting some bad thunder storms and possible hail this afternoon into early evening. This is coming your way probably during the wee hours or early Monday AM. Cut the camping short as it was raining this AM and didn't want to get stuck here in bad weather. I hope your plants survive. Take care.


That is was we heard. Also temps going down after the storm. I hope my plants survive too. Lost so many I don't want to loose more. I will put my newly bought ones in my green house .
Glad you made it back home before the weather got to bad. You take care too.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://survley.com/what-kind-of-tree-are-you.html I am an oak. Feel like a bush.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish you could teach people to do this.http://www.facebook.com/pages/PreventDiseasecom/199701427498 So cute!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why so much food? What is a morning glory muffin? Now I am hungry.


I'm sending care packages to the boys and DIL in D.C.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/better-morning-glory-muffins/

They're very tasty.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://survley.com/what-kind-of-tree-are-you.html I am an oak. Feel like a bush.


Me, too, CB. We seem to be a lot alike.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Me, too, CB. We seem to be a lot alike.


Yes we are. :thumbup: Just ran across this recipe.Sounds so rich and yummy. http://www.countryliving.com/recipefinder/praline-turtle-cake-3611 Maybe sin involve it eating it. Sorry girls you only have one more week until Lent is over. 
Blessed is He would comes in the Name of the Lord. Hosanna. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sending care packages to the boys and DIL in D.C.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/better-morning-glory-muffins/
> 
> They're very tasty.


I looked at the recipe. They sound so good. They would be like eating a dessert. Thanks.
You care package will be so appreciated.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am following the Pistorius trial. What do you think?


I think she was going to leave him so he shot through the bathroom door with several shots in order to kill her!

It is an interesting trial that they only use a judge no jury.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are. :thumbup: Just ran across this recipe.Sounds so rich and yummy. http://www.countryliving.com/recipefinder/praline-turtle-cake-3611Maybe sin involve it eating it. Sorry girls you only have one more week until Lent is over.
> Blessed is He would comes in the Name of the Lord. Hosanna. :-D


The site didn't work as said couldn't find it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The site didn't work as said couldn't find it!


Take the "Maybe" off the end and it will work just fine. It sounds delicious.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://survley.com/what-kind-of-tree-are-you.html I am an oak. Feel like a bush.


I'm also an Oak!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I think she was going to leave him so he shot through the bathroom door with several shots in order to kill her!
> 
> It is an interesting trial that they only use a judge no jury.


I never thought of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The site didn't work as said couldn't find it!


e Turtle Cake

From Country Living
Country Living shares this winning recipe from our "Mom's Best Cake Contest."

User Rating:
Star
Star
Star
Star
No star

Recipe Reviews Other Versions
Save this recipe
Add ingredients to my shopping list
Submit your version

Nutritional Information
(per serving)
Calories	576
Total Fat	28g
Saturated Fat	--
Cholesterol	59mg
Sodium	408mg
Total Carbohydrate	80g
Dietary Fiber	3g
Sugars	--
Protein	8g
Calcium	--
praline turtle cake

Charles Schiller

Serves: 16

Oven Temp: 350

Ingredients
U.S. Metric Conversion chart

1/2 cup(s) butter
1 cup(s) brown sugar
1 can(s) (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
1 cup(s) chopped pecans
2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
3/4 cup(s) unsweetened cocoa
2 cup(s) granulated sugar
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) baking soda
1 teaspoon(s) salt
2 large 2 large eggs
1 cup(s) sour cream
1/2 cup(s) canola oil
1 teaspoon(s) vanilla extract
1 teaspoon(s) white vinegar
1/2 cup(s) fudge topping
1/2 cup(s) chocolate chips, melted

Directions

Make the cake: Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Butter the bottoms of two 9-inch round cake pans and fit a circle of parchment paper large enough to cover 1 inch up the side of each cake pan. Heat the butter, brown sugar, and sweetened condensed milk in a 2-quart saucepan over medium heat until the butter melts and the sugar is dissolved. Do not boil. Divide the sugar mixture between the prepared pans. Sprinkle 3/4 cup pecans over sugar mixture and set aside to cool. Combine the flour, cocoa, granulated sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt together in a large bowl. Add the eggs, sour cream, oil, vanilla, and vinegar, and 1 cup hot water and mix with a wooden spoon until the batter is smooth. Pour the batter into the cake pans -- over sugar mixture -- and bake until a wooden skewer inserted into the cake center comes out clean -- 35 to 40 minutes. Cool cakes in the pans for 10 minutes. Run a knife around the edge of the pans and turn cakes out onto a cooling rack. Remove the paper and cool completely.
Assemble the cake: Spread the fudge topping over the sugar mixture side of one cake layer. Place the second layer over the first and drizzle with the melted chocolate and the remaining 1/4 cup pecans. Frost the cake sides with your favorite chocolate icing.

Reprinted with permission of Hearst Communications, Inc.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> e Turtle Cake
> 
> From Country Living
> Country Living shares this winning recipe from our "Mom's Best Cake Contest."
> ...


Yumm...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yes I did take photos. I glad you had such a good time at your swap meet. DW is the flower person, even though she has a black thumb. The neighbor gave me the tracs off his bobcat loader and I put them between the driveway and the yard for her some beds. they look great there ,now if she would get the grass out and plant some flowers in them. She works way too hard making dresses for a store in Shreveport, and doesn't get time to flower garden like she wants to.After all her back surgeries, she has to have her beds raised to work in them. After Easter I hope she gets some time to slow down.


Wow, Karverr, your DW is a seamstress! That is wonderful! She is very talented person as well as you.

I bought tomatoes, hot pepper, rosemary, basil plants (for the garden) & cuke, radishes, lettuce, green onion bulbs & spinach seeds to plant this way. Cut out the top of the bag & poke holes in the bottom to drain & plant seeds.

Try this for your DW.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! This will take your breath away!http://blog.petflow.com/she-walked-out-on-stage-and-blew-everyone-away-i-never-expected-this-astonishing/?utm_source=ilmd&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=ilmdsand


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's only 10:00 here and I've had a busy morning. I've gotten 3 chocolate cakes baked (from scratch. I don't do mixes) and have 2 dozen morning glory muffins done with another dozen in the oven. One more dozen to go after those come out. Ham and fresh asparagus frittata for brunch today with a homemade muffin. Life doesn't get much better.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!


Oh, my what time is the meal? I'll be right over as it all sounds gooooood! Yum!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Y'all are going to love this one!http://www.youtube.com/embed/6Zy297Xgr8Q


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all are going to love this one!http://www.youtube.com/embed/6Zy297Xgr8Q


Love this.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW! This will take your breath away!http://blog.petflow.com/she-walked-out-on-stage-and-blew-everyone-away-i-never-expected-this-astonishing/?utm_source=ilmd&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=ilmdsand


Thanks CB, it is unbelievable. she is fabulous.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all are going to love this one!http://www.youtube.com/embed/6Zy297Xgr8Q


Perfectly spot on... thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> For those following the mess in Nevada: There is much more involved than what is being reported on in the news. The ranch has had grazing rights on that land for more than 100 years. Now the Feds want to take the right away. There has been more than 20 years of litigation and the rancher has won most of them, (they lost when a cow damaged some plants on federal land -- fine less than $200) including a $4,000,000 award that has not been paid. So if the fed says the ranch owes a million in grazing fees, the fed still owes the ranch $3,000,000.
> 
> There is supposed to be a 20+ mile line between the land that he has grazing rights and the other federal land. But the feds are unable to tell him exactly where it is. The so called protected turtles are over populated. I believe the current order has been signed by a bureaucrat and not by a judge. He needs to be given his day in court to challenge this order.
> 
> ...


I hope to catch up soon Joey, thanks for posting about it, it will make catching up on it alot easier. The government gaining total control over citizens has already begun. It will take a small act to get the ball rolling and it could go either way, total control of citizens by government, or the people take back their right to Life and Liberty. I believe, as many of you do, that we are at the cross roads, many will be making a last minute decision many of us seen it coming and there was no need for a decision, it was normal to push back, it is normal to be able to see another control tactic by a power hungry regime. Have a soulful day, talk later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning.


Yikes. It is coming here.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

got this email this morning, it explains a lot.

Subject: Fwd: Gun control-Finally a Solution 


Sensible Gun Control Great Idea! Why didn't I think of this?

In 1865 a Democrat shot and killed Abraham Lincoln, President of the United States.

In 1881 a left wing radical Democrat shot James Garfield, President of the United States who later died from the wound.

In 1963 a radical left wing socialist shot and killed John F. Kennedy, President of the United States.

In 1975 a left wing radical Democrat fired shots at Gerald Ford, President of the United States.

In 1983 a registered Democrat shot and wounded Ronald Reagan, President of the United States.

In 1984 James Hubert, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 22 people in a McDonalds restaurant.

In 1986 Patrick Sherrill, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 15 people in an Oklahoma post office.

In 1990 James Pough, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 10 people at a GMAC office.

In 1991 George Hennard, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 23 people in a Luby's cafeteria.
In 1995 James Daniel Simpson, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 5 coworkers in a Texas laboratory.

In 1999 Larry Asbrook, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 8 people at a church service.
In 2001 a left wing radical Democrat fired shots at the White House in a failed attempt to kill George W. Bush, President of the US.

In 2003 Douglas Williams, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 7 people at a Lockheed Martin plant.

In 2007 a registered Democrat named Seung - Hui Cho, shot and killed 32 people in Virginia Tech.

In 2010 a mentally ill registered Democrat named Jared Lee Loughner, shot Rep. Gabrielle Giffords and killed 6 others.

In 2011 a registered Democrat named James Holmes, went into a movie theater and shot and killed 12 people.

In 2012 Andrew Engeldinger, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 7 people in Minneapolis.

In 2013 a registered Democrat named Adam Lanza, shot and killed 26 people in a school in Newtown, CT.

As recently as Sept 2013, an angry Democrat shot 12 at a Navy ship yard.

One could go on, but you get the point, even if the media does not. 

Clearly, there is a problem with Democrats and guns. 

Not one NRA member, Tea Party member, or Republican conservative was involved in any of these shootings and murders (except as a target!).

SOLUTION: It should be illegal for Democrats to own guns.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yikes. It is coming here.


you just keep this to yourself, I don't need to see this here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning. Forecast is a high of 31' today.


Wonderful isn't it (not). I even want summer now even if it is hot. Enough already.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> you just keep this to yourself, I don't need to see this here.


Ok. I'll keep the weather here - if I can. I'm flying to Palm Desert tomorrow. Then driving through the Grand Canyon. Flying out from Denver on the 25th of April.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonderful isn't it (not). I even want summer now even if it is hot. Enough already.


I am doing laundry and hanging out clothes in the warm weather. Then the snow comes. Crazy. This has been the most difficult winter!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> got this email this morning, it explains a lot.
> 
> Subject: Fwd: Gun control-Finally a Solution
> 
> ...


Amazing isn't Karveer, But you know it will be called the Rep. fault. We are the ones who are wrong , Nope we are right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok. I'll keep the weather here - if I can. I'm flying to Palm Desert tomorrow. Then driving through the Grand Canyon. Flying out from Denver on the 25th of April.


That is not nice LL to tell us your going where it is warm, mind if I tag along.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I hope to catch up soon Joey, thanks for posting about it, it will make catching up on it alot easier. The government gaining total control over citizens has already begun. It will take a small act to get the ball rolling and it could go either way, total control of citizens by government, or the people take back their right to Life and Liberty. I believe, as many of you do, that we are at the cross roads, many will be making a last minute decision many of us seen it coming and there was no need for a decision, it was normal to push back, it is normal to be able to see another control tactic by a power hungry regime. Have a soulful day, talk later.


I always though that federal managed by the BLM was public land. There has always been an open range agreement for ranchers on public land. these lands have been mismanaged for a long time, the oil companies have stolen large amounts of oil that has been caught on camera, but they still do it . Now Now I'm hearing that the gov. is wanting money for the grass from a citizen because his cows ate it.Next they will be after the hunters calling them poachers who are shooting king Obamas deer, like they did in sherwood forest in robin hoods day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey,& Gilie I feel they have already taken our liberty's away look at OBC ect. If we do not get a leader in there who is not afraid to lead, it will only get worst.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is not nice LL to tell us your going where it is warm, mind if I tag along.


Of course! you can come! Please! It would be fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How fitting!


yes still "HOPING" for "CHANGE", don't see it coming here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> I always though that federal managed by the BLM was public land. There has always been an open range agreement for ranchers on public land. these lands have been mismanaged for a long time, the oil companies have stolen large amounts of oil that has been caught on camera, but they still do it . Now Now I'm hearing that the gov. is wanting money for the grass from a citizen because his cows ate it.Next they will be after the hunters calling them poachers who are shooting king Obamas deer, like they did in sherwood forest in robin hoods day.


From what I've heard, karverr, he has paid grazing fees but quit when the Feds started creating troubles. I really like your comparison to poaching and king obama. I am counting the days until that jerk is gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know meat is getting so high.
> Like your new avatar. Is that your wisteria?


Yes, last years Hubby finial did not cut it back,.Ten years to get flowers up here.

Doing what KPG ask a while back. To get on with it.

Love how the thoughtful wonderful so refine, intelligent women .(NOT) claim it is dishonor to the Purple Heart. Twist and turn and showing how very smart they really are. (NOT).

More like brainless wonders to me.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin gals & guy,

Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.

Check out the baby/toddler sweater set I posted today...its really cute!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252581-1.html#5182209


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am doing laundry and hanging out clothes in the warm weather. Then the snow comes. Crazy. This has been the most difficult winter!


Wonder if we will ever see spring? Glad I have not bought plants yet. They would be dead.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder if we will ever see spring? Glad I have not bought plants yet. They would be dead.


Plants? What are plants?

I cannot wait to start my garden and buy plants!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


Yes I am with you I rejoice with you, and am glad he glad he has given me another day even if it is snowing. 
Love the sweater, it is so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Plants? What are plants?
> 
> I cannot wait to start my garden and buy plants!


With you on that, but do wonder if it will be fall before I see any weather that is even a bit warmer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> With you on that, but do wonder if it will be fall before I see any weather that is even a bit warmer.


I hope it's a great growing season!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby watching news this morning, you are not going to believe this one.

Government worried about Child Labor Laws.

why you may ask?

Because Arbor day and Children planting Tress's. Must be a left thing and government take over. But no our Government would not do that? Why worry when we have free hand out's and budget over the top. Let our children and grandchildren pay for it. Just as long as we get their dole.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hubby watching news this morning, you are not going to believe this one.
> 
> Government worried about Child Labor Laws.
> 
> ...


I know that the lefties tried that schtick here in Minnesota for kids working on family farms. The outrage was enormous and the idea died a quick death.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I know that the lefties tried that schtick here in Minnesota for kids working on family farms. The outrage was enormous and the idea died a quick death.


I wonder if these Lib's have to much time on their hands.

Glad there was an up roar. Seem kids who work on farms, are the ones who know how to work. Not worried when the next government check is coming? Remember Surf Joe, she seem to feel that the government owed his for his steaks and surfing time and playing in a band. Maybe if he had to work at a job he would not feel the need to collect on the dole.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.quizony.com/flower/index3.html I am a Daisy.


I'm a lily. I like lilies, but I don't think of myself as a lily


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Trip tomorrow - time to get some sleep. Five little ones are going to keep us busy!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week and wonderful Easter! Be safe and be good. LOL
> 
> Bonnie


Hope you have a safe trip and enjoy the time with family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Guilty as charged, hope he gets a long jail time, we have a special TV channel every day on the court room drama, I sit glued all day, the state attorney has got him in a corner right now, I have noticed every time he is caught out on a lie he starts crying, and then have to take a break, I dont know if he thinks the state attorney will go away, but he is always in his face. I think he shot her on purpose. IMHO


Our TV and and on-line news has carried the trial. He doesn't come across as honest or sincere - he didn't call for police or medical help, has shown a lot of aggressive and violent behaviour. I was surprised to discover that SA doesn't use a jury system, that puts a lot of pressure on the judge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Daisy, my favorite.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any one see the topic Chinese rulers. I was surprise, go have a look.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> You are talking about tomatoes, the supermarket was wanting R17.99 a kg on Friday,(dollar exchange rate R10.66 to the dollar) well you can guess what I did, walked away. I live in a flat so cant plant my own, although I do have a little garden, I have never tried, maybe when my hand is out of the cast, I may try plant something, even though I am going onto winter, we dont get frost to damage the plants, only the damn snails come and eat anything they can.


I don't know if this would work for you but I planted tumbler tomatoes in hanging planters to keep them safe from slugs and racoons. They did have to be well watered though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you every tried growing them in a bucket? We do that here. works out for one plant as to snails don't know what can be done with them. Someone from the south here may have an answer.
> We complain in this country about prices, but we have it cheap compared to other country's.


A border of spruce, pine or fir twigs helps to keep snails away - the needles get sharper when they're dry and the slugs stab themselves if they try to get through


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://survley.com/what-kind-of-tree-are-you.html I am an oak. Feel like a bush.


I'm an oak too


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A border of spruce, pine or fir twigs helps to keep snails away - the needles get sharper when they're dry and the slugs stab themselves if they try to get through


I need this tip! Thanks. Have lots of snails and slugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


Love the baby set; really like the use of colour blocks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning. Forecast is a high of 31' today.


Yuck . We had a storm last night but not much damage here. But the wind is suppose to bring in a freeze tonight. Now back to cover my flowers. Nothing I can do about the ones in the ground. Pray we don't have it. Most all of everything is growing. All the peach trees and fruit trees over the state will be ruined.
Hope your snow stopped soon Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> got this email this morning, it explains a lot.
> 
> Subject: Fwd: Gun control-Finally a Solution
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. I will go along with that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok. I'll keep the weather here - if I can. I'm flying to Palm Desert tomorrow. Then driving through the Grand Canyon. Flying out from Denver on the 25th of April.


Do you travel with you dh for work or do you just love to travel?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oak tree to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it's a great growing season!


Is it true that your snow as nitrogen in it. Or is it your short growing season that you have so much luck with everything you grow. Our stuff does good until July then the heat and dryness burns everything up. I water every day for an hour and a half but still don't get down deep. It has worn we out the last 2 years. I can't have a watering system because of the sewer lines. Plus the heat kills me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hubby watching news this morning, you are not going to believe this one.
> 
> Government worried about Child Labor Laws.
> 
> ...


How stupid! Crazy abounds now a days!
:x


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you travel with you dh for work or do you just love to travel?


We travel a little for my husband's work. But, he is the one who is doing all the travel arrangements. When we met, I wanted to travel and he didn't (he was travelling for work all the time). Now, I don't care and he wants to travel!

We will spend 3 days with my SIL in Palm Desert, CA. Then drive and see the Grand Canyon.

Next fall we have a business trip to SF. Then my husband says we are continuing on to Hawaii. Better do it now before I cannot, I guess. I do not like all the driving we have to do this time. Makes me nervous. I don't trust other drivers...

I'll post during down time on the trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it true that your snow as nitrogen in it. Or is it your short growing season that you have so much luck with everything you grow. Our stuff does good until July then the heat and dryness burns everything up. I water every day for an hour and a half but still don't get down deep. It has worn we out the last 2 years. I can't have a watering system because of the sewer lines. Plus the heat kills me.


We have a short growing season. One hint for watering. Put a large soda bottle underground, neck side down. Cut off the bottom of the bottle. You can add water to the open end (large end) and the water will get to the roots of the plant.

I do not have good luck gardening at all. My garden is in a swampy area that gets too much water. We were just discussing what to do about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We travel a little for my husband's work. But, he is the one who is doing all the travel arrangements. When we met, I wanted to travel and he didn't (he was travelling for work all the time). Now, I don't care and he wants to travel!
> 
> We will spend 3 days with my SIL in Palm Desert, CA. Then drive and see the Grand Canyon.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. We love to travel too. Harder now with dh working with our boys. Have a great time and enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds wonderful. We love to travel too. Harder now with dh working with our boys. Have a great time and enjoy it while you can.


Thanks, CB. I'll try. I just get nervous before I go places and am afraid of crazy driver. I think I listen to the news too much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have a short growing season. One hint for watering. Put a large soda bottle underground, neck side down. Cut off the bottom of the bottle. You can add water to the open end (large end) and the water will get to the roots of the plant.
> 
> I do not have good luck gardening at all. My garden is in a swampy area that gets too much water. We were just discussing what to do about it.


I have way too many plants for that. But I did put water jugs in the ground one year for tomatoes. Now use soaker hose. Good idea for a small garden. Thanks.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


That`s such a gorgeous sweater set Gerslay. I can`t wait to see pics of the baby wearing those.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Saturday I wore a tshirt and my blue shorts. Sunday I wore an orange tank top and grey shorts. Monday I`m wearing a sweater and long pants.
Last night the comforter was too warm so we just had a top sheet and an unplugged electric blanket over us.
Tonight and tomorrow night, the electric blanket will be plugged in, and the beautiful comforter with extra warm cover I made will be used.
I`d be obliged to have our spring back please Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.quizony.com/flower/index3.html I am a Daisy.


I'm a rose


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have way too many plants for that. But I did put water jugs in the ground one year for tomatoes. Now use soaker hose. Good idea for a small garden. Thanks.


The way I see it is that you can never have too many plants or tomatoes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm a rose


I guess I am a sunflower.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Raised beds - that's a great idea - for bad backs and bad knees. I've gone to pots because I just can't get down there and dig. My DH does the planting in the ground - he likes gardening. I just do pots - no patience, me. (I sound like Yoda!)


Plants also grow better in raised beds due to better drainage. I prefer to grow plants in raised beds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Plants also grow better in raised beds due to better drainage. I prefer to grow plants in raised beds.


I'm hoping my husband will put in some raised beds for me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL love planting heirloom tomatoes plus regular ones. Have had nothing but blight here. So not many tomatoes, But keep trying the one I really love is Brandywine's they cost a lot at farmers market. 

Have a brown thump, but I can grow weeds. Have a nice crop coming up this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper can't remember if I thank you for the recipe. Will have to make it soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Plants also grow better in raised beds due to better drainage. I prefer to grow plants in raised beds.


How tall are your raised beds? How big is your garden?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Carnation

You are uniquely sweet and innocent. You can bring a smile to anyones face. Friends and strangers alike can recognize that you are something special.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm hoping my husband will put in some raised beds for me!


The height of the raised beds can vary. Some are only 6" high and I've seen some that are 2' to 2-1/2' high. The higher the bed the more watering it will need, unless the soil contains moisture retaining polymers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The height of the raised beds can vary. Some are only 6" high and I've seen some that are 2' to 2-1/2' high. The higher the bed the more watering it will need, unless the soil contains moisture retaining polymers.


Ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL love planting heirloom tomatoes plus regular ones. Have had nothing but blight here. So not many tomatoes, But keep trying the one I really love is Brandywine's they cost a lot at farmers market.
> 
> Have a brown thump, but I can grow weeds. Have a nice crop coming up this year.


Brandy wine are my favorite. I can just cut the core out and eat it like an apple. Oh now I am drooling. We only had 3 plants last year but we are going to get more this year. 
KC did you have enough canned tomatoes to last the winter? Mine ran out in Jan.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Brandy wine are my favorite. I can just cut the core out and eat it like an apple. Oh now I am drooling. We only had 3 plants last year but we are going to get more this year.
> KC did you have enough canned tomatoes to last the winter? Mine ran out in Jan.


I can only grow cherry tomatoes. But, I go to a place and get bushels of plum and round tomatoes. It is a special farm stand.

If you lightly cook Aroborio rice (1 cup rice to 2 cups water for 10 minutes), add good quality parmesean cheese, chopped basil, garlic with the rice. Stuff tomato. Put olive oil on top and bake. Here is the recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/tomatoes-stuffed-with-rice-recipe.html

Yummm...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For those following the mess in Nevada: There is much more involved than what is being reported on in the news. The ranch has had grazing rights on that land for more than 100 years. Now the Feds want to take the right away. There has been more than 20 years of litigation and the rancher has won most of them, (they lost when a cow damaged some plants on federal land -- fine less than $200) including a $4,000,000 award that has not been paid. So if the fed says the ranch owes a million in grazing fees, the fed still owes the ranch $3,000,000.
> 
> There is supposed to be a 20+ mile line between the land that he has grazing rights and the other federal land. But the feds are unable to tell him exactly where it is. The so called protected turtles are over populated. I believe the current order has been signed by a bureaucrat and not by a judge. He needs to be given his day in court to challenge this order.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good one love it. too too funny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I dig like you! My nails get ruined. I bet your flowers are beautiful.


Me too! I have no nails to speak of, but I do have lovely flowers. There is no way around it. If you are a serious gardener, you have to use your hands, and then sometimes without gloves!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Me too! I have no nails to speak of, but I do have lovely flowers. There is no way around it. If you are a serious gardener, you have to use your hands, and then sometimes without gloves!


Yup!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Guilty as charged, hope he gets a long jail time, we have a special TV channel every day on the court room drama, I sit glued all day, the state attorney has got him in a corner right now, I have noticed every time he is caught out on a lie he starts crying, and then have to take a break, I dont know if he thinks the state attorney will go away, but he is always in his face. I think he shot her on purpose. IMHO


Isn't it just like a bully. Crying when caught! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> well Bon, I can only get 1 maybe 2 rows at a time. I just can't hold out to do any more, this stroke really sucks, I cant do anything like I use to, so I have to pace myself.It may take a little longer but I eventually get it done. And yes I do feel good when I get something accomplished. Sometimes I don't know when to quit sand I pay for it later,if you know what I mean.


Great you're able to put in tomatoes already, Karverr. You're in a nicer climate than we are. Do you ever get tomato blight? or Blossom end rot? That's very prevalent around here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So many people guestion how he became a millionaire, his followers say he made wise investments. He never struck me as being wise, he is just another life-long corrupt politician that is paid to play. Term limits would be the only way to clean-up the system that corrupts, and it would take many years even if it was possible. We don't even know the half of it, most likely we would be in disbelief.
> Good morning ladies, now we can get our hands in the dirt and plan, plant, grow and harvest. Yipeeeee.


Term limits would be part of the solution. You will still have corruption in the legal system and society in general. We have to start teaching morals, not socialism, in our schools and keeping the families whole. That would be a start.
Don't forget, the government is us, and of us. If we, as society are 'rotten', the government will be also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We're leaving soon with our entourage. Hollywood has nothing on us when it comes to taking the world with us. Suitcases, medicine bag, toiletries bag, knitting bag, book bag, gifts bag, food bag...............it's an embarrassment. But - we're oldish (old-ISH? - ha), need a lot to keep us going.
> 
> On our way - back soon!
> 
> Computer off.


Safe traveling, Bonnie. Hope you were able to fit all that stuff into your verhicle. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gil, CB and all of you early garden people please please not nice for us up north who face snow again tonight even if it melts.
> 
> Bad storms last night, up north the worse. But woke in the middle of the night to a lighten show that was really neat. Thunder not so much, but loved the lighting. Son and wife down by boarder had hail size of quarters. Not happy what it did to car.


We're getting the storms, that you had earlier, this afternoon and tonight, Yarnie. Snow! :x 
It was 75 deg. earlier and down to 23 degs tonight! I can imagine the winds and storms accompanying this change of temps. Yuck!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For those following the mess in Nevada: There is much more involved than what is being reported on in the news. The ranch has had grazing rights on that land for more than 100 years. Now the Feds want to take the right away. There has been more than 20 years of litigation and the rancher has won most of them, (they lost when a cow damaged some plants on federal land -- fine less than $200) including a $4,000,000 award that has not been paid. So if the fed says the ranch owes a million in grazing fees, the fed still owes the ranch $3,000,000.
> 
> There is supposed to be a 20+ mile line between the land that he has grazing rights and the other federal land. But the feds are unable to tell him exactly where it is. The so called protected turtles are over populated. I believe the current order has been signed by a bureaucrat and not by a judge. He needs to be given his day in court to challenge this order.
> 
> ...


If this was only about grazing fees, Bundy wouldn't have gotten the support he is receiving from around the country. The feds only backed down because the real story came out. I'm sure Reid doesn't want any more investigating into this land grab than already reported.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


That set is so adorable. Great job.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
> hot coffee
> Put the chocolate in a 1-cup measuring cup. Fill the cup with hot coffee. Let stand until the chocolate is soft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
> hot coffee
> Put the chocolate in a 1-cup measuring cup. Fill the cup with hot coffee. Let stand until the chocolate is soft.
> 
> ...


Thanks Thumper for this recipe. I will try it for Easter and make it gluten free for my DIL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's why I was wondering if there is anyone else the Dems would consider. Unless they have another "Obama" hiding in the woodwork, Hillary seems to be it.


Just hear that there is no one from the younger generation who wants to take up where o leaves it. I don't know if I can believe that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://survley.com/what-kind-of-tree-are-you.html I am an oak. Feel like a bush.


I'm an oak.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are. :thumbup: Just ran across this recipe.Sounds so rich and yummy. http://www.countryliving.com/recipefinder/praline-turtle-cake-3611 Maybe sin involve it eating it. Sorry girls you only have one more week until Lent is over.
> Blessed is He would comes in the Name of the Lord. Hosanna. :-D


I've been good, CB. Lost 8 pounds to boot! Am collecting these choc. cake recipes and will try them for Easter. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


It is a beautiful outfit, Gerslay. Simple yet, eye-catching. Well suited for a little boy. What size yarn did you use? #2?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How tall are your raised beds? How big is your garden?


Mine are about 12" high, with soaker hoses under shredded mulch. Some of my beds are 5' wide and some are 3'. I prefer the more narrow size, easier to reach from both sides. My garden is around the house and in the back yard. But I'm downsizing this spring. Too much to take care of in my old age.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Saturday I wore a tshirt and my blue shorts. Sunday I wore an orange tank top and grey shorts. Monday I`m wearing a sweater and long pants.
> Last night the comforter was too warm so we just had a top sheet and an unplugged electric blanket over us.
> Tonight and tomorrow night, the electric blanket will be plugged in, and the beautiful comforter with extra warm cover I made will be used.
> I`d be obliged to have our spring back please Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke.


Yep, back to electric blankets tonight!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I can only grow cherry tomatoes. But, I go to a place and get bushels of plum and round tomatoes. It is a special farm stand.
> 
> If you lightly cook Aroborio rice (1 cup rice to 2 cups water for 10 minutes), add good quality parmesean cheese, chopped basil, garlic with the rice. Stuff tomato. Put olive oil on top and bake. Here is the recipe:
> 
> ...


Thanks LL, for this recipe. I will serve rice this way to my two diabetic family members. Looks like a delicious dish.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If this was only about grazing fees, Bundy wouldn't have gotten the support he is receiving from around the country. The feds only backed down because the real story came out. I'm sure Reid doesn't want any more investigating into this land grab than already reported.


Excellent point, Solo!:thumbup:
Do you think the feds will stop pushing Bundy out?
Do you think the info on Reid will fade away or become a rolling snowball of hidden facts and deals?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

> soloweygirl]
> If this was only about grazing fees, Bundy wouldn't have gotten the support he is receiving from around the country.


No, it was just about grazing fees and Bundy is no more than a loser and a deadbeat.

And the support Bundy got are from gummint conspiracy theorists. Not the most "sane" group from which to get support.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm an oak.


So am I Jokim


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Place a call to your Stock Broker my friends, Gas Ex and Ex Lax just merged.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've been good, CB. Lost 8 pounds to boot! Am collecting these choc. cake recipes and will try them for Easter. Thanks. :thumbup:


Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Loved your post Wendy :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Isn't it just like a bully. Crying when caught! :thumbdown:


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Term limits would be part of the solution. You will still have corruption in the legal system and society in general. We have to start teaching morals, not socialism, in our schools and keeping the families whole. That would be a start.
> Don't forget, the government is us, and of us. If we, as society are 'rotten', the government will be also.


You make excellent points jokim. I keep telling myself 'if I'm not part of the solution , then I must be part of the problem.' I and we need to work harder to make a difference. I'm not sure I can work any harder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Place a call to your Stock Broker my friends, Gas Ex and Ex Lax just merged.


Always bloviating .blo·vi·ate (blō′vē-āt′)
intr.v. blo·vi·at·ed, blo·vi·at·ing, blo·vi·ates Slang
To discourse at length in a pompous or boastful manner: "the rural Babbitt who bloviates about 'progress' and 'growth'" (George Rebeck).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you! :thumbup:


I have gained weight. my stomach is really big...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


Gerslay, I looked at your sweater, hat and blanket. That is just beautiful and the color theme that you used is so non- traditional and perfect!!!!! You are an inspiration to the knitting community.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Gerslay, I looked at your sweater, hat and blanket. That is just beautiful and the color theme that you used is so non- traditional and perfect!!!!! You are an inspiration to the knitting community.


Yes, it is so beautiful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning. Forecast is a high of 31' today.


SNOW... sorry Joey. We are suppose to get some tonight. It's ugly


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Always bloviating .blo·vi·ate (blō′vē-āt′)
> intr.v. blo·vi·at·ed, blo·vi·at·ing, blo·vi·ates Slang
> To discourse at length in a pompous or boastful manner: "the rural Babbitt who bloviates about 'progress' and 'growth'" (George Rebeck).


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You make excellent points jokim. I keep telling myself 'if I'm not part of the solution , then I must be part of the problem.' I and we need to work harder to make a difference. I'm not sure I can work any harder.


If everyone does what should be done, we will make a difference. Individual effort is often indiscernible, but, with Divine guidance, individuals, acting as a group, can achieve tremendous results.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If everyone does what should be done, we will make a difference. Individual effort is often indiscernible, but, with Divine guidance, individuals, acting as a group, can achieve tremendous results.


How very true!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> If everyone does what should be done, we will make a difference. Individual effort is often indiscernible, but, with Divine guidance, individuals, acting as a group, can achieve tremendous results.


I will hold your words close to my heart and run them thru my head daily. Thank You


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will hold your words close to my heart and run them thru my head daily. Thank You


Me, too.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Great you're able to put in tomatoes already, Karverr. You're in a nicer climate than we are. Do you ever get tomato blight? or Blossom end rot? That's very prevalent around here.


I don't know if we get those here. I've never had them on my tomatoes. I will wait till Thursday to plant as frost is expected tues. and wed. mornings. I like the beefsteak and roma variety, I wanted some beef steak and super bef steak but my seeds from Burpee didn't grow. they will replace them and I will try in the fall.the super beef steaks grow to about 7 to 8 inches across.
i'm going to have about 10 to 15 plants this season.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, well what do we have here? Click on the link to get the chart. Too funny for words.
Obama, Biden, Schumer, and Hillary Clinton Took Koch Brothers Money
Dianne Feinstein, Carl Levin, Mary Landrieu, Mark Pryor, Chuck Schumer and others took money also
4.14.2014
Jeff Dunetz
11
44

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid is trying to turn the Koch Brothers into the modern face of political evil, having mentioned them in the senate at least 134 times on the senate floor during the past few weeks. What he hasn't explained is if they are so evil why do so many Democratic Party members of congress take their money?

During the past five congressional campaigns (2006-14) Koch money went to President Obama, Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, Dianne Feinstein, Mark Pryor, Chuck Schumer and other members of Congress.

The chart below represents direct donations to Democratic Party candidates from Koch Industries employees since 2006 according to OpenSecrets.org (2014 donations are based on FEC numbers through March 10) Retired Democratic Party members of Congress received another $291,000 but were not included in the chart.

Many of Harry Reid's senior senators are on the chart below:

44
Issues

Campaign Finance

People

Barack Obama
Chuck Schumer
Harry Reid
Hillary Clinton
Joe Biden
Koch Brothers

Organizations

Democratic Party

More like this
NYT: Nihilist Conservatives to Blame for Government Dysfunction (as Usual)
11.29.2013
Bradford Thomas
13
Recent
Wendy Davis Cozying Up With Willie Nelson
4.14.2014
Yehuda Remer
9
Shapiro Debates Seattle's Openly Socialist City Councilwoman On $15 Minimum Wage
4.14.2014
Paul Bois
25
Become a TruthRevolt member
Free eBooks, Inbox Updates and 1-click Petitions
Join for Free
TR Videos

next

Andrew Klavan: Obamacare - Lies or Crap?
4.10.2014
Andrew Klavan
73

TR Commentary

next

MAEL: What Else is Brandeis Honoring?
4.11.2014
Daniel Mael
4
A Fifth Passover Question: Why Bother?
4.11.2014
Diane Medved
21
No Retreat for Christian Conservatives
4.10.2014
Michael Medved
67

TR News

next

The Atlantic Calls Out Obama for Race-Baiting in Voter ID Debate
4.14.2014
Albert Merrick
0
Howard Stern Interviewed Jewish Center Killer in 2010
4.14.2014
Jeff Dunetz
3
Man Suspected in Jewish Center Attacks Ran for Office Multiple Times
4.14.2014
Bradford Thomas
4

SEND A TIP
TR Petitions

next

Fight the Anti-Free Speech PC at Brandeis University
1,911 signautres

TR Most Popular

Run Ben Run

82 - 19 minutes ago
Sharyl Attkisson: When I'd Begin Getting Under Surface of an Obama Scandal, CBS Would Pull Me Off

1606 - 4 hours ago
REVEALED: Brandeis Faculty Letter Pressured President to Drop Hirsi Ali

28 - 29 minutes ago
Dems Ramp Up GOP War on Hispanics

118 - 5 minutes ago
True the Vote Calls Out Rep. Cummings for Role in IRS Targeting Scandal

1090 - 18 hours ago

Texas Weekend

Black Book
TR Network

FrontPage 
The Point
Discover the Networks
Jamie Glazov Productions
Calendar
Student Center
Jihad Watch

http://www.truthrevolt.org//news/obama-biden-schumer-and-hillary-clinton-took-koch-brothers-money


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so true.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=675390446793&set=a.551780761593.2028903.182202411&type=1&theater


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks "everyone" for all the compliments on the baby sweater set. I don't usually post pictures of my work but I thought this one deserved to be seen.

Jokim: It's MODA DEA "Baby Talk" #3 -- It's been discontinued, but I don't know why because I loved working with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks "everyone" for all the compliments on the baby sweater set. I don't usually post pictures of my work but I thought this one deserved to be seen.
> 
> Jokim: It's MODA DEA "Baby Talk" #3 -- It's been discontinued, but I don't know why because I loved working with it.


I missed the baby set so went back to see it. So sweet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Song from Heaven is Real.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uklx7iDCwtY


----------



## Jasmati (Apr 14, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed the baby set so went back to see it. So sweet!


I think its sweet too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> got this email this morning, it explains a lot.
> 
> Subject: Fwd: Gun control-Finally a Solution
> 
> ...


A video to got with this.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Always bloviating .blo·vi·ate (blō′vē-āt′)
> intr.v. blo·vi·at·ed, blo·vi·at·ing, blo·vi·ates Slang
> To discourse at length in a pompous or boastful manner: "the rural Babbitt who bloviates about 'progress' and 'growth'" (George Rebeck).


Ooooh, someone had learned a third grade word!! Good for you!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for vl. I pray she has peace in her soul and spirit. She needs You and I am asking that the Holy Spirit comes to her to deal with her problems in her live. She is very disturbed and needs You to guide her in her path before it is too late. All Good come from You and I am praying in the Name of Jesus for her soul from eternal damnation. Thank You Father .


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Brandy wine are my favorite. I can just cut the core out and eat it like an apple. Oh now I am drooling. We only had 3 plants last year but we are going to get more this year.
> KC did you have enough canned tomatoes to last the winter? Mine ran out in Jan.


I have enough tomatoes to last until mid-summer when I'll start canning again. I am getting low on spaghetti sauce though. We enjoyed the tomatoes and okra that I canned, but I think that next year I will can the okra separate from the whole tomatoes. It works just as well.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Place a call to your Stock Broker my friends, Gas Ex and Ex Lax just merged.


hey Gal, what they gonna call it GAS-LAX kind of sounds like AFLAC


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's a good idea. I will go along with that.


CB I watched he video and it fits right in, I wonder what the lefties would say about that.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so true.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=675390446793&set=a.551780761593.2028903.182202411&type=1&theater


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: soooo true


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You make excellent points jokim. I keep telling myself 'if I'm not part of the solution , then I must be part of the problem.' I and we need to work harder to make a difference. I'm not sure I can work any harder.


Gal, if you done all you can do --pray, for God will and does answer prayers of a righteous person.our country is at the edge of a great precipice and if we as Christians don't continually pray for our country we don't deserve it.Yes I even pray for Obama , he is our president ,for good or bad and we need to pray for our elected officials in every office no matter how far down the ladder they are. I believe we Christians can change this country if we pray for Gods intervention.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for vl. I pray she has peace in her soul and spirit. She needs You and I am asking that the Holy Spirit comes to her to deal with her problems in her live. She is very disturbed and needs You to guide her in her path before it is too late. All Good come from You and I am praying in the Name of Jesus for her soul from eternal damnation. Thank You Father .


AMEN AND AMEN


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have enough tomatoes to last until mid-summer when I'll start canning again. I am getting low on spaghetti sauce though. We enjoyed the tomatoes and okra that I canned, but I think that next year I will can the okra separate from the whole tomatoes. It works just as well.


I love breaded okra,DW got the last bag out of freezer last week. I think I'm having garden vegetable withdrawals.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy....Brandywine tomatoes are my fave kind too. I haven`t bought the plants yet....will buy them May 1st.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Excellent point, Solo!:thumbup:
> Do you think the feds will stop pushing Bundy out?
> Do you think the info on Reid will fade away or become a rolling snowball of hidden facts and deals?


The federal government began taxing land owned by the state, not federal land, in the early 1990's with a goal of saving an endangered species of tortoise. The government protested when Bundy refused to pay. The state government protested and took him to court. The Feds got involved again when a Chinese company used Dirty Harry Reid's son to get Harry to use his contacts in the state to buy the land for a solar farm - for a pittance. They wanted both the cattle that had been grazed per a contact with ranchers for 150 years and the endangered tortoises removed. No problem, said the Feds.

The Feds began using Federal resources to herd the cattle off the land using helicopters and cowboys. In the process, calves became separated from their mothers and died or orphaned. The endangered tortoises were scheduled for removal and euthanization. Not so valuable compared to the fees the Reid's earned, I guess.

Paying the government ax would not undo the land sale or reimburse the Bundys for dead livestock. What would be true justice would be cancellation of the China sale and for China to go after Dirty Harry and his son for their losses.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The height of the raised beds can vary. Some are only 6" high and I've seen some that are 2' to 2-1/2' high. The higher the bed the more watering it will need, unless the soil contains moisture retaining polymers.


Oh Jokim , thanks for the information. I want to try that too.

It will be a lot easier to do. Now just have to get Hubby to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I can only grow cherry tomatoes. But, I go to a place and get bushels of plum and round tomatoes. It is a special farm stand.
> 
> If you lightly cook Aroborio rice (1 cup rice to 2 cups water for 10 minutes), add good quality parmesean cheese, chopped basil, garlic with the rice. Stuff tomato. Put olive oil on top and bake. Here is the recipe:
> 
> ...


Ah something on my todo list when tomatoes are ripe. Thanks LL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Brandy wine are my favorite. I can just cut the core out and eat it like an apple. Oh now I am drooling. We only had 3 plants last year but we are going to get more this year.
> KC did you have enough canned tomatoes to last the winter? Mine ran out in Jan.


You will have to try Russian Crim they are like Brandy wines, and a bit sweeter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Song from Heaven is Real.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uklx7iDCwtY


Sorry forgot to take the s out. Now it is ready.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Place a call to your Stock Broker my friends, Gas Ex and Ex Lax just merged.


Oh What will the new name be? Sounds like something for the left handed person could use. Oh wait I forgot they don't like wall street and money. Unless of course if it is a government hand out, then you will have to stand in line. :shock:

But make sure you do not stand behind them with gas lax you know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You will have to try Russian Crim they are like Brandy wines, and a bit sweeter.


I don't know if I have had those. My sons gets the plants for me. I just let him chose but know he will want the Brandywine. I will tell him what you said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've been good, CB. Lost 8 pounds to boot! Am collecting these choc. cake recipes and will try them for Easter. Thanks. :thumbup:


It is not nice to brag don't you know. I know where you 8 lbs
my pants are a bit tight. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> SNOW... sorry Joey. We are suppose to get some tonight. It's ugly


I look out tonight and it is snowing again. Plus floods up a bit north of here. Our river is up but not near bank level.
Down to 19 in the morning, heat wave not.

Good thing I never put away winter clothes. But really needed hat today. But did not want hat hair. So hood of jacket up. Do you know what it is like to have hat hair? Well I was not and I mean not going to have hat hair. So put hood of jacket up. But did not want to fasten it down. Do you know how it is to have hood slowly fall down and when you try to look up all you see is hood? Plus you start to lose sight of what is in front of you. Stop laughing its not funny when you run into things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are having some bad weather. My dd called this afternoon and said it was snowing.
I never have had hat hair . But do know about the hood. That is all I use.Yes I am laughing.
We are going to stay up to watch the Blood moon . It is suppose to show up here after 1:00 Am. I am still up then. We have to go back to the eye dr for checkup early. May have to go back to bed when we get back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I don't know if we get those here. I've never had them on my tomatoes. I will wait till Thursday to plant as frost is expected tues. and wed. mornings. I like the beefsteak and roma variety, I wanted some beef steak and super bef steak but my seeds from Burpee didn't grow. they will replace them and I will try in the fall.the super beef steaks grow to about 7 to 8 inches across.
> i'm going to have about 10 to 15 plants this season.


Karveer do you can your tomatoes? Wow 10 to 15 plants . What else do you plant? I learned a while back to put them whole in freezer(tomatoes). When you take them out run cold water over them to remove skin then use them for cooking. I love roma's too. I make spaghetti sauce and freeze too. I am the freezer Queen around here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep you probably heard that from me. I freeze tomato's whole when I am too busy to can. They are not good for slicing and eating but great for cooking with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have enough tomatoes to last until mid-summer when I'll start canning again. I am getting low on spaghetti sauce though. We enjoyed the tomatoes and okra that I canned, but I think that next year I will can the okra separate from the whole tomatoes. It works just as well.


How many plants do you put in KC?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Song from Heaven is Real.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uklx7iDCwtY


please can't get it. what am I doing wrong. Finial have gotten fix so can see videos again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> please can't get it. what am I doing wrong. Finial have gotten fix so can see videos again.


Take the s out and see if it works.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The federal government began taxing land owned by the state, not federal land, in the early 1990's with a goal of saving an endangered species of tortoise. The government protested when Bundy refused to pay. The state government protested and took him to court. The Feds got involved again when a Chinese company used Dirty Harry Reid's son to get Harry to use his contacts in the state to buy the land for a solar farm - for a pittance. They wanted both the cattle that had been grazed per a contact with ranchers for 150 years and the endangered tortoises removed. No problem, said the Feds.
> 
> The Feds began using Federal resources to herd the cattle off the land using helicopters and cowboys. In the process, calves became separated from their mothers and died or orphaned. The endangered tortoises were scheduled for removal and euthanization. Not so valuable compared to the fees the Reid's earned, I guess.
> 
> Paying the government ax would not undo the land sale or reimburse the Bundys for dead livestock. What would be true justice would be cancellation of the China sale and for China to go after Dirty Harry and his son for their losses.


Yep that's good old Dirty Harry isn't it. and his son is taking after him. Must make Harry proud to have him follow his lead.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry forgot to take the s out. Now it is ready.


Oh CB, I love it. I saw the book today and was going to buy it but didn't. Hope to see the film though .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie look at these.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252330-8.html It is a cute Eeyore. Our favorite donkey.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin gals & guy,
> 
> Today is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it.
> 
> ...


Wow, lovely!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have a short growing season. One hint for watering. Put a large soda bottle underground, neck side down. Cut off the bottom of the bottle. You can add water to the open end (large end) and the water will get to the roots of the plant.
> 
> I do not have good luck gardening at all. My garden is in a swampy area that gets too much water. We were just discussing what to do about it.


Do you remember the picture I posted? If not here it I again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie look at these.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252330-8.html It is a cute Eeyore. Our favorite donkey.


And the only donkey that would be a favorite.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Jayne how are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you know when the left wind blows it is full of hot air. 

So much so that one has a hot air over load. It must not worry about what can happen to one when the air is let out of their tires all three of them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

You are so right about this problem.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are so right about this problem.


Isn't that just so crazy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have gained weight. my stomach is really big...


In my mind, I picture you as a petite dark headed slender lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are so right about this problem.


Love it Jayne. But do you think the left will understand it. Seem their mind set is just that. Only sling trash talk on others. Makes one wonder if they really have a brain?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am missing our friends that are out of town. Hope they are having a good time with their families.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Jayne how are you doing?


OK, just been busy today. Tomorrow doesn't look much better either then Wed. AM hoping to get Miss Molly spayed as humane society I going to do it for. Low-cost fee because I found her abandoned.

Molly is such a good cat as I told my DH a kitten with 2 old farts! LOL! She sure does love us!

We have an alarm system & when we leave it makes a sound & she will get into her bed as if she knows we are leaving! When we return, the alarm sounds & she gets up it of her bed! So cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it Jayne. But do you think the left will understand it. Seem their mind set is just that. Only sling trash talk on others. Makes one wonder if they really have a brain?


Yep!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, just been busy today. Tomorrow doesn't look much better either then Wed. AM hoping to get Miss Molly spayed as humane society I going to do it for. Low-cost fee because I found her abandoned.
> 
> Molly is such a good cat as I told my DH a kitten with 2 old farts! LOL! She sure does love us!
> 
> We have an alarm system & when we leave it makes a sound & she will get into her bed as if she knows we are leaving! When we return, the alarm sounds & she gets up it of her bed! So cute!


Oh Jayne you have such a good heart. She is a smart cat she knows you now and loves you doesn't she. She does not care what your age is, she just knows you love her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am missing our friends that are out of town. Hope they are having a good time with their families.


me two, but am glad they are with their loved ones. Makes me happy to know that they are spending time with them. Life is to short and memories are the things that make us remember our times together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, just been busy today. Tomorrow doesn't look much better either then Wed. AM hoping to get Miss Molly spayed as humane society I going to do it for. Low-cost fee because I found her abandoned.
> 
> Molly is such a good cat as I told my DH a kitten with 2 old farts! LOL! She sure does love us!
> 
> We have an alarm system & when we leave it makes a sound & she will get into her bed as if she knows we are leaving! When we return, the alarm sounds & she gets up it of her bed! So cute!


So cute. I feed my brother's dogs when he is out of town. The mean one like me because I give him treats. He always go to the rug in from of the kitchen sink for his treat and I make him sit. 
When we were at our mother's the other day. Murphy saw me and went to sit on the rug for his treat. I just love animals. They are so funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Oh I forgot to mention I have set up a blog. If you would like to know where just PM me. Then come over and we can have some fun.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

It's Snowing! Darn we had 76 degrees on Sat. this is crazy weather. DH had to cover up Bleeding heart. Bought tomato plants, but did not put hem out yet.

Spring where are you? Please return!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh I forgot to mention I have set up a blog. If you would like to know where just PM me. Then come over and we can have some fun.


I have been wondering when it will start. I have some oldies lined up and ready so we can talk privately. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Night ladies, chat tomorrow. Hugs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Jane. Sweet dreams. Give Miss Molly a hug for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So cute. I feed my brother's dogs when he is out of town. The mean one like me because I give him treats. He always go to the rug in from of the kitchen sink for his treat and I make him sit.
> When we were at our mother's the other day. Murphy saw me and went to sit on the rug for his treat. I just love animals. They are so funny.


Oh now that dog is smart. All my kitty has to do is mow me tell he drives me crazy then I get him his treat. He is very talkative.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Night ladies, chat tomorrow. Hugs


Have a good night sleep as you are going to need it for all you have to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's Snowing! Darn we had 76 degrees on Sat. this is crazy weather. DH had to cover up Bleeding heart. Bought tomato plants, but did not put hem out yet.
> 
> Spring where are you? Please return!


Wow I did not think this storm front would get that far down south. Sorry about that. 
Seem spring didn't get the message that it was suppose to start.Seems winter didn't get the message it was suppose to leave.
Glad you didn't put tomatoes out and got your bleeding hearts covered.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How many plants do you put in KC?


At least 3 dozen plants (Roma, Beefsteak, med-size tomatoes, cherry tomatoes). Sometimes i start them from seed and sometimes I buy from local vendors. I just buy around the number listed, but it depends on what the nursery has. This year I will definitely be buying plants. I hope DH can get the garden tilled, supplemented, and raked out for planting by the time I get home. I won't start shopping for plants until May 1, because the weekend of Mothers Day is when I usually plant. But, who knows with the crazy weather this year?

We need lots of supplementing. I try to change the place in my garden that I plant certain plants. I had an unplanned move last year. It worked out so well that I will be doing it again this year. Usually, I plant 8 cucumber plants on a climbing trellis that DH installed 10-15 years ago. The place works if I supplement the soil and use fertilizer, but last year, I started many plants from seed. I thought the plants DH was planting in my garden was peppers, but I accidentally handed him cucumbers. When they got bigger, I realized what they were, and we left them to grow there. I had beautiful cucumbers (almost more than I could process into relish, refrigerator pickles, etcetera). I will plant fewer this year but will not use the climber.

I always try something new each year. This year, I am going to try jicama. DD likes it, and it is a root crop , so it should be easy to grow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> At least 3 dozen plants (Roma, Beefsteak, med-size tomatoes, cherry tomatoes). Sometimes i start them from seed and sometimes I buy from local vendors. I just buy around the number listed, but it depends on what the nursery has. This year I will definitely be buying plants. I hope DH can get the garden tilled, supplemented, and raked out for planting by the time I get home. I won't start shopping for plants until May 1, because the weekend of Mothers Day is when I usually plant. But, who knows with the crazy weather this year?
> 
> We need lots of supplementing. I try to change the place in my garden that I plant certain plants. I had an unplanned move last year. It worked out so well that I will be doing it again this year. Usually, I plant 8 cucumber plants on a climbing trellis that DH installed 10-15 years ago. The place works if I supplement the soil and use fertilizer, but last year, I started many plants from seed. I thought the plants DH was planting in my garden was peppers, but I accidentally handed him cucumbers. When they got bigger, I realized what they were, and we left them to grow there. I had beautiful cucumbers (almost more than I could process into relish, refrigerator pickles, etcetera). I will plant fewer this year but will not use the climber.
> 
> I always try something new each year. This year, I am going to try jicama. DD likes it, and it is a root crop , so it should be easy to grow.


What do you supplement with? We use compost lime and 13,13,13. It is best to move things around. Keep the diseases down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> At least 3 dozen plants (Roma, Beefsteak, med-size tomatoes, cherry tomatoes). Sometimes i start them from seed and sometimes I buy from local vendors. I just buy around the number listed, but it depends on what the nursery has. This year I will definitely be buying plants. I hope DH can get the garden tilled, supplemented, and raked out for planting by the time I get home. I won't start shopping for plants until May 1, because the weekend of Mothers Day is when I usually plant. But, who knows with the crazy weather this year?
> 
> We need lots of supplementing. I try to change the place in my garden that I plant certain plants. I had an unplanned move last year. It worked out so well that I will be doing it again this year. Usually, I plant 8 cucumber plants on a climbing trellis that DH installed 10-15 years ago. The place works if I supplement the soil and use fertilizer, but last year, I started many plants from seed. I thought the plants DH was planting in my garden was peppers, but I accidentally handed him cucumbers. When they got bigger, I realized what they were, and we left them to grow there. I had beautiful cucumbers (almost more than I could process into relish, refrigerator pickles, etcetera). I will plant fewer this year but will not use the climber.
> 
> I always try something new each year. This year, I am going to try jicama. DD likes it, and it is a root crop , so it should be easy to grow.


Oh my gosh you sure put a lot in your garden. Your funny cucumbers . Did you plant any peppers? I like cucumbers but hubby doesn't so do not brother planting. Love to hear about what your Jicama taste like have heard of them. Are they mild ect. What do you use them for?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you supplement with? We use compost lime and 13,13,13. It is best to move things around. Keep the diseases down.


Compost, manure (lime sometimes) and fertilizer. I always tap root my tomato plants. I use seed booster for green beans and peas. I also mulch between rows and around plants. What I wish that I could figure out, however, is how to keep my zucchini producing longer. We fight squash bugs all summer!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you sure put a lot in your garden. Your funny cucumbers . Did you plant any peppers? I like cucumbers but hubby doesn't so do not brother planting. Love to hear about what your Jicama taste like have heard of them. Are they mild ect. What do you use them for?


They taste like a cross between water chestnuts and crisp apple. I use them in salads. They are really low in calories too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you sure put a lot in your garden. Your funny cucumbers . Did you plant any peppers? I like cucumbers but hubby doesn't so do not brother planting. Love to hear about what your Jicama taste like have heard of them. Are they mild ect. What do you use them for?


My green peppers didn't do great last year. Had lots of mild and hot banana peppers though.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for vl. I pray she has peace in her soul and spirit. She needs You and I am asking that the Holy Spirit comes to her to deal with her problems in her live. She is very disturbed and needs You to guide her in her path before it is too late. All Good come from You and I am praying in the Name of Jesus for her soul from eternal damnation. Thank You Father .


Dear Father, first of all, I pray for CB who can't keep her word. She SAYS she's going to ignore me... but she has no control over herself and does it anyway as if she's addicted to me.

I come to You in the Name Jesus to pray for CB's spelling skills. She is very, very illiterate and can't seem to make ONE post where she doesn't make some sort of a rudimentary mistake.

On top of that she's just a bad person. Please help her find even a LITTLE bit of decency in her heart. It must be difficult for you to have someone so rotten to the core put themselves out there as a "Christian". To have one of your children be so embarrassing to you is not a good reflection of you as she constantly betrays you again and again.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Dear Father, first of all, I pray for CB who can't keep her word. She SAYS she's going to ignore me... but she has no control over herself and does it anyway as if she's addicted to me.
> 
> I come to You in the Name Jesus to pray for CB's spelling skills. She is very, very illiterate and can't seem to make ONE post where she doesn't make some sort of a rudimentary mistake.
> 
> On top of that she's just a bad person. Please help her find even a LITTLE bit of decency in her heart. It must be difficult for you to have someone so rotten to the core put themselves out there as a "Christian". To have one of your children be so embarrassing to you is not a good reflection of you as she constantly betrays you again and again.


You are one really sick unit.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You are one really sick unit.


Do men who need to choke women to feel sexually aroused "really sick units" too?

But thanks for the attention that you all believe I'm seeking.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Do men who need to choke women to feel sexually aroused "really sick units" too?
> 
> But thanks for the attention that you all believe I'm seeking.


Look it up if you're so interested Crazy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it Jayne. But do you think the left will understand it. Seem their mind set is just that. Only sling trash talk on others. Makes one wonder if they really have a brain?


Yarnie, I'd you notice that Bundy is Native American? They want his land! I think he should claim the White House land as its occupants has ruined America!

It's snowing--the shrubs are white! Spring where are you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for vl. I pray she has peace in her soul and spirit. She needs You and I am asking that the Holy Spirit comes to her to deal with her problems in her live. She is very disturbed and needs You to guide her in her path before it is too late. All Good come from You and I am praying in the Name of Jesus for her soul from eternal damnation. Thank You Father .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you remember the picture I posted? If not here it I again.


Thanks, Janeway.

I am sitting in the United Club at O'Hare as I write.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> In my mind, I picture you as a petite dark headed slender lady.


I am tall, not as thin as I used to be and blonde!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can see you blonde but not tall. I bet you are a cutie.:}


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Janeway.
> 
> I am sitting in the United Club at O'Hare as I write.


Have a safe trip LL. Watch this while you are waiting. http://www.mybs.com/13488-southwest-airlines-flight-attendant-gives-the-safety-speech-to-end-all-safety-speeches/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a safe trip LL. Watch this while you are waiting. http://www.mybs.com/13488-southwest-airlines-flight-attendant-gives-the-safety-speech-to-end-all-safety-speeches/


Funny. Thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I don't know if we get those here. I've never had them on my tomatoes. I will wait till Thursday to plant as frost is expected tues. and wed. mornings. I like the beefsteak and roma variety, I wanted some beef steak and super bef steak but my seeds from Burpee didn't grow. they will replace them and I will try in the fall.the super beef steaks grow to about 7 to 8 inches across.
> i'm going to have about 10 to 15 plants this season.


Oh my! 15 tomato plants. That's a lot. We love tomatoes any way you can eat them. One of our fav's is fried (red) tomatoes: slice, coat w/flour, dip in beaten egg and in bread crumbs, then fry. Delicious as a side dish for breakfast, lunch and dinner! Try it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

'This is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it!'
Good morning, kindred spirits!
(Sorry, forgot to give the morning greeting first thing this am.)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 'This is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it!'
> Good morning, kindred spirits!
> (Sorry, forgot to give the morning greeting first thing this am.)


We woke up at 4:00 a.m. To catch our flight. Am tired.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh my! 15 tomato plants. That's a lot. We love tomatoes any way you can eat them. One of our fav's is fried (red) tomatoes: slice, coat w/flour, dip in beaten egg and in bread crumbs, then fry. Delicious as a side dish for breakfast, lunch and dinner! Try it.


Do you fry them in butter or some sort of oil (olive, maybe)? Sounds wonderful. I can't wait for fresh tomatoes. Mmmm...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Do you fry them in butter or some sort of oil (olive, maybe)? Sounds wonderful. I can't wait for fresh tomatoes. Mmmm...


Yummmm!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So cute. I feed my brother's dogs when he is out of town. The mean one like me because I give him treats. He always go to the rug in from of the kitchen sink for his treat and I make him sit.
> When we were at our mother's the other day. Murphy saw me and went to sit on the rug for his treat. I just love animals. They are so funny.


... they're not mean, nasty, and they don't talk back, CB.  :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They taste like a cross between water chestnuts and crisp apple. I use them in salads. They are really low in calories too.


Now that may be something I would like. I will have to check it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, I'd you notice that Bundy is Native American? They want his land! I think he should claim the White House land as its occupants has ruined America!
> 
> It's snowing--the shrubs are white! Spring where are you?


Think you may be on to something. I would think the whole Native American Nation would be willing to help him with that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We still have snow on the ground and the pine tree branches are hanging low to the ground. It may get to freezing today. Maybe 50' by Easter.
> 
> My last hectic day of work. Then extensions. So will be working occasionally.


I know you are glad this season of winter and work are almost over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sentimental weeper 'Steel Magnolias' takes a while to find its tears. I think $16.oo to $25 is too much to see a stage play that a person from the north that hates the south is playing in. She is not a very good actor. She is too mean to be playing a sweet southern lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sentimental weeper 'Steel Magnolias' takes a while to find its tears. I think $16.oo to $25 is too much to see a stage play that a person from the north that hates the south is playing in. She is not a very good actor. She is too mean to be playing a sweet southern lady.


I think they could have pick someone better for the stage play.

Why would they not get someone as good as a Sally Field's. You know CB someone who understands what it means to be a southern. I know there are others up here that can do a better job. wow to think one would pay that much for a show that is not that good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How true!


Yes I want the tomb, it has more rewards then a palace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think they could have pick someone better for the stage play.
> 
> Why would they not get someone as good as a Sally Field's. You know CB someone who understands what it means to be a southern. I know there are others up here that can do a better job. wow to think one would pay that much for a show that is not that good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you see

Philip Keen MD

FASCP, FCAP

Medical Director

Tissue Services

Donor Network Of Arizona.

He really is a wonderful man. 

Not one to make lite of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th. 
Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


Oh so glad to hear he is o.k.

I miss the Blood Moon but as it was cloudy would not have seen it any way. Have your temps drop? Hope not. 
We have sun today but it is cold so very cold.

It was fun wasn't it last night, I am really dragging today. But would not have miss it for anything. Can't have four cups of coffee as I would be climbing walls.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We still have snow on the ground and the pine tree branches are hanging low to the ground. It may get to freezing today. Maybe 50' by Easter.
> 
> My last hectic day of work. Then extensions. So will be working occasionally.


Know how you feel about snow. Last night more snow on deck. Not as bad as you though. 
Fo's can only hope, lately 50's have had high winds feels more like 35.

Oh there is light at the end of the tunnel for you. Glad to hear least work. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes it got down to 36 here but will get down cooler tonight. Will have to go secure my flower blankets better tonight. It was so amazing to see the moon. It was so cloudy but the moon was so bright you could see it and a few stars. The cloud were blowing around . So pretty. God is Awesome. What a Creator He is.
I didn't break the chair this time. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I better go Yarnie. Get the popcorn ready tonight. Linda Blair's head will be spinning. :}


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it got down to 36 here but will get down cooler tonight. Will have to go secure my flower blankets better tonight. It was so amazing to see the moon. It was so cloudy but the moon was so bright you could see it and a few stars. The cloud were blowing around . So pretty. God is Awesome. What a Creator He is.
> I didn't break the chair this time. :shock: :lol:


Oh sorry you are getting cold down there tonight. Wish I could have seen the moon. Yes he is awesome isn't he. He is our shelter from the storms.

I didn't fall over in my chair either but a couple of times Had to catch myself from going over. :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh good grief....it`s snowing again. And the snow is really coming down hard.
Will winter ever loosen its grip?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh good grief....it`s snowing again. And the snow is really coming down hard.
> Will winter ever loosen its grip?


Oh WE B sorry about that. Up north they are getting a foot of snow tomorrow. Won't be going to see Dad for a while. 
Yes it should lose it grip around Fall I am thinking. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


No surprise, CB. I'm a St. Bernard as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've been good, CB. Lost 8 pounds to boot! Am collecting these choc. cake recipes and will try them for Easter. Thanks. :thumbup:


Make room for one more at the table. I can't allow you to go into a chocolate induced coma at the dinner table after being without chocolate for so long. I will be there to pace your indulgence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it Basset Hound, something hubby has always wanted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I better go Yarnie. Get the popcorn ready tonight. Linda Blair's head will be spinning. :}


Will do , Let the game begin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Excellent point, Solo!:thumbup:
> Do you think the feds will stop pushing Bundy out?
> Do you think the info on Reid will fade away or become a rolling snowball of hidden facts and deals?


I think they will stop for now. They need a new plan of attack. As far as the Reid's are concerned, I say stick with the story and bring it out into the open.

I think Bundy's issue is that he doesn't consider the federal government as owning the BLM lands. He feels ownership is the state of Nevada's, going back to the original deal the federal government made with Nevada when Nevada became a state. It is more complicated that it appears.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks "everyone" for all the compliments on the baby sweater set. I don't usually post pictures of my work but I thought this one deserved to be seen.
> 
> Jokim: It's MODA DEA "Baby Talk" #3 -- It's been discontinued, but I don't know why because I loved working with it.


Thanks Gerslay, I also love Moda Dea. It's a nice, good yarn. I have diff. varieties of it, bought some time ago and hanging on to them. You have given me an idea for using up complementary remnants of yarn to make something beautiful. Thank you, again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for vl. I pray she has peace in her soul and spirit. She needs You and I am asking that the Holy Spirit comes to her to deal with her problems in her live. She is very disturbed and needs You to guide her in her path before it is too late. All Good come from You and I am praying in the Name of Jesus for her soul from eternal damnation. Thank You Father .


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


Good news for your DH. I'm hoping for as much uneventfulness (is that even a word?) for his next surgery.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


I'm a Scottish Terrier.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Do men who need to choke women to feel sexually aroused "really sick units" too?
> ...


Oh, but, unfortunately, when I looked YOU up, I learned much more about it than I ever wanted to know.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Thought you'd all be interested in Janeway's extracurricular activities:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252890-1.html#5189477


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Janeway.
> 
> I am sitting in the United Club at O'Hare as I write.


Have a safe and enjoyable trip LL


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see
> 
> Philip Keen MD
> 
> ...


You're not very good at research are you. The guy got in trouble for putting bodies in the back of his truck and disappearing with them.

Seems the name Phil Keen is synonymous with CREEP.

What is it with you gals and loving CREEPS?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm a Scottish Terrier.


Scottish Terrier-Pomeranian (tie) ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Gal, if you done all you can do --pray, for God will and does answer prayers of a righteous person.our country is at the edge of a great precipice and if we as Christians don't continually pray for our country we don't deserve it.Yes I even pray for Obama , he is our president ,for good or bad and we need to pray for our elected officials in every office no matter how far down the ladder they are. I believe we Christians can change this country if we pray for Gods intervention.


Prayer is powerful. Yes, by all means pray for our gov't officials, friends and enemies.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


I am a Scottish Terrier. Had one as a child. Have a Cairn today. Cairn's are related.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a St.Bernard too, I did the flower quiz and was a Sunflower. I have watched that program called 'To Cute.' It follows the life of a dog and or cat from birth until adoption. I fell sorry for the family that has to buy the food for the St. Bernard's. I'm sure adoption can't come soon enough.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


Great news for your DH eye. Good luck may 7th, after that he'll be brand new!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Prayer is powerful. Yes, by all means pray for our gov't officials, friends and enemies.


I believe in prayer for our country. I don't bother praying for Obama, Holder, Sebelius, Pelosi, or Reid. They are lost causes. I saw something yesterday that the Dem party will become the Atheist party by 2024. That seems about right. So, I apply Jesus' word that when non-believers refuse to listen to you about God, you should shake off your sandals and leave them to suffer the consequences of a hard heart.

Actually , I do pray that God take them NOW! That way they won't be in heaven when I get there.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We still have snow on the ground and the pine tree branches are hanging low to the ground. It may get to freezing today. Maybe 50' by Easter.
> 
> My last hectic day of work. Then extensions. So will be working occasionally.


Happy Taxday Taxpayers


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

delete


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Creeps, then why did you use him as your Avatar?

You have said you only use Avatar's of the people whom you admire.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Taxday Taxpayers


Yes yes and funny too (Not)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> hey Gal, what they gonna call it GAS-LAX kind of sounds like AFLAC


Karverr, Good name. AFLAC reminds me of a picture I ran across.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Karverr, Good name. AFLAC reminds me of a picture I ran across.


LOL Love it
Thanks for the laugh.
Hubby just went to the Post Office to mail off our tax return. I feel sick of the amount of taxes we paid last year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I believe in prayer for our country. I don't bother praying for Obama, Holder, Sebelius, Pelosi, or Reid. They are lost causes. I saw something yesterday that the Dem party will become the Atheist party by 2024. That seems about right. So, I apply Jesus' word that when non-believers refuse to listen to you about God, you should shake off your sandals and leave them to suffer the consequences of a hard heart.
> 
> Actually , I do pray that God take them NOW! That way they won't be in heaven when I get there.


Not nice I know but am laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy that`s excellent news about your DH`s eyes.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> Creeps, then why did you use him as your Avatar?
> 
> You have said you only use Avatar's of the people whom you admire.


I didn't say I ONLY use Avatars of people I admire.

What's interesting is how knee-jerk attracted you are to such creeps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lair


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> Lair


Now I have a lair???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I believe in prayer for our country. I don't bother praying for Obama, Holder, Sebelius, Pelosi, or Reid. They are lost causes. I saw something yesterday that the Dem party will become the Atheist party by 2024. That seems about right. So, I apply Jesus' word that when non-believers refuse to listen to you about God, you should shake off your sandals and leave them to suffer the consequences of a hard heart.
> 
> Actually , I do pray that God take them NOW! That way they won't be in heaven when I get there.


Even the most ardent atheist finds God on his death bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No surprise, CB. I'm a St. Bernard as well.


We are twin sisters. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so happy tomorrow it will be in the 50's. But wait high winds too. Not.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> What Dog Breed Are You?
> 
> It's a tie!
> 
> ...


So if I do bite, the St Bernard part of me will go get some help


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Even the most ardent atheist finds God on his death bed.


Isn't that true, but even then I am sure Jesus will response with mercy and love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Now I have a lair???


Yes you do. Go away back to your lair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that true, but even then I am sure Jesus will response with mercy and love.


Only if they ask for His Forgiveness. I pray they do but doubt they will because like KC said they have harden their hearts to Him. While there is life there is always Hope so there is still a chance for them to repent. Open their eyes Lord so they can see Jesus.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So if I do bite, the St Bernard part of me will go get some help


I'll keep track of the booze.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not nice I know but am laughing. :thumbup:


I agree with the first part of your sentence, Yarnie...but there's nothing humorous about praying for another person's death.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was so beautiful today. Not a cloud in the sky. My flowers are still fine but will have to make it thru tonight. Nippy outside but great!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep you probably heard that from me. I freeze tomato's whole when I am too busy to can. They are not good for slicing and eating but great for cooking with.


Love cooking with tomatoes. They improve the flavor of whatever food they're with.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Even the most ardent atheist finds God on his death bed.


But He reads their hearts, and theirs are stones.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's Snowing! Darn we had 76 degrees on Sat. this is crazy weather. DH had to cover up Bleeding heart. Bought tomato plants, but did not put hem out yet.
> 
> Spring where are you? Please return!


Same here: 76 high yesterday, tonight down to 19 degs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> But He reads their hearts, and theirs are stones.


I would hate to know that I was on my death bed and lost all the love from Him in my life time. All the blessings and Joy I would have missed. My dh's aunt got saved 3 days before she died. If we had not heard the leading of the Holy Spirit to go see her I am afraid she would be in hell right now. When my dh asked her if she was going to heaven. She said I will know in about 2 weeks. That is what my dr said I had left. My dh said can I pray you will know for sure right now. She said yes. It has bothered me to know she had lived 68 years without Him but thankful she did ask forgiveness the last 3 days she had left.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They taste like a cross between water chestnuts and crisp apple. I use them in salads. They are really low in calories too.


Are they sweet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love cooking with tomatoes. They improve the flavor of whatever food they're with.


I love them fresh from the garden and most of them end up being eaten before get to cook them. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> But He reads their hearts, and theirs are stones.


It's such a sad thing to think about what they will be missing when they leave this earth. But you are right about stone hearts. Some people believe more in them selves than they do in the Lord.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Are they sweet?


A little sweet. Not as juicy as an apple, and a little tart. DD cuts one in half and then trims the outer peel off with a knife. Then, she slices thin and into 1.5 inch pieces and tosses them into a tossed salad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A little sweet. Not as juicy as an apple, and a little tart. DD cuts one in half and then trims the outer peel off with a knife. Then, she slices thin and into 1.5 inch pieces and tosses them into a tossed salad.


That sounds so good. salad fresh from the garden and have to go to store and get one to try now. Don't think they will be as good but want to try them any way. So you should not cut them thick.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same here: 76 high yesterday, tonight down to 19 degs!


We are all getting so sick of this weather. My husband wants to know when the global warming will kick in.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's such a sad thing to think about what they will be missing when they leave this earth. But you are right about stone hearts. Some people believe more in them selves than they do in the Lord.


God already knows if they will repent and seek him. I love most people, but these have tried to ruin America. I won't question why if I see them in Heaven, but I sure prefer not to spent eternity with them. I don't spend much time worrying about it because the odds are extremely low. They don't believe in God.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds so good. salad fresh from the garden and have to go to store and get one to try now. Don't think they will be as good but want to try them any way. So you should not cut them thick.


Not thick. DD cuts them so they look like bamboo shoots, thin and in 1.5 inch strips.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


I'm a Pomeranian! It said I don't bite often, but when I do you'll know it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sentimental weeper 'Steel Magnolias' takes a while to find its tears. I think $16.oo to $25 is too much to see a stage play that a person from the north that hates the south is playing in. She is not a very good actor. She is too mean to be playing a sweet southern lady.


I love Steel Magnolias--loved Wheezer!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Think you may be on to something. I would think the whole Native American Nation would be willing to help him with that.


Stay tuned, Yarnie it isn't over until it's over!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

here's another good one
You can't get any more accurate than this!
This is straight forward country thinking.. by Jeff Foxworthy


Which side of the fence? If you ever wondered which sideof the fence you sit on, this is a great test! &#8203; &#8203; If a Republican&#8203; &#8203;doesn't like guns, he doesn't buy one. If a Democrat doesn't like&#8203; &#8203;guns, he wants all guns outlawed. If a Republican is a vegetarian, he
doesn't eat meat. If a Democrat is a vegetarian, he wants all meat&#8203; &#8203;products banned for everyone.

If a Republican is homosexual, he quietly leads his life.
If a Democrat is homosexual, he demands legislated respect. &#8203; 
&#8203;If a&#8203; &#8203;Republican is down-and-out, he thinks about how to better his&#8203; &#8203;situation. If a Democrat is down-and-out he wonders who is going to&#8203; &#8203;take care of him.

If a Republican doesn't like a talk show host, he switches&#8203; &#8203;channels. A Democrat demands that those they don't like be shut down.
If a Republican is a non-believer, he doesn't go to church. 
A&#8203; &#8203;Democrat non-believer wants any mention of God and religion silenced.
If a Republican decides he needs health care, he goes about shopping&#8203; &#8203;for it, or may choose a job that provides it. If a Democrat decides
he needs health care, he demands that the rest of us pay for his. 
If&#8203; &#8203;a Republican reads this, he'll forward it so his friends can have a&#8203; &#8203;good laugh. A Democrat will delete it because he's "offended".

Well, I forwarded it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


Glad the exam went well, CB. I didn't see that Blood Moon. I'll search the net for a picture.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Stay tuned, Yarnie it isn't over until it's over!


hey Jane, I like your avatar, it is you right???


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would hate to know that I was on my death bed and lost all the love from Him in my life time. All the blessings and Joy I would have missed. My dh's aunt got saved 3 days before she died. If we had not heard the leading of the Holy Spirit to go see her I am afraid she would be in hell right now. When my dh asked her if she was going to heaven. She said I will know in about 2 weeks. That is what my dr said I had left. My dh said can I pray you will know for sure right now. She said yes. It has bothered me to know she had lived 68 years without Him but thankful she did ask forgiveness the last 3 days she had left.


I drove from Shreveport to Austin ,Tx. when my little sister was on her death bed with cancer. When I prayed with her in the hospital for forgiveness, you could see the Lord wash all the fear from her face and you could tell the Lord had taken away her suffering, she passed a week later 2 days after her 35 birthday.
The Lord is risen, he has risen indeed


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Karverr, Good name. AFLAC reminds me of a picture I ran across.


This is too cute! You are getting good at pictures!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm a Pomeranian! It said I don't bite often, but when I do you'll know it!


I'm a Scottish terrier


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> hey Jane, I like your avatar, it is you right???


No, it is Volallisa. Thanks Karverr! Did you have to cover your tomatoes from the cold weather?

Did you see this?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I drove from Shreveport to Austin ,Tx. when my little sister was on her death bed with cancer. When I prayed with her in the hospital for forgiveness, you could see the Lord wash all the fear from her face and you could tell the Lord had taken away her suffering, she passed a week later 2 days after her 35 birthday.
> The Lord is risen, he has risen indeed


Sorry you lost a sibling as I lost one too, but he didn't claim to be a Christian. He had many Gods.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Glad the exam went well, CB. I didn't see that Blood Moon. I'll search the net for a picture.


Here it is.http://godlysmiles.com/w/p/index.php/blood-moon-lunar-eclipse/


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer do you can your tomatoes? Wow 10 to 15 plants . What else do you plant? I learned a while back to put them whole in freezer(tomatoes). When you take them out run cold water over them to remove skin then use them for cooking. I love roma's too. I make spaghetti sauce and freeze too. I am the freezer Queen around here.


i plan to plant some peppers bell, banana and 1or2 halipena'. also some white and yellow squash, and a couple rows of sweet corn. 
I'll plant some cucumbers for pickling and if I get the fence built , i'd like to plant some purple hull peas. the majority of tomatoes I eat some may make it to the freezer, but I do love fresh BLT sandwiches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I drove from Shreveport to Austin ,Tx. when my little sister was on her death bed with cancer. When I prayed with her in the hospital for forgiveness, you could see the Lord wash all the fear from her face and you could tell the Lord had taken away her suffering, she passed a week later 2 days after her 35 birthday.
> The Lord is risen, he has risen indeed


That is wonderful. Love hearing a testimony like that. I know that gives you peace to know she is in Heaven. 
Same thing happened with our neighbor. He had cancer. It took cancer and dying to give his life to Jesus. It was 2 months before he died. He was a different man. He said he was foolish to wait so long and didn't know why he did. He had peace the last 2 months of his earthly suffering. I grieved over his waiting so long. I was so relieved and happy when I heard he had been saved.When you have a burden for someone it doesn't go away until they give their life to Him. My dh's great grandfather on his death bed was screaming his feet were on fire and he was burning. His grand grandmother was there and she never got over that she hear her daddy burning in hell right before he died. Don't want that for anyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, it is Volallisa. Thanks Karverr! Did you have to cover your tomatoes from the cold weather?
> 
> Did you see this?


I wish I had a trellis like that. You could grow it and not bend over. Looks like a lot of produce too. Keep the snail out of everything.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, it is Volallisa. Thanks Karverr! Did you have to cover your tomatoes from the cold weather?
> 
> Did you see this?


I made the rows up but DW said we were in for frost Tuesday and weds. so I wont plant till Thursday afternoon after Dr. appointment. I'm ready to get this done I feel like i'm late getting everything planted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Janeway.
> 
> I am sitting in the United Club at O'Hare as I write.


Have a safe & enjoyable trip.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I had a trellis like that. You could grow it and not bend over. Looks like a lot of produce too. Keep the snail out of everything.


try using what they call cattle panels, they are wire panels that will hold up anything you plant. DW once saw a man put square bales of hay flat and put the bags of potting soil on top of them and plant. she is always looking for raised beds because of her back


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> i plan to plant some peppers bell, banana and 1or2 halipena'. also some white and yellow squash, and a couple rows of sweet corn.
> I'll plant some cucumbers for pickling and if I get the fence built , i'd like to plant some purple hull peas. the majority of tomatoes I eat some may make it to the freezer, but I do love fresh BLT sandwiches.


You eat as we do only we buy corn from farmers as we don't have enough room where we live to grow corn.

I can Roma's then we eat them after supper as a snack! Yum good! Other tomatoes I freeze without the skins (dip them into hot water & the peel comes off) then put them into freezer bags mashed flat & freeze! Yum good to cook with.

During the winter, I use a can of diced tomatoes drained to put on salads. Tastes better than cold storage tomatoes. Try it sometimes. Good


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Have a safe & enjoyable trip.


where she going---- some pace warm I hope


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> try using what they call cattle panels, they are wire panels that will hold up anything you plant. DW once saw a man put square bales of hay flat and put the bags of potting soil on top of them and plant. she is always looking for raised beds because of her back


Yes cattle panels will work very well too as we use one for cucumbers. We stake the climbing green beans on wooden posts about 6' tall. Makes easy picking. Peas too as they produce more than on the ground.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You eat as we do only we buy corn from farmers as we don't have enough room where we live to grow corn.
> 
> I can Roma's then we eat them after supper as a snack! Yum good! Other tomatoes I freeze without the skins (dip them into hot water & the peel comes off) then put them into freezer bags mashed flat & freeze! Yum good to cook with.
> 
> During the winter, I use a can of diced tomatoes drained to put on salads. Tastes better than cold storage tomatoes. Try it sometimes. Good


sorry for thinking it was you----don't throw nothing ,I bruise easy. I noticed she changed her avatar, I like it better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> try using what they call cattle panels, they are wire panels that will hold up anything you plant. DW once saw a man put square bales of hay flat and put the bags of potting soil on top of them and plant. she is always looking for raised beds because of her back


I have heard that before and I forgot about it. . I have tried the bales of hay but grass sprouts out of it when it gets wet. My beds are only raised beds with concrete blocks. Wish they were higher but they will do for now.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You eat as we do only we buy corn from farmers as we don't have enough room where we live to grow corn.
> 
> I can Roma's then we eat them after supper as a snack! Yum good! Other tomatoes I freeze without the skins (dip them into hot water & the peel comes off) then put them into freezer bags mashed flat & freeze! Yum good to cook with.
> 
> During the winter, I use a can of diced tomatoes drained to put on salads. Tastes better than cold storage tomatoes. Try it sometimes. Good


We have a Mennonite colony that brings corn to a local farmers market and it is some of the best I have eaten. every body selling tomatoes are toooo expensive, I would rather grow my own.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard that before and I forgot about it. . I have tried the bales of hay but grass sprouts out of it when it gets wet. My beds are only raised beds with concrete blocks. Wish they were higher but they will do for now.


try getting some sawhorses and put a cattle panel on them with the bags of potting soil on it. you could make them as high as you need them.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I made some planters out of 4" pvc pipe. I cut with a hacksaw then use my heat gun and make a n indention in the pipe.they look like the pots you plant strawberries in you make the cuts in a spiral going up the pipe then put it about a foot in the ground and fill with potting soil and plant in the openings you made.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201810630810766&set=a.1437581982851.2059034.1332048386&type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh I forgot to mention I have set up a blog. If you would like to know where just PM me. Then come over and we can have some fun.


Congrats, Yarnie! Let the fun begin! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gosh Friends - you've been busy - you're up to page 123 so I've got lots to catch up on. I had a really good visit with my parents and some of my family (missed out on db#2's son and 2 daughters). My parents' taxes are done and they both get refunds so they're happy about that. Dad is doing better and has more tests with the urologist on Thurs. He's seems to have aged alot since I saw him last Nov and he's moving a lot more slowly - it's sad. Mom has her health issues too, but they're under better control.

The weather was pretty good while I was there but the forecast called for snow and strong winds for today, lucky for me it didn't start til after I left. Got home to light rain.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's another good one
> You can't get any more accurate than this!
> This is straight forward country thinking.. by Jeff Foxworthy
> 
> ...


This is very true, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We travel a little for my husband's work. But, he is the one who is doing all the travel arrangements. When we met, I wanted to travel and he didn't (he was travelling for work all the time). Now, I don't care and he wants to travel!
> 
> We will spend 3 days with my SIL in Palm Desert, CA. Then drive and see the Grand Canyon.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some wonderful adventures ahead of you LL. The Grand Canyon and Sedona are magnificent.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Congrats, Yarnie! Let the fun begin! :thumbup:


Yes, it is fun, but if we all leave here--what will the Left blame for everything gone wrong?

A few must stay here at a time. Yarnie is a hoot!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Friends - you've been busy - you're up to page 123 so I've got lots to catch up on. I had a really good visit with my parents and some of my family (missed out on db#2's son and 2 daughters). My parents' taxes are done and they both get refunds so they're happy about that. Dad is doing better and has more tests with the urologist on Thurs. He's seems to have aged alot since I saw him last Nov and he's moving a lot more slowly - it's sad. Mom has her health issues too, but they're under better control.
> 
> The weather was pretty good while I was there but the forecast called for snow and strong winds for today, lucky for me it didn't start til after I left. Got home to light rain.


We missed you but glad you had a good visit.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201810630810766&set=a.1437581982851.2059034.1332048386&type=1&theater


I think dogwoods have the prettiest flowers,we use to have a large one in front of our house before we moved.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Friends - you've been busy - you're up to page 123 so I've got lots to catch up on. I had a really good visit with my parents and some of my family (missed out on db#2's son and 2 daughters). My parents' taxes are done and they both get refunds so they're happy about that. Dad is doing better and has more tests with the urologist on Thurs. He's seems to have aged alot since I saw him last Nov and he's moving a lot more slowly - it's sad. Mom has her health issues too, but they're under better control.
> 
> The weather was pretty good while I was there but the forecast called for snow and strong winds for today, lucky for me it didn't start til after I left. Got home to light rain.


Glad you got to visit and the weather held off. Maybe since your Dad has been sick is why he looked like he aged. When the weather gets better and he gets a good report he will perk up again. Let us know what his dr says in case we forget. 
We have missed you and happy you are back home.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Do you fry them in butter or some sort of oil (olive, maybe)? Sounds wonderful. I can't wait for fresh tomatoes. Mmmm...


When I fry, it's in butter/olive oil combo. Butter doesn't burn when combined with oil.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've been good, CB. Lost 8 pounds to boot! Am collecting these choc. cake recipes and will try them for Easter. Thanks. :thumbup:


Good for you Jokim. Easter will be a chocolate feast. Will your whole family get together?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How true!


Nothing more needs saying. We all end up 6' under!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sentimental weeper 'Steel Magnolias' takes a while to find its tears. I think $16.oo to $25 is too much to see a stage play that a person from the north that hates the south is playing in. She is not a very good actor. She is too mean to be playing a sweet southern lady.


If it were me, I wouldn't patronize someone like that, no matter how good her talent. :|


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Have a safe and enjoyable trip LL


Thank you! I have arrived in Palm desert. Boy, is it hot here!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I want the tomb, it has more rewards then a palace.


...especially after the stone has been rolled away.  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't patronize someone like that, no matter how good her talent. :|


I won't believe me! She has no talent.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


Would have loved to have seen it, but, it rained and was cloudy all night, capped off by all things, SNOW!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't patronize someone like that, no matter how good her talent. :|


Just asking.....who is the "mean" actress y'all are talking about? You've aroused my curiosity....don't leave me here in wonderment!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> When I fry, it's in butter/olive oil combo. Butter doesn't burn when combined with oil.


if your talking about green fried tomatoes ou can count me in, I like fried okra,DW has a way to put it in the oven and it tastes just like fried without the oil.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have a safe & enjoyable trip.


Thank you, Janeway. I have arrived in a Palm Desert.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like some wonderful adventures ahead of you LL. The Grand Canyon and Sedona are magnificent.


 :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We missed you but glad you had a good visit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Make room for one more at the table. I can't allow you to go into a chocolate induced coma at the dinner table after being without chocolate for so long. I will be there to pace your indulgence.


Thank you, Solo, I will need a pacer. I'm already planning what desserts I'll make for Easter. Cream puffs w/choc. on the bottom, choc. cake, cinn-choc, babka (recipe in local paper), and vanilla bunny w/white coconut frosting. 
Any of you ladies ever hear of Dyngus Day? It's a big Polish celebration on Mon. after Easter, big in WNY. People make plans to go to DD parties, much like N.Orleans carnival celebration. DH and I aren't much for parties anymore, and never were into dancing, but it's fun to see the goings on and the food, etc.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they will stop for now. They need a new plan of attack. As far as the Reid's are concerned, I say stick with the story and bring it out into the open.
> 
> I think Bundy's issue is that he doesn't consider the federal government as owning the BLM lands. He feels ownership is the state of Nevada's, going back to the original deal the federal government made with Nevada when Nevada became a state. It is more complicated that it appears.


It appears to be much more complicated than what's seen at first glance. Perhaps the powers that be want to grab the land while they still can before new people are sworn in the gov't and the truth about the corrupt deals comes out. Hmmm.......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh I forgot to mention I have set up a blog. If you would like to know where just PM me. Then come over and we can have some fun.


Sounds like great fun Yarnie! Will pm you.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Solo, I will need a pacer. I'm already planning what desserts I'll make for Easter. Cream puffs w/choc. on the bottom, choc. cake, cinn-choc, babka (recipe in local paper), and vanilla bunny w/white coconut frosting.
> Any of you ladies ever hear of Dyngus Day? It's a big Polish celebration on Mon. after Easter, big in WNY. People make plans to go to DD parties, much like N.Orleans carnival celebration. DH and I aren't much for parties anymore, and never were into dancing, but it's fun to see the goings on and the food, etc.


I do believe that I will have to help Solo in her endeavor to 
restrain your chocolate habits. I will help with the cream-puffs and the vanilla bunny with delicious coconut icing . remember we are only looking out for your best interest. I mean what are friends for?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I do believe that I will have to help Solo in her endeavor to
> restrain your chocolate habits. I will help with the cream-puffs and the vanilla bunny with delicious coconut icing . remember we are only looking out for your best interest. I mean what are friends for?


Now I am dying for cream puffs...


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Amen yarnie I can't agree more.

the photos you posted on the blog looked great, I will try and get enough nerves built up to try them.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

karverr said:


> I think dogwoods have the prettiest flowers,we use to have a large one in front of our house before we moved.


Did it fall down after you moved?? lol


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Now I am dying for cream puffs...


I know what you mean about four would do me just right.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Did it fall down after you moved?? lol


believe it or not it died just before we moved, I guess the drought got it.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

karverr said:


> believe it or not it died just before we moved, I guess the drought got it.


I had jsut got done reading the post about the church ladies and their funy typos and yours looked like one too! sorry..........
I like dogwoods too. Had a tree in our yard in NC. Very pretty.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> I made some planters out of 4" pvc pipe. I cut with a hacksaw then use my heat gun and make a n indention in the pipe.they look like the pots you plant strawberries in you make the cuts in a spiral going up the pipe then put it about a foot in the ground and fill with potting soil and plant in the openings you made.


Wow karverr. Is there nothing you can`t do?
With your beautiful crafted birds, your amazing woodwork, you really are a master of all trades. And with your wife being such a superb seamstress, you really are both so talented. Between you both, you are a real cottage industry.
It`s a real pleasure and honour to know you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


Good news for your dh :thumbup: My mom's vision was so much better after she had cataract surgery last year that she doesn't need glasses anymore.

It was cloudy and the moon is hard to see from my parent's apartment so I didn't stay up to see it. Did see it on the news though. Did you get a clear view?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that true, but even then I am sure Jesus will response with mercy and love.


Yes, He will forgive us our transgressions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know I wish everyone would keep quit about sweets . Night is my worse time. Not because of lent. I am always wanting cookies or ice cream at night. Cream puffs anything I will gobble it up. Just saw a cookie recipe on KP now I am really wanting cookies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I had jsut got done reading the post about the church ladies and their funy typos and yours looked like one too! sorry..........
> I like dogwoods too. Had a tree in our yard in NC. Very pretty.


Our woods are full of them . Haven't walked to see them in bloom. So pretty. Saw one in the neighbor's yard half of it was pink blooms and the other white flowers. Must be a tame one. Grafted on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would hate to know that I was on my death bed and lost all the love from Him in my life time. All the blessings and Joy I would have missed. My dh's aunt got saved 3 days before she died. If we had not heard the leading of the Holy Spirit to go see her I am afraid she would be in hell right now. When my dh asked her if she was going to heaven. She said I will know in about 2 weeks. That is what my dr said I had left. My dh said can I pray you will know for sure right now. She said yes. It has bothered me to know she had lived 68 years without Him but thankful she did ask forgiveness the last 3 days she had left.


That is a true tragedy, to live a whole life without knowing Jesus. The ultimate deprivation of love. A loveless life.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I wish everyone would keep quite about sweets . Night is my worse time. Not because of lent. I am always wanting cookies or ice cream at night. Cream puffs anything I will gobble it up. Just saw a cookie recipe on KP now I am really wanting cookies.


Not long now til Sunday Bumpy, and then I can have some potato chips. It`s been so long I`ve forgotten what they taste like lol
I know what you mean about night cravings. Last night I really fancied some garlic rye chips....I mean I really really craved them - more than potato chips.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't believe me! She has no talent.


I missed something along the way. Who has no talent?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Stay tuned, Yarnie it isn't over until it's over!


Oh you you always come up with something to make me laugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ...especially after the stone has been rolled away.  :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> if your talking about green fried tomatoes ou can count me in, I like fried okra,DW has a way to put it in the oven and it tastes just like fried without the oil.


Need that recipe. Hate to fry in the summer but hate to heat up the oven. Maybe outside on the gas grill. Ask her please for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Friends - you've been busy - you're up to page 123 so I've got lots to catch up on. I had a really good visit with my parents and some of my family (missed out on db#2's son and 2 daughters). My parents' taxes are done and they both get refunds so they're happy about that. Dad is doing better and has more tests with the urologist on Thurs. He's seems to have aged alot since I saw him last Nov and he's moving a lot more slowly - it's sad. Mom has her health issues too, but they're under better control.
> 
> The weather was pretty good while I was there but the forecast called for snow and strong winds for today, lucky for me it didn't start til after I left. Got home to light rain.


Missed you, Kitty. Hope your visit w/Mom and Dad was happy, despite their health issues. Are you glad to be home?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I made some planters out of 4" pvc pipe. I cut with a hacksaw then use my heat gun and make a n indention in the pipe.they look like the pots you plant strawberries in you make the cuts in a spiral going up the pipe then put it about a foot in the ground and fill with potting soil and plant in the openings you made.


Thats a good idea Karveer. Thanks will have to share it with my hubby, and see if he can make me one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for you Jokim. Easter will be a chocolate feast. Will your whole family get together?


DIL, grands and son will be here for brunch, DD and SIL will be here for dinner. Trying hard to figure out how to make one flow into the other and still use some of the same food.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


Scottish Terrier for me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Solo, I will need a pacer. I'm already planning what desserts I'll make for Easter. Cream puffs w/choc. on the bottom, choc. cake, cinn-choc, babka (recipe in local paper), and vanilla bunny w/white coconut frosting.
> Any of you ladies ever hear of Dyngus Day? It's a big Polish celebration on Mon. after Easter, big in WNY. People make plans to go to DD parties, much like N.Orleans carnival celebration. DH and I aren't much for parties anymore, and never were into dancing, but it's fun to see the goings on and the food, etc.


Never heard of that It sounds like fun. Let me know when you get out of the hospital you and Solwe. Chocolate binge is going off and may have to meet up with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news for your dh :thumbup: My mom's vision was so much better after she had cataract surgery last year that she doesn't need glasses anymore.
> 
> It was cloudy and the moon is hard to see from my parent's apartment so I didn't stay up to see it. Did see it on the news though. Did you get a clear view?


The clouds were whirling around the moon. It was so amazing to see. It seems like it was moving back and forth I thought I was the one with the cataract surgery. Must have been the whirling clouds. We had rain and a storm yesterday. 
Good news about your mom's vision. Dh is now looking forward to the next eye. Funny since he blamed me for making him go in the car on the way. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! I have arrived in Palm desert. Boy, is it hot here!


Perhaps you and DH could take a day trip to San Diego and visit sights there? Coronado Hotel is a lovely place. Much cooler by the water. Little Italy in San Diego has very nice restaurants.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not long now til Sunday Bumpy, and then I can have some potato chips. It`s been so long I`ve forgotten what they taste like lol
> I know what you mean about night cravings. Last night I really fancied some garlic rye chips....I mean I really really craved them - more than potato chips.


Count down the days. Mark them off the calendar.Wish there was a vitamin to take to make the urges to go away. I can't even look at a magazine without making me want something. What about popcorn will that take the edge off?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I do believe that I will have to help Solo in her endeavor to
> restrain your chocolate habits. I will help with the cream-puffs and the vanilla bunny with delicious coconut icing . remember we are only looking out for your best interest. I mean what are friends for?


You guys are too good to me!  :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh i am having trouble keeping up with all of you and your food cravings. You will all be in the hospital the day after Easter. You will all be stuff to the gills. Well will just have to visit you in the ER won't I.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karveer love Jeff Foxworth. Thanks for the post.

I was watching him the other night with Larry the Cable guy and forgot the other mans name. They wipe me out with their humor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Jokim and Karveer the blog is sure fun with all of you there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I wish everyone would keep quite about sweets . Night is my worse time. Not because of lent. I am always wanting cookies or ice cream at night. Cream puffs anything I will gobble it up. Just saw a cookie recipe on KP now I am really wanting cookies.


Sorry for bringing up desserts, CB. Only 4 more days to go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is a true tragedy, to live a whole life without knowing Jesus. The ultimate deprivation of love. A loveless life.


I know. What a life to go thru. Thankful I was called at 15. My dh at 11. All my kids under 11 years old. I love being in the Light. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh i am having trouble keeping up with all of you and your food cravings. You will all be in the hospital the day after Easter. You will all be stuff to the gills. Well will just have to visit you in the ER won't I.


You can visit me in the hospital for brunch. I will put out a spread of leftovers from Easter to keep you all full! ;-) :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK and LL . LL have a wonderful time.

WCk are you home or still visiting?

Does anyone know when KC is coming home? Thought it was this week but not sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not long now til Sunday Bumpy, and then I can have some potato chips. It`s been so long I`ve forgotten what they taste like lol
> I know what you mean about night cravings. Last night I really fancied some garlic rye chips....I mean I really really craved them - more than potato chips.


See you in the ER. Do you all know now to remember to bring your treats with you to the ER so the party can continue.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies and gent, and KPG. 
Time for me to turn in and get a good night's rest. Tomorrow is another busy day. Sweet dreams..............


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi sometimes a knitter how are you doing? 
Gads I can't keep up with you all. Your gone before i have read your post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night ladies and gent, and KPG.
> Time for me to turn in and get a good night's rest. Tomorrow is another busy day. Sweet dreams..............


Good night sleep tight and pleasant dreams to you. Heres a wish and a prayer that all your dreams come true and now tell we met again . foreign foreign foreign saying good night.
do any of you remember that song?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Karveer saw the gourds. Have you ever carved them. I love them make snowmen , pumpkins. ect. Fun to do and not hard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Some where in this messages tonight Hey Thumper. 

I must say we are a little loose in the goose tonight or is it just me. Nay its not me never me. You all are crazy .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer saw the gourds. Have you ever carved them. I love them make snowmen , pumpkins. ect. Fun to do and not hard.


I know you are not talking to me but karverr is gone. I painted a gourd my daddy grew. It was so funny. Everyone got a good laugh out of it. Have you craved on a gourd? Have seen birdhouses out of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Missed you, Kitty. Hope your visit w/Mom and Dad was happy, despite their health issues. Are you glad to be home?


Much as I love Mom and Dad, I'm very happy to be back home!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DIL, grands and son will be here for brunch, DD and SIL will be here for dinner. Trying hard to figure out how to make one flow into the other and still use some of the same food.


I'm glad that both families will be with you for part of the day. sometimes balancing with in-laws makes it harder to get everyone together. I think your desserts will make an easy transition on both menus :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are not talking to me but karverr is gone. I painted a gourd my daddy grew. It was so funny. Everyone got a good laugh out of it. Have you craved on a gourd? Have seen birdhouses out of them.


yes carved little pumpkins on the small ones and put wire hangers on them to carry. Also snowmen faces. they are fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite to all of you . Glad you are home safe and sound WCK. 

Hope your dad is on the mend and all is well with both your mom and Dad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK and LL . LL have a wonderful time.
> 
> WCk are you home or still visiting?
> 
> Does anyone know when KC is coming home? Thought it was this week but not sure.


Back home again Yarnie. KC decided to help DD with the baby till the end of the month, but nice for us that she still checks in with us! Have to check out your blog, sounds like you've been having a good time :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Back home again Yarnie. KC decided to help DD with the baby till the end of the month, but nice for us that she still checks in with us! Have to check out your blog, sounds like you've been having a good time :thumbup:


It's good to have a place to talk about what we want, KC. Glad you found it. No pests there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
* Purl rows 1-3
Knit row 4
Purl rows 5 and 6
Knit row 7
Repeat rows 1-7*

Shape was simple but slightly fitting at waistline. Armholes were loose fitting and slightly flared to shoulder. Neckline was a scoop neck. She wore it over a tank top and it looked light and airy because of the stitch pattern. I think I can make it without a pattern.

I am attaching a picture of me at the winery. DH did a movie using his iPhone. I am attaching, but don't know if it will work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


Sounds like a lovely day KC - you look very happy and relaxed. Did you opt for a red or white?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


Good morning KC and all DP friends, Lovely picture of you and surrouding area, the weather looks perfect. Hope to witness a taste of that in N. Indiana soon. The vest sounds very interesting, would love to see a picture of it when or if you knit it up. I was never a vest person,but I knitted a vest type top this last winter and found it to be a Go To piece to top off a casual outfit. I am going to find the time to take a pic of it and post it. I just reread your post and see that it's a video. going to watch it now.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a lovely day KC - you look very happy and relaxed. Did you opt for a red or white?


Blue. Royal blue is my new fav color. It was a lovely day. DH leaves tomorrow for home. I am staying at DD's house until April 28. I was working on a sweater for Austen. I figured that I needed another project to fill my time in the evenings.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

the video didn't work for me , it's on my end most likely. My "Quick time" is missing some elements. I did hear some birds chirping for a moment.
Talk later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know what you mean about four would do me just right.


Yes. Four. I musy make them when I get home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps you and DH could take a day trip to San Diego and visit sights there? Coronado Hotel is a lovely place. Much cooler by the water. Little Italy in San Diego has very nice restaurants.


Jokim,

Another trip. Husband gas it all planned. God forbid that it changes...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK and LL . LL have a wonderful time.
> 
> WCk are you home or still visiting?
> 
> Does anyone know when KC is coming home? Thought it was this week but not sure.


Thank you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin All! Hi KPG!

I love reading all your gardening posts and your food drools are getting to me! 

DH and I just built some raised beds last week and we'll plant this weekend. We're going to try the square-foot gardening method. I'm so looking forward to eating a warm juicy tomato in the garden. 

My bleeding hearts are in full bloom but it got so cold (28F) that I had to cover them last night. Good news is that they survived! Yipee!

Have a wonderful and blessed day.

&#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Blue. Royal blue is my new fav color. It was a lovely day. DH leaves tomorrow for home. I am staying at DD's house until April 28. I was working on a sweater for Austen. I figured that I needed another project to fill my time in the evenings.


I love all shades of blue too, but leaning more towards teal and aqua. But I was asking about whether you chose red or white wine at the winery (I prefer reds).

Look forward to seeing Austen's new sweater and your vest.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All! Hi KPG!
> 
> I love reading all your gardening posts and your food drools are getting to me!
> 
> ...


I am trying to talk my husband into building me a raised garden.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All! Hi KPG!
> 
> I love reading all your gardening posts and your food drools are getting to me!
> 
> ...


Hope it warms up for you soon. I've never tried square foot gardening myself, but a friend with a small yard found it worked well for her. She also had raised beds and made good use of companion planting.

Hope you have a blessed day too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


so adorable!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


Oh love to see your sweater. Oh sunshine and warm. Oh sunshine and warm oh sunshine and warm. Yes I am repeating myself, you are in sunshine and warm. Don't know what that feels like any more.
Love the picture of you and the sunshine and warm weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree. Still have the snow. Maybe more by the weekend. Up to a foot of snow in the North. Spring, Spring, where art thou.


In KC picture. We are just in the wrong place Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


Oh wouldn't that be fun to make. Love that little face looking out of outfit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


CUTEST thing every!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes carved little pumpkins on the small ones and put wire hangers on them to carry. Also snowmen faces. they are fun.


I wanta see!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


Hi KC! Great seeing you! I can't wait to see your vest.. Love the movie. Feels like I really know you now since I see you better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love all shades of blue too, but leaning more towards teal and aqua. But I was asking about whether you chose red or white wine at the winery (I prefer reds).
> 
> Look forward to seeing Austen's new sweater and your vest.


I am too much into teal and aqua. Seems like I am attracted to it too. I have every shade of it in tee shirts. Then I go into the every shade of green. I must need to go to the ocean. :XD: Even my baby blanket is teal. Oh and sailboats. I do need to go. Who wants to go with me?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> if your talking about green fried tomatoes ou can count me in, I like fried okra,DW has a way to put it in the oven and it tastes just like fried without the oil.


Recipe please as I love Okra & fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news for your dh :thumbup: My mom's vision was so much better after she had cataract surgery last year that she doesn't need glasses anymore.
> 
> It was cloudy and the moon is hard to see from my parent's apartment so I didn't stay up to see it. Did see it on the news though. Did you get a clear view?


Great news that your mom does not have to wear glasses as they are such a pest as mine keeps finger prints on them so guess I touch them a lot!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanta see!


gave them all away. Little pumpkin's went to Library so little ones could see and enjoy . Snowmen went to who ever wanted them.

I never keep anything seem to give it away or sell it. The pictures of carvings is all I have except three of them. Friend told me to take pictures of them. Other wise just have nothing left to remember as she said.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Jokim and Karveer the blog is sure fun with all of you there.


You bet as you are such a whiz with this blog it is the first thing I open in the morning. Funny, funny


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


What a little darling....cutest baby ever. ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


Wow, you are such a beautiful lady having a great day with wine & yarn!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for starting the blog Yarnie! I love the privacy of it all.Great idea. All of us get to have peace and quite. Ahhhh No white noise.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


Oh, so cute!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


That is so cute.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love all shades of blue too, but leaning more towards teal and aqua. But I was asking about whether you chose red or white wine at the winery (I prefer reds).
> 
> Look forward to seeing Austen's new sweater and your vest.


We belong to a red wine club there, but we like whites too. They have a good Chardonnay, a nice Pinot Grigio, a Viognier (too sweet for me), and a White Barbera. We picked up 3 reds and 1 White Barbera. The area is noted most for Zinfandels. The White Barbera has received a great deal of notice at state level competitions, but I like the Pinot for summer parties. I buy it by the case as they have a special deal on it.

The best part of the wine club membership is that we get free tastings anytime and can take four people for that and the Friday lunch or Sunday meal at their sister winery. If I lived closer, I'd go there to eat twice a week (actually I 'd probably get tired of eating a salad/pasta lunch regularly, but the patio dining is lovely).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Friends - you've been busy - you're up to page 123 so I've got lots to catch up on. I had a really good visit with my parents and some of my family (missed out on db#2's son and 2 daughters). My parents' taxes are done and they both get refunds so they're happy about that. Dad is doing better and has more tests with the urologist on Thurs. He's seems to have aged alot since I saw him last Nov and he's moving a lot more slowly - it's sad. Mom has her health issues too, but they're under better control.
> 
> The weather was pretty good while I was there but the forecast called for snow and strong winds for today, lucky for me it didn't start til after I left. Got home to light rain.


Sounds like you have a good visit. It is hard watching parents age. Enjoy your time with them. Glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It appears to be much more complicated than what's seen at first glance. Perhaps the powers that be want to grab the land while they still can before new people are sworn in the gov't and the truth about the corrupt deals comes out. Hmmm.......


It's very interesting and something to definitely watch. Corruption and government, say it isn't so!!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> I do believe that I will have to help Solo in her endeavor to
> restrain your chocolate habits. I will help with the cream-puffs and the vanilla bunny with delicious coconut icing . remember we are only looking out for your best interest. I mean what are friends for?


Karverr, just think - since we will be helping a friend the calories from the pastries will NOT COUNT. This is true - I made it up and am sticking to it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh i am having trouble keeping up with all of you and your food cravings. You will all be in the hospital the day after Easter. You will all be stuff to the gills. Well will just have to visit you in the ER won't I.


Don't forget to bring some cake. ER visits during the holidays can last forever. We will need reinforcements, you don't want us to go into withdrawal.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am too much into teal and aqua. Seems like I am attracted to it too. I have every shade of it in tee shirts. Then I go into the every shade of green. I must need to go to the ocean. :XD: Even my baby blanket is teal. Oh and sailboats. I do need to go. Who wants to go with me?


Me, me, pick me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m stocking up on plenty of water to counteract all that salt this Sunday. Forget chocolate....I want the potato chip and garlic rye chip Easter bunny to visit here on Sunday


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m stocking up on plenty of water to counteract all that salt this Sunday. Forget chocolate....I want the potato chip and garlic rye chip Easter bunny to visit here on Sunday


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, just think - since we will be helping a friend the calories from the pastries will NOT COUNT. This is true - I made it up and am sticking to it.


Solo, I only drink diet dr peppers so that any calories I eat is cancelled out by the diet drink. that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> karveer love Jeff Foxworth. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I was watching him the other night with Larry the Cable guy and forgot the other mans name. They wipe me out with their humor.


Bill Engval, I don;t know how he spells it but that is close


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats a good idea Karveer. Thanks will have to share it with my hubby, and see if he can make me one.


will try to photo and paste


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I wish everyone would keep quit about sweets . Night is my worse time. Not because of lent. I am always wanting cookies or ice cream at night. Cream puffs anything I will gobble it up. Just saw a cookie recipe on KP now I am really wanting cookies.


sorry CB, I'm a baptist and I eat all I like anytime, yum yum yum, potato chips, cookies and chocolate, yum yum yum.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It's very interesting and something to definitely watch. Corruption and government, say it isn't so!!!!!


Oh my God, Solo are you saying there may be corruption in our government.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me, me, pick me.


CB pick her and stay out past Easter ,more sweets for me


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> sorry CB, I'm a baptist and I eat all I like anytime, yum yum yum, potato chips, cookies and chocolate, yum yum yum.


Oh goodness, I just remembered there are some powdered donuts in the pantry. gotta go


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Karveer you are on a run tonight. Glad to see you are in a jolly mood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> CB pick her and stay out past Easter ,more sweets for me


We are going to the beach after Easter service. Solo meet me at my house. Whoever wants to meet us here can go. From Ar to Florida. Got to be white sand. Get a lot of sun screen. I got the sweets and towels.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Karveer you are on a run tonight. Glad to see you are in a jolly mood.


You still having the white stuff up there?? We were suppose to have frost so I didn't plant now I checked the tomato plants and they were dried up and wilted, will have to get more, no more walmart plants


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> You still having the white stuff up there?? We were suppose to have frost so I didn't plant now I checked the tomato plants and they were dried up and wilted, will have to get more, no more walmart plants


You have to keep them watered daily as those little pots dry out fast! Mine are still OK from Walmart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummm . http://www.facebook.com/gretawire/photos/a.162242790457256.36266.158671177481084/837398439608351/?type=1&theater Everyone is raving about it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


Were you in one of the wineries in Napa Valley? N.Pelosi owns a winery in Napa.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You bet as you are such a whiz with this blog it is the first thing I open in the morning. Funny, funny


 :thumbup: morning coffee and talking to my friends; perfect start to the day. So nice to be talking to KPG again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> Another trip. Husband gas it all planned. God forbid that it changes...


Got ya! Know what you mean. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All! Hi KPG!
> 
> I love reading all your gardening posts and your food drools are getting to me!
> 
> ...


Hello Gerslay, and KPG! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


Darling PEEP! :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are going to the beach after Easter service. Solo meet me at my house. Whoever wants to meet us here can go. From Ar to Florida. Got to be white sand. Get a lot of sun screen. I got the sweets and towels.


I got white snow today. Does that count?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for starting the blog Yarnie! I love the privacy of it all.Great idea. All of us get to have peace and quite. Ahhhh No white noise.


Finally! Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> sorry CB, I'm a baptist and I eat all I like anytime, yum yum yum, potato chips, cookies and chocolate, yum yum yum.


Karverr, you're torturing us with all those goodies! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have to keep them watered daily as those little pots dry out fast! Mine are still OK from Walmart.


Great advice, Janie. Water is the thing plants need most.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We belong to a red wine club there, but we like whites too. They have a good Chardonnay, a nice Pinot Grigio, a Viognier (too sweet for me), and a White Barbera. We picked up 3 reds and 1 White Barbera. The area is noted most for Zinfandels. The White Barbera has received a great deal of notice at state level competitions, but I like the Pinot for summer parties. I buy it by the case as they have a special deal on it.
> 
> The best part of the wine club membership is that we get free tastings anytime and can take four people for that and the Friday lunch or Sunday meal at their sister winery. If I lived closer, I'd go there to eat twice a week (actually I 'd probably get tired of eating a salad/pasta lunch regularly, but the patio dining is lovely).


Our Island is getting a lot more recognition for local wines, there are now more than a dozen wineries within a half hour driving distance. The region has an annual Wine & Culinary festival in Sept. There are also quite a few cheese makers in the region.

We produce mainly whites although the red varieties are slowing growing. My favourite whites are Pinot Grigio and Ortega and local red is a Pinot Noir. My favourite reds are Cab Sauv, Shiraz and Beaujolais. One of the wineries also produces an award winning blackberry port which is very nice although I don't usually drink much fortified wine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, just think - since we will be helping a friend the calories from the pastries will NOT COUNT. This is true - I made it up and am sticking to it.


 :thumbup: :wink: sounds like good logic to me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am glad everyone of us is enjoying the blog. It is fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I got white snow today. Does that count?


yes and no. I like white but have seen enough of it.

No because what ever happens by you is going to come by me.

I really would like it to be green myself.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, Ladies and Gent, and KPG. Talk with you some more tomorrow. Tah... tah...... :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, Ladies and Gent, and KPG. Talk with you some more tomorrow. Tah... tah...... :-D


Nite nite and don't let the bed bugs bite. Yuck


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, Ladies and Gent, and KPG. Talk with you some more tomorrow. Tah... tah...... :-D


Tah. Tomorrow. Nighty. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm dreaming of a white Easter.

Just like the ones I never know.

may my shovels be handy

and may my legs stand up and not go out.

Song provide by I am dreaming of a White Christmas only difference it is April.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm dreaming of a white Easter.
> 
> Just like the ones I never know.
> 
> ...


nice song-- did you ever think your snow is why the eggs are brightly colored???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m stocking up on plenty of water to counteract all that salt this Sunday. Forget chocolate....I want the potato chip and garlic rye chip Easter bunny to visit here on Sunday


The Bunny is getting ready for your chip delivery Wendy (watch out for a sodium overdose!)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are going to the beach after Easter service. Solo meet me at my house. Whoever wants to meet us here can go. From Ar to Florida. Got to be white sand. Get a lot of sun screen. I got the sweets and towels.


I'm in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are going to the beach after Easter service. Solo meet me at my house. Whoever wants to meet us here can go. From Ar to Florida. Got to be white sand. Get a lot of sun screen. I got the sweets and towels.


All Aboard the SS Bumpkins; maybe Solo will bring her kayak along


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> nice song-- did you ever think your snow is why the eggs are brightly colored???


No, karverr. It's because the Easter Snowman decorates them. Everyone knows that!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm in.


I'll be there unless the flights are called off due to snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Bunny is getting ready for your chip delivery Wendy (watch out for a sodium overdose!)


LOL Another good one. WCK


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm dreaming of a white Easter.
> 
> Just like the ones I never know.
> 
> ...


Here's the second verse for you Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the second verse for you Yarnie


Where do you come up with these pixies. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, karverr. It's because the Easter Snowman decorates them. Everyone knows that!


Oh good one You are good. You people are in rare form tonight.

I have to stop laughing as my sides hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite all

Last one out turn off the lights and shut the door.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Were you in one of the wineries in Napa Valley? N.Pelosi owns a winery in Napa.


No, it is in the Shenandoah Valley near Placerville, which is close to Sacramento.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am glad everyone of us is enjoying the blog. It is fun.


I thought it was interesting to hear what KPG is doing now. So glad we can talk there.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

karverr said:


> Please can you tell me what has happened? KPG has always been the lefties target ,no matter the topic. I agree ,admin should boot all the nasty talking ,opinionated, self proclaimed experts on everything ladies off here.I did notice since janet cooke got booted the obamacare topic shriveled and not been added to for several days, like they are afraid to get on here and get booted.


I had seen that some people had suspended on unddr their name, didnt know it meant they were unable to post anymore. huh.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


My eyes :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the second verse for you Yarnie


Oh perfect! You changed your cat pic.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

All smiles after Taxday, they only have 365 more days to be wasteful, printing and borrowing until payday rolls around again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Too much teeth!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My eyes :-o


Sorry I did that to you CB. Here is a deserved selfie of real men. Not weiners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry I did that to you CB. Here is a deserved selfie of real men. Not weiners.


Yes those are the hero's that deserve our praise. Thank you for serving our country real men! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/PatriotPost/photos/a.82108390913.80726.51560645913/10152190644355914/?type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry I did that to you CB. Here is a deserved selfie of real men. Not weiners.


right on Gali, the prom kings have nothing to brag about. But these men are more men then those two will ever be.

Real men last picture

whiners first picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC, just want to let you know

I am a wine con d sue her too.

I buy the good stuff for cooking

I perfree the box wine myself.

Easy pleesie.

Open frig door and push a button and out it comes. 

Friends and family are not to thrilled but what can I say.

Have to keep the cost down some way?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/PatriotPost/photos/a.82108390913.80726.51560645913/10152190644355914/?type=1&theater


yup says it all. Now cows allowed. watch out for those Turtles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought it was interesting to hear what KPG is doing now. So glad we can talk there.


Isn't it so nice we can all be together and enjoy .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought it was interesting to hear what KPG is doing now. So glad we can talk there.


Have to admire KPG's amazing creative talents! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh perfect! You changed your cat pic.


Thought it was time to give Earl his time in the limelight


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it so nice we can all be together and enjoy .


Don't anyone give it away where we meet. They would ruin it. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KC, just want to let you know
> 
> I am a wine con d sue her too.
> 
> ...


 :lol: love the "wine con d sue her" - do you mind if I borrow it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: love the "wine con d sue her" - do you mind if I borrow it?


no not at all if free would you like some box wine/ I usually by it by the case. It ages really nice.

Thinking will bring some along for the trip down south CB has organ eyes for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonder how Bonnie is making it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonder how Bonnie is making it?


I bet she is having a wonderful time and really worn out to. She loves to be with family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what did you Dad find out at the dr. yesterday?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonder how Bonnie is making it?


I think she's having a wonderful time with the 5 grands. Good thing she stocked up on chocolate eggs to give herself an energy boost. I'll have to remember to tell her that I read another of the Mitford books on the Edmonton trip.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm dreaming of a white Easter.
> 
> Just like the ones I never know.
> 
> ...


... and dreaming of white Thanksviging, and Mother's Day one year, also! Had those happen around here too. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what did you Dad find out at the dr. yesterday?


The appointment is today so I'll find out tonight and let you know. Thanks for asking about him


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The appointment is today so I'll find out tonight and let you know. Thanks for asking about him


Ok . Hope he gets a good report.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> All Aboard the SS Bumpkins; maybe Solo will bring her kayak along


Got my floaties and am ready to go with you guys!  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No, it is in the Shenandoah Valley near Placerville, which is close to Sacramento.


Oh, 1849 gold mining country. Beautiful area of CA. Enjoy yourself, KC. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry I did that to you CB. Here is a deserved selfie of real men. Not weiners.


God Bless them!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it so nice we can all be together and enjoy .


I thought KPG's idea for a new business was interesting. She already has an Etsy business along that line. A brick and mortar location will probably be profitable. KPG is an example for those who want the government to do everything for them. They should take note and see what one individual can do if they have gumption and drive. Working for your income is so much more satisfying than being a drain on the economy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it so nice we can all be together and enjoy .


Yes Yarnie, thanks for all you have done. I'll learn to post pictures over there soon. KPG has alot of great project lined up. Wish I had more time  It's noon and time for a little lunch my friends, I am cleaning the garage, getting flower pots out and filling them with fresh potting soil, trimming rose bush and fertilizing. The Farrier is coming this afternoon, so the horses and donkey will be getting their spring pedicure...I need one too, but Jesse the Farrier is way to rough :-D Talk later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . Hope he gets a good report.


I do too. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh, 1849 gold mining country. Beautiful area of CA. Enjoy yourself, KC. :thumbup:


It is a beautiful area with rolling hills, horse farms, orchards, and wine grapevines starting to leaf out. It was a tranquil drive.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have to admire KPG's amazing creative talents! :thumbup:


She's the best! Hi KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Yarnie, thanks for all you have done. I'll learn to post pictures over there soon. KPG has alot of great project lined up. Wish I had more time  It's noon and time for a little lunch my friends, I am cleaning the garage, getting flower pots out and filling them with fresh potting soil, trimming rose bush and fertilizing. The Farrier is coming this afternoon, so the horses and donkey will be getting their spring pedicure...I need one too, but Jesse the Farrier is way to rough :-D Talk later


Oh my Could do toe nails could use it.

To bad you are not busy today. I mean you could find something to do.

It is great to have KPG back with us too. It is nice that we all can get together over there too isn't it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she's having a wonderful time with the 5 grands. Good thing she stocked up on chocolate eggs to give herself an energy boost. I'll have to remember to tell her that I read another of the Mitford books on the Edmonton trip.


I just came across a 'Mitford' book and set it aside to read later. How are those books?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is a beautiful area with rolling hills, horse farms, orchards, and wine grapevines starting to leaf out. It was a tranquil drive.


stop it now you do know we in snow country have not seen warm sunny days since oh I can't remember when.

Really glad you are having such a lovely time. Keep the pictures coming.

Thumper,Jokim, Joey and I do appreciate seeing what the spring really looks like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey all did you see KPG's new Picture of the vest she has done. But they sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought KPG's idea for a new business was interesting. She already has an Etsy business along that line. A brick and mortar location will probably be profitable. KPG is an example for those who want the government to do everything for them. They should take note and see what one individual can do if they have gumption and drive. Working for your income is so much more satisfying than being a drain on the economy.


Excellent comment, KC! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is a beautiful area with rolling hills, horse farms, orchards, and wine grapevines starting to leaf out. It was a tranquil drive.


By any chance, did you travel down State Route #49? It is the most curvy and 'turn-full', not to mention, dangerous, road I've driven on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> stop it now you do know we in snow country have not seen warm sunny days since oh I can't remember when.
> 
> Really glad you are having such a lovely time. Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Thumper,Jokim, Joey and I do appreciate seeing what the spring really looks like.


Yes, we do appreciate seeing spring in a diff. part of the country. I can only dream about it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey all did you see KPG's new Picture of the vest she has done. But they sell like hot cakes.


That girl's got talent! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Subject: Fw: Saul David Alinsky-HILLARY & OBAMA's MAN

If anyone can read this and still say everything is just fine 
Recall that Hillary did her college thesis on his writings and Obama writes about him in his books. 

Saul Alinsky died about 43 years ago, but his writings influenced those in political control of our nation today....... 

Saul David Alinsky, a writer, was an American community organizer and writer. He is generally considered to be the founder of the modern community organizing movement. He is most noted for his book Rules for Radicals. 

Died: June 12, 1972, Carmel-by-the-Sea, CA 

Education: University of Chicago 

Spouse: Irene Alinsky 

Books: Rules for Radicals, Reveille for Radicals 

Anyone out there think that this stuff isn't happening today in the U.S.? 
All eight rules are currently in play 
How to create a social state by Saul Alinsky: 

There are eight levels of control that must be obtained before you are able to create a social state. The first is the most important. 

1) Healthcare Control healthcare and you control the people 

2) Poverty  Increase the Poverty level as high as possible, poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them to live. 

3) Debt  Increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty. 

4) Gun Control Remove the ability to defend themselves from the Government. That way you are able to create a police state. 

5) Welfare  Take control of every aspect of their lives (Food, Housing, and Income) 

6) Education  Take control of what people read and listen to  take control of what children learn in school. 

7) Religion  Remove the belief in the God from the Government and schools 

8) Class Warfare  Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. This will cause more discontent and it will be easier to take (Tax) the wealthy with the support of the poor. 

Does any of this sound like what is happening to the United States ? 

Alinsky merely simplified Vladimir Lenin's original scheme for world conquest by communism, under Russian rule. Stalin described his converts as "Useful Idiots." The Useful Idiots have destroyed every nation in which they have seized power and control. It is presently happening at an alarming rate in the U.S. 

"It is difficult to free fools from the chains they revere."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> Solo, I only drink diet dr peppers so that any calories I eat is cancelled out by the diet drink. that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> All Aboard the SS Bumpkins; maybe Solo will bring her kayak along


It's always in the camper waiting to be on the water. White sandy beaches and a kayak certainly go together. Count me in, then again bribes are never necessary - only appreciated.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KC, just want to let you know
> 
> I am a wine con d sue her too.
> 
> ...


Hope this works Yarnie. This is for you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> right on Gali, the prom kings have nothing to brag about. But these men are more men then those two will ever be.
> 
> Real men last picture
> 
> whiners first picture.


This one is much better!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my Could do toe nails could use it.
> 
> To bad you are not busy today. I mean you could find something to do.
> 
> It is great to have KPG back with us too. It is nice that we all can get together over there too isn't it.


The best part of our new Blog is no uglies over there as bet they are jealous. So good to hear from KPG--love you lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: love the "wine con d sue her" - do you mind if I borrow it?


Yes, it is OK as she has a "new" dictionary with lots of new words. I cannot wait to buy it but our bookstore said they leave from the box as soon as they arrive! She is making loads of money!

Hi KPG!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Karverr, watch out for those diet drinks as they are so bad for the body. Be careful! I haven't drank a soda in years!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Karverr, watch out for those diet drinks as they are so bad for the body. Be careful! I haven't drank a soda in years!


Janeway, tell him. That is right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's always in the camper waiting to be on the water. White sandy beaches and a kayak certainly go together. Count me in, then again bribes are never necessary - only appreciated.


that sounds about right do you except candy or chips seem we will have a lot of them soon. Oh and to the ones who have not given up anything for lent. food shopping is a must. If those who stop eating for lent. There will be a run on chocolate and chips and shelf's will be bare so get it now before the big day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hope this works Yarnie. This is for you.


Oh that is good, but you should try the wine in the boxes it is a classic nicely aged at least for a week.  :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I will agree with you, as most are empty calories, and I have read somewhere that the diet drinks are worse. I will stick with my black coffee. All the caffeine I need and no calories.
> In the summer, Constant Comment Ice tea, brewed cold in a jar in the refrigerator.


Have you ever tried spearmint ice tea. I make it all the time. Get dried spearmint leaves at Amish store.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This one is much better!


Oh Jayne you are a riot love it.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Karverr, watch out for those diet drinks as they are so bad for the body. Be careful! I haven't drank a soda in years!


I know, I got the DR.'S at the va on my case along with my wife about my one little bag of cookies I have at domino's every morning. the other day I found my tomato plants all wilted and drooping so I watered every thing, the peppers looked fine. Today after Dr' visit we bought 8 more beefsteak and 4 roma plants. got home went to get peppers in greenhouse, guess what all the tomato plants looked real good so ended up planting 16 beefsteaks and 8 roma plants, I hope everybody likes tomatoes. I'm tired. Still have to plant the 8 bell peppers, 4 halipino, 4 banana peppers. may wait till tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know, I got the DR.'S at the va on my case along with my wife about my one little bag of cookies I have at domino's every morning. the other day I found my tomato plants all wilted and drooping so I watered every thing, the peppers looked fine. Today after Dr' visit we bought 8 more beefsteak and 4 roma plants. got home went to get peppers in greenhouse, guess what all the tomato plants looked real good so ended up planting 16 beefsteaks and 8 roma plants, I hope everybody likes tomatoes. I'm tired. Still have to plant the 8 bell peppers, 4 halipino, 4 banana peppers. may wait till tomorrow.


Oh my gosh Karverr, no wonder your tired. But there is always a little garden stand in front of house you could do and sell extra. That is if you have any.

It's hard to give up something you like. My cousin had an ulcer, but loved Chili. His saying was at least I will die happy eating what I like.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> I will agree with you, as most are empty calories, and I have read somewhere that the diet drinks are worse. I will stick with my black coffee. All the caffeine I need and no calories.
> In the summer, Constant Comment Ice tea, brewed cold in a jar in the refrigerator.


"A little bit of knowledge is dangerous".... not that I'm using that as a QUOTE or anything like that.

Ummm, she said "watch out for the _*DIET*_ drinks" ... meaning they don't typically have many or calories... empty or otherwise.

So how is it possible that drinks with little to no calories are "worse" than sugared drinks in terms of "empty calories"?

I suppose, if you believe that artificial sweeteners are worse... ...

But, I dunno.... diabetes leads to cancer every bit as much as any artificial sweetener might... at least the latter doesn't help make you fat to boot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good thing about living in the Bible belt schools are out for Good Friday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know, I got the DR.'S at the va on my case along with my wife about my one little bag of cookies I have at domino's every morning. the other day I found my tomato plants all wilted and drooping so I watered every thing, the peppers looked fine. Today after Dr' visit we bought 8 more beefsteak and 4 roma plants. got home went to get peppers in greenhouse, guess what all the tomato plants looked real good so ended up planting 16 beefsteaks and 8 roma plants, I hope everybody likes tomatoes. I'm tired. Still have to plant the 8 bell peppers, 4 halipino, 4 banana peppers. may wait till tomorrow.


Sounds like a good garden for you. I am tired too. Just got some raking and picking up done today. Maybe our yard will be dry enough to mow this weekend if it doesn't rain tomorrow. Weeds are knee high. Driving me nuts.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good thing about living in the Bible belt schools are out for Good Friday.


Isn't that like pouring more ignorance on a stupidity wound?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> I know, I got the DR.'S at the va on my case along with my wife about my one little bag of cookies I have at domino's every morning. the other day I found my tomato plants all wilted and drooping so I watered every thing, the peppers looked fine. Today after Dr' visit we bought 8 more beefsteak and 4 roma plants. got home went to get peppers in greenhouse, guess what all the tomato plants looked real good so ended up planting 16 beefsteaks and 8 roma plants, I hope everybody likes tomatoes. I'm tired. Still have to plant the 8 bell peppers, 4 halipino, 4 banana peppers. may wait till tomorrow.


Karverr - I can give you all kinds of recipes for using those tomatoes when they come in. Do you can or freeze?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia. 
WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh Karverr, no wonder your tired. But there is always a little garden stand in front of house you could do and sell extra. That is if you have any.
> 
> It's hard to give up something you like. My cousin had an ulcer, but loved Chili. His saying was at least I will die happy eating what I like.


Yarnie you won't believe my luck. yesterday the va got me an electric cart .he put the lift on the car and left, then I rode it up the drive to get the mail and the seat broke off. like to have took a tumble off the back of it but caught myself.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a good garden for you. I am tired too. Just got some raking and picking up done today. Maybe our yard will be dry enough to mow this weekend if it doesn't rain tomorrow. Weeds are knee high. Driving me nuts.


 I mowed my 2 weeks ago but you can't tell. 
i have to do it again, just waiting till I got the garden finished.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia.
> WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


CB, we will surely put them on our prayer list,the Lord says he hears the prayers of his children.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Karverr - I can give you all kinds of recipes for using those tomatoes when they come in. Do you can or freeze?


My DW freezes them to make sauce out of, that is whats left that I don't eat.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> My DW freezes them to make sauce out of, that is whats left that I don't eat.


I can more than freezing. My freezer is full of meat and my ref/ freezer is full of frozen vegetables and fruits most of the year. So , I can whole tomatoes, tomato sauce, ketchup, green beans, okra, beets, pickled vegetables, pears, peaches and grape juice. We raise peas, but we just make pea salad and cook them for dinner. Peas never last long and are work to clean.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> CB, we will surely put them on our prayer list,the Lord says he hears the prayers of his children.


Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie you won't believe my luck. yesterday the va got me an electric cart .he put the lift on the car and left, then I rode it up the drive to get the mail and the seat broke off. like to have took a tumble off the back of it but caught myself.


Oh my gosh Karverr, I am glad you didn't fall off it. That would have cause you more trouble. Plus your wife would have to do the garden by herself. You stop doing the wheelies on the drive way and that won't happen. :wink:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I told ya'll about DW cooking okra in the oven and just like fring them ,well here is the recipe.

Oven Fried Okra
preheat oven to 425
spray cookie sheet with cooking spray
put one layer of frozen breaded okra on pan
sprinkle a little cajun seasoning or seasoning salt on okra
spray the okra with cooking spray
cover with aluminum foil and bake for 20 min.
uncover and stir okra and spray again 
put back in oven uncovered and bake 20 min. or until okra is a little brown.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DH brought Molly home today from her spay surgery. She looks good & acts as if she feels well. No kittens for us. One cat is enough!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told ya'll about DW cooking okra in the oven and just like fring them ,well here is the recipe.
> 
> Oven Fried Okra
> preheat oven to 425
> ...


I will have to try this. Tell your DW thank you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told ya'll about DW cooking okra in the oven and just like fring them ,well here is the recipe.
> 
> Oven Fried Okra
> preheat oven to 425
> ...


Thanks as I'll try this recipe. I make pepper poppers, but fry them so if anyone has a baked recipe please either blog it or email.

I cut hot peppers in half, cut membrane & take out seeds then cut a cheese stick in half put it into pepper then dip whole thing into cornbread mix & fry until brown. Drain on rack & enjoy with catsup!

These are great, but they are fried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks.


me too lady she is having a time of it so sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told ya'll about DW cooking okra in the oven and just like fring them ,well here is the recipe.
> 
> Oven Fried Okra
> preheat oven to 425
> ...


Thanks Karverr never have had okra, will have to give it a try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> DH brought Molly home today from her spay surgery. She looks good & acts as if she feels well. No kittens for us. One cat is enough!


Oh glad Molly is doing good. She loves you thats enough.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ... and dreaming of white Thanksviging, and Mother's Day one year, also! Had those happen around here too. ;-) :thumbup:


 :roll: :lol: Often had those in the past - and our Thanksgiving is the 2nd week of Oct. And in 1991 we had about 8 inches of heavy wet snow in AUGUST! (the weekend we moved)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: :lol: Often had those in the past - and our Thanksgiving is the 2nd week of Oct. And in 1991 we had about 8 inches of heavy wet snow in AUGUST! (the weekend we moved)


Lady hello CB and I are wondering how it turn out for your Dad today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought KPG's idea for a new business was interesting. She already has an Etsy business along that line. A brick and mortar location will probably be profitable. KPG is an example for those who want the government to do everything for them. They should take note and see what one individual can do if they have gumption and drive. Working for your income is so much more satisfying than being a drain on the economy.


KPG is a smart lady and does her market research; I think she will do very well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lady hello CB and I are wondering how it turn out for your Dad today?


Hi Yarnie & CB - there wasn't a lot of new info today - the urologist did another test and found some scar tissue and will have an ultra sound scheduled (don't have date yet). But he didn't give any information about the infection or possible future problems. It's very frustrating for him and the rest of us to be told to keep waiting. Dad's family doc should have test results late next week. But I'm grateful that the infection seems to have cleared up and Dad is generally feeling better. He moves a lot more slowly and gets tired easily and feels cold most of the time even when the heat is cranked up on high. Thanks for asking.

How's your Dad Yarnie? and your sister CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes Yarnie, thanks for all you have done. I'll learn to post pictures over there soon. KPG has alot of great project lined up. Wish I had more time  It's noon and time for a little lunch my friends, I am cleaning the garage, getting flower pots out and filling them with fresh potting soil, trimming rose bush and fertilizing. The Farrier is coming this afternoon, so the horses and donkey will be getting their spring pedicure...I need one too, but Jesse the Farrier is way to rough :-D Talk later


Busy day for you Gali; hope you had a good lunch and the horses and donkey enjoyed their pedicure!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I just came across a 'Mitford' book and set it aside to read later. How are those books?


I've read 2 of the series and enjoyed them both, the stories are character driven and the author brings them to life very well. Bonnie and I think Yarnie too recommended them. I found 3 others in the series at a used book store so will read book 1 next. Even though I'm reading out of order it was still very easy to follow.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Isn't that like pouring more ignorance on a stupidity wound?


Like your experience with the DemocraticForums site?

Or was that a case of licking a stupidity wound?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Did you see the child's kitchen she designed? As soon as it is copyrighted she will market the pattern. I can just see my grands having fun with it.


I did - the detail was amazing! I wouldn't mind joining your grands in there Joey, it would be fun for me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie & CB - there wasn't a lot of new info today - the urologist did another test and found some scar tissue and will have an ultra sound scheduled (don't have date yet). But he didn't give any information about the infection or possible future problems. It's very frustrating for him and the rest of us to be told to keep waiting. Dad's family doc should have test results late next week. But I'm grateful that the infection seems to have cleared up and Dad is generally feeling better. He moves a lot more slowly and gets tired easily and feels cold most of the time even when the heat is cranked up on high. Thanks for asking.
> 
> How's your Dad Yarnie? and your sister CB?


Maybe when he get his reports back he can relax . When the weather warms up too he will finally get warm. Is he on blood thinners. Sometimes that makes you cold. My daddy was on them and would wear thermal in the summer .
Sister came over yesterday to have me trim her bandage. The scare looked great. You could barely see it. She goes back next Tuesday to her dr. I am sure she will get a good report.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you see the child's kitchen she designed? As soon as it is copyrighted she will market the pattern. I can just see my grands having fun with it.


Joeys are you totally thru with work ? Isn't you sale coming up this weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Subject: Fw: Saul David Alinsky-HILLARY & OBAMA's MAN
> 
> If anyone can read this and still say everything is just fine
> Recall that Hillary did her college thesis on his writings and Obama writes about him in his books.
> ...


It's so hard to understand why so many people look to "big government" to become responsible for their day to day lives rather than themselves, their families and their communities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are right! She is beautiful! I would say she has worked for everything she has. She has wrinkles of knowledge. I would love to listen to her stories of her life. Both the good and the bad. I bet there were more good.
> 
> Now that tax season is done, both KPG and I can get back to creating. KPG is so much more talented than I.


What are you going to do next Joey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I will agree with you, as most are empty calories, and I have read somewhere that the diet drinks are worse. I will stick with my black coffee. All the caffeine I need and no calories.
> In the summer, Constant Comment Ice tea, brewed cold in a jar in the refrigerator.


In the summer I put a big glass of black coffee in the freezer until it just turns slushy - love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever tried spearmint ice tea. I make it all the time. Get dried spearmint leaves at Amish store.


Do you add the spearmint to black tea Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I know, I got the DR.'S at the va on my case along with my wife about my one little bag of cookies I have at domino's every morning. the other day I found my tomato plants all wilted and drooping so I watered every thing, the peppers looked fine. Today after Dr' visit we bought 8 more beefsteak and 4 roma plants. got home went to get peppers in greenhouse, guess what all the tomato plants looked real good so ended up planting 16 beefsteaks and 8 roma plants, I hope everybody likes tomatoes. I'm tired. Still have to plant the 8 bell peppers, 4 halipino, 4 banana peppers. may wait till tomorrow.


That was a productive day for you, you'll have a bumper crop of tomatoes with so many plants. Love fresh tomatoes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good thing about living in the Bible belt schools are out for Good Friday.


Good Friday is a stat holiday - some stores are open but schools, government offices & services, banks, and most other businesses are closed. Easter Monday is also a holiday for government and public services and some businesses.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia.
> WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


Prayers for them both CB. The cancer and reconstruction are difficult enough to deal with and then so much more worry with infection setting in. I'm sure your support gives her comfort.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> DH brought Molly home today from her spay surgery. She looks good & acts as if she feels well. No kittens for us. One cat is enough!


Glad she's doing well Jane; bet she's happy to be back home!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe when he get his reports back he can relax . When the weather warms up too he will finally get warm. Is he on blood thinners. Sometimes that makes you cold. My daddy was on them and would wear thermal in the summer .
> Sister came over yesterday to have me trim her bandage. The scare looked great. You could barely see it. She goes back next Tuesday to her dr. I am sure she will get a good report.


That's good to hear. When is she moving?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia.
> WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


I will pray for her CB.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a productive day for you, you'll have a bumper crop of tomatoes with so many plants. Love fresh tomatoes.


A friend of mine told me to use empty soda 2 liter bottles upright filled with water around your tomato plants if the weather turns cold after you set them into the ground. When no longer needed, simply remove the bottles.

My problem is I don't drink soda so don't have any bottles.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sending prayers for those family members or friends who are needing prayers. Must get busy around the house & finish getting DH ready for the trip with the kids to Anaheim on Tuesday.

KPG sure has lots of items to look at for Easter & Spring. Happy crafting.

Has anyone seen what the Obo Gov is doing to Bundy? Here is one picture.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The news said Gov. Bully's showed up fully armed to start their fight. Bundy & other Indians did not have any weapons to defend themselves.

Things did not have to get out of hand such as shooting innocent animals as there is talk of those officers being brought to trial for animal cruelty!

Clinton allowed 22,000 acres to be developed where those same turtles lived! This barely made the news, but now Obo's Bully's are out for blood!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Like your experience with the DemocraticForums site?
> 
> Or was that a case of licking a stupidity wound?


please don't answer her on this topic ,she will slowly fade away.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: :lol: Often had those in the past - and our Thanksgiving is the 2nd week of Oct. And in 1991 we had about 8 inches of heavy wet snow in AUGUST! (the weekend we moved)


WCK I remember having to wear a heavy coat the first day of school after labor day, and that was in Louisiana.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sending prayers for those family members or friends who are needing prayers. Must get busy around the house & finish getting DH ready for the trip with the kids to Anaheim on Tuesday.
> 
> KPG sure has lots of items to look at for Easter & Spring. Happy crafting.
> 
> Has anyone seen what the Obo Gov is doing to Bundy? Here is one picture.


I don't believe in any type of animal cruelty, these photos make me sick. they should prosecute the shooter and whoever ordered it done to the fullest extent of the law. We animal lovers should demand it, where is PETA? they are good at picketing the hunters who help control the wildlife,I guess domestic cattle don't count.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> DH brought Molly home today from her spay surgery. She looks good & acts as if she feels well. No kittens for us. One cat is enough!


double post


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> DH brought Molly home today from her spay surgery. She looks good & acts as if she feels well. No kittens for us. One cat is enough!


I remember when Zoe had her procedure, if she had 6 puppies I would have 
7 puppies ,I couldn't let any leave. that's why DW said no puppies.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This one is much better!


I love the one of Biden, look at the faces and eyes of the ones seated behind, one picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning Friends, 
Thumper, I located and copied the chocolate cake recipe you were so kind to post. It sounds so good. I have never heard of adding an egg yolk to buttercream icing. Can't wait to try it. Thank you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Lads and Lassies! Mornin to you too, KPG!

I'm going to make that easy-peasy Angel Food/Pineapple cake for the first time today. Has anyone tried it?

Wishing you all blessings on this Holy Friday,
But even better...Sunday is coming!

&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Karveer, I hope you know I was kidding about the wheels the VA gave you. I can go over board with it. But really mean no harm. 
I do hope you can get it fix. Not good to know you may fall off of it.

How is your wife doing?

Puppies understand that, once you see them it is hard to let them go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Lads and Lassies! Mornin to you too, KPG!
> 
> I'm going to make that easy-peasy Angel Food/Pineapple cake for the first time today. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...


Morning Lady, Blessings back to you on this day.

Want the recipe for Angel Food/Pineapple Cake. Yes Resurrection Day/Easter.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Lads and Lassies! Mornin to you too, KPG!
> 
> I'm going to make that easy-peasy Angel Food/Pineapple cake for the first time today. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...


Good Morning Mrs. G, No I haven't tried that recipe, When my chickens were young and I had an over-abundance of eggs, I would make angel food cakes and freeze them. One of my favorite things to do with an AF cake is freeze about eight Heath Bars, take them from the freezer and beat them into small pieces, mix them with a tub of Cool Whip, frost the cake. Delish, refreshing, crunchy and melt in your mouth goodness.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> PETA says we need to go vegan.


I want to know why PETA doesn't not feel the need to go after Cow Factories in this state. They seem to be in the pick and choose business.

You do know what PETA Stands for: people eating tasty animals.

sorry could not resist.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Not if you depend on government.

Love the picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you add the spearmint to black tea Yarnie?


Never thought of that WCK. Will have to try it. Does sound good though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good Friday is a stat holiday - some stores are open but schools, government offices & services, banks, and most other businesses are closed. Easter Monday is also a holiday for government and public services and some businesses.


That is good news. Why Monday after?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good to hear. When is she moving?


Sometime in the future. :lol: Seems like something always comes up but it will be sometime in the next month. Moving people are on hold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie & CB - there wasn't a lot of new info today - the urologist did another test and found some scar tissue and will have an ultra sound scheduled (don't have date yet). But he didn't give any information about the infection or possible future problems. It's very frustrating for him and the rest of us to be told to keep waiting. Dad's family doc should have test results late next week. But I'm grateful that the infection seems to have cleared up and Dad is generally feeling better. He moves a lot more slowly and gets tired easily and feels cold most of the time even when the heat is cranked up on high. Thanks for asking.
> 
> How's your Dad Yarnie? and your sister CB?


Dad is doing o.k. starting to slow down more, and memory problems have started, hearing worst. But for a man of 95 he is doing amazing to me. Say's he want to live to 100. He may just do that if his kidneys hold out he is in the 4th stage of kidney failure, the last stage is death. 
Just amazes me how good he is and am happy for this time to share our lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK understand in away about your Dad, it is hard to see them in pain and getting older. Dad's are the ones who loved us and cared for us. Our dad's were the ones we depend on. Now they need us and depend on us. It's hard no matter what,isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB praying for that poor lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1427608020828390&set=a.1381630768759449.1073741825.100007376168775&type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning CB. Up bright and early.

I am up not to bright and to early.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey glad you work has slowed down now. 

Your summer sounds as busy as your job. Do you ever take time off?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Lads and Lassies! Mornin to you too, KPG!
> 
> I'm going to make that easy-peasy Angel Food/Pineapple cake for the first time today. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...


Mornin Gerslay! Mornin KPG! You both are wonderful ladies!

I put a roast in the oven & made deviled eggs for dinner. Will make salad when we eat.

Wishing everyone a Blessed Easter & prayers for those who have health issues. Hugs, Janie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone been over to the Blog site?

KPG is so funny . She put a picture up of a lighting Rod. You know those ones they use to have on Barns.

Laugh so hard my sides ache.

Remember her sparks from the light. 

She won't have that problem well maybe if she holds on to the lighten Rod.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Mornin Gerslay! Mornin KPG! You both are wonderful ladies!
> 
> I put a roast in the oven & made deviled eggs for dinner. Will make salad when we eat.
> 
> Wishing everyone a Blessed Easter & prayers for those who have health issues. Hugs, Janie


Morning Sun Shine how are you today?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Lady, Blessings back to you on this day.
> 
> Want the recipe for Angel Food/Pineapple Cake. Yes Resurrection Day/Easter.


Here's a video version:
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pineapple-angel-food-cake-i/

Here's the version posted on KP by SL:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-123185-1.html

Add the pineapple to the dry cake mix and bake - VOILA!

I've tried some of these before to not the best results, but I'm hoping this one works!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Except for the two weeks the grands will be here, I will only be busy 2 days a week. so plenty of time for rest, knitting, etc.
> 
> Yarnie -- will you be spending Easter with your Dad? My son is due back on Easter so will need to get him. I'm sure he did not even think about Easter when he booked his flight.


No going to food feast at sons. Oh but am so glad he is coming home. How did his visit go with the girl over there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152301902099906&set=vb.526019905&type=2&theater So true.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Has anyone been over to the Blog site?
> 
> KPG is so funny . She put a picture up of a lighting Rod. You know those ones they use to have on Barns.
> 
> ...


And then she can take another picture of her hair standing on end!
LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> And then she can take another picture of her hair standing on end!
> LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Mrs. G, No I haven't tried that recipe, When my chickens were young and I had an over-abundance of eggs, I would make angel food cakes and freeze them. One of my favorite things to do with an AF cake is freeze about eight Heath Bars, take them from the freezer and beat them into small pieces, mix them with a tub of Cool Whip, frost the cake. Delish, refreshing, crunchy and melt in your mouth goodness.


Ahhh...Heath Bars! They used to be one of my favorites. 
I had about a hundred favorites...if it had sugar in it, it made the list!

:-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you all get a chance Go to the amazing baby humming bird rescue.

it is something what this young man did to save that little bird.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152301902099906&set=vb.526019905&type=2&theater So true.


Thanks, CB, I think that's the best scene in the movie (God is Not Dead):

"Sometimes the devil allows people to live a life free of trouble because he doesn't want them turning to God..."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to KPG for putting Earl (my avatar) in a brighter light :thumbup: Now it's so much easier to see how handsome he is. Thanks KPG!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Not much for a few weeks, other than housework. May is my month to have the coffee fellowship at Church. Then when school is out, spending time with my Grands. I'll have 2 the first week of June and the three boys the last week of June. Then there will be 3 weeks of summer camp that I will be taking the boys there and back. Maybe a week of fishing. Then summer is half gone. I'll think about the rest later. Maybe I will need the rest.


Nice for you to have dedicated time with the grands and maybe some time to relax with your crafts and a good book. Do you go up to your cabin to fish?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> WCK I remember having to wear a heavy coat the first day of school after labor day, and that was in Louisiana.


Another reminder that odd weather patterns and climate change cycles have been around forever. How cold does it get in an average winter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news. Why Monday after?


Easter Monday is a holiday in a lot of European countries and in UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. It was a continuation of the celebration of Easter but I don't think it has a lot of religious significance anymore. All federal govt and agency employees have the day off so many of the provinces did as well. Most of the larger retail stores and businesses are open though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Dad is doing o.k. starting to slow down more, and memory problems have started, hearing worst. But for a man of 95 he is doing amazing to me. Say's he want to live to 100. He may just do that if his kidneys hold out he is in the 4th stage of kidney failure, the last stage is death.
> Just amazes me how good he is and am happy for this time to share our lives.


I hope he stays well enough to celebrate that 100 birthday with you Yarnie.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Another reminder that odd weather patterns and climate change cycles have been around forever. How cold does it get in an average winter?


It use to snow, but now it may get down in the teens for s few days . I think the average down here is about 30 to 32.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK understand in away about your Dad, it is hard to see them in pain and getting older. Dad's are the ones who loved us and cared for us. Our dad's were the ones we depend on. Now they need us and depend on us. It's hard no matter what,isn't it.


I know you understand too Yarnie, and it's even harder when we're further away and can't see them as often as we want. But I talk to both parents about 4 times a week. He's busy watching the hockey playoffs now even though his home team didn't make it to the finals. And in July he'll be busiy watching FIFA world soccer series.

Are you able to skype with your Dad again? I think it's wonderful that he was willing to learn to use the computer - neither of my parents wanted anything to do with it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Has anyone been over to the Blog site?
> 
> KPG is so funny . She put a picture up of a lighting Rod. You know those ones they use to have on Barns.
> 
> ...


When I saw that I had to post my fav pic with the spark from the plug in -- KPG and her amazing electrifying powers! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good thing about living in the Bible belt schools are out for Good Friday.


In WNY public and Cath. schools have been out all this week, Holy Week. Probably due to Passover also falling during the same week, and a high Cath. Christian population.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Karverr, watch out for those diet drinks as they are so bad for the body. Be careful! I haven't drank a soda in years!


No liking plain water, I cut my diet drinks with water 50/50. Quenches my thirst and not so sweet.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer, I hope you know I was kidding about the wheels the VA gave you. I can go over board with it. But really mean no harm.
> I do hope you can get it fix. Not good to know you may fall off of it.
> 
> How is your wife doing?
> ...


I want to know who ratted on me?? I will not admit to popping wheelies in the drive. Actually the drive is so rough it not too hard to do it. They brought me a new and better seat this morning, haven't tried it yet. Got out in garden and planted the last 4 roma tomatoes and the 8 bell peppers, need to make up some more rows for the other stuff.
there ain't nothing better than the smell of puppies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia.
> WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


CB, your DD's friend is almost like your own daughter. I have a friend whose daughter I've known and sometimes taken care of, since she was born. She calls me auntie and I love it. I will pray for your DD's friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152301902099906&set=vb.526019905&type=2&theater So true.


Thanks CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> If you all get a chance Go to the amazing baby humming bird rescue.
> 
> it is something what this young man did to save that little bird.


that was amazing - here is the link -

http://www.reshareworthy.com/rescued-baby-hummingbird-video/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that sounds about right do you except candy or chips seem we will have a lot of them soon. Oh and to the ones who have not given up anything for lent. food shopping is a must. If those who stop eating for lent. There will be a run on chocolate and chips and shelf's will be bare so get it now before the big day.


Candy, chips, cake, definitely ice cream. I will occasionally accept such edibles as meat, potatoes, other veggies and various salads, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a good garden for you. I am tired too. Just got some raking and picking up done today. Maybe our yard will be dry enough to mow this weekend if it doesn't rain tomorrow. Weeds are knee high. Driving me nuts.


How come you get all the rain? We are still over 5" down so far this year. They have issued another burn ban. Just about all last summer was under a burn ban and it looks like we will be headed that way this summer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe when he get his reports back he can relax . When the weather warms up too he will finally get warm. Is he on blood thinners. Sometimes that makes you cold. My daddy was on them and would wear thermal in the summer .
> Sister came over yesterday to have me trim her bandage. The scare looked great. You could barely see it. She goes back next Tuesday to her dr. I am sure she will get a good report.


That's good news about your sister CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can more than freezing. My freezer is full of meat and my ref/ freezer is full of frozen vegetables and fruits most of the year. So , I can whole tomatoes, tomato sauce, ketchup, green beans, okra, beets, pickled vegetables, pears, peaches and grape juice. We raise peas, but we just make pea salad and cook them for dinner. Peas never last long and are work to clean.


Do you make your own ketchup? Would you mind sharing the recipe? DH loves Heinz and I object to supporting the left. So... looking for other options. Thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie you won't believe my luck. yesterday the va got me an electric cart .he put the lift on the car and left, then I rode it up the drive to get the mail and the seat broke off. like to have took a tumble off the back of it but caught myself.


Hope you didn't get hurt when the seat broke off. What went wrong with the cart? Was the seat not properly installed? That's quite a mishap, Karverr.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's so hard to understand why so many people look to "big government" to become responsible for their day to day lives rather than themselves, their families and their communities.


WCK, it's all about control. The people want to be controlled from the moment they wake up to when they go to bed. They want everything either done for them or made so simple they can do it themselves without any thought. It's the easy way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> In the summer I put a big glass of black coffee in the freezer until it just turns slushy - love it.


I'm going to have to do this. I love ice coffee and coffee ice cream. This sounds like the best of both. Thanks WCK.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told ya'll about DW cooking okra in the oven and just like fring them ,well here is the recipe.
> 
> Oven Fried Okra
> preheat oven to 425
> ...


Thank you Karverr, and also thank you Karverr's DW. 
Made some gumbo a month ago and have some okra left, will try it. 
We have quite a collection of recipes from our FF KP friends. I've started a folder of them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> A friend of mine told me to use empty soda 2 liter bottles upright filled with water around your tomato plants if the weather turns cold after you set them into the ground. When no longer needed, simply remove the bottles.
> 
> My problem is I don't drink soda so don't have any bottles.


Janie, ask around at your church if anyone will give you their empty soda bottles. Could you use empty milk bottles instead?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: :lol: Often had those in the past - and our Thanksgiving is the 2nd week of Oct. And in 1991 we had about 8 inches of heavy wet snow in AUGUST! (the weekend we moved)


The one Mother's Day (1989) we had 7" of snow and we had an exchange student from Panama with us. She was literally shocked out of her mind. She kept asking us to move farther away from Canada. She thought Canada was the coldest country in the world. I don't know why, perhaps that's what she was told back in Panama. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> KPG is a smart lady and does her market research; I think she will do very well.


I agree, Kitty. She's a sharp lady, as sharp as they come. Got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie & CB - there wasn't a lot of new info today - the urologist did another test and found some scar tissue and will have an ultra sound scheduled (don't have date yet). But he didn't give any information about the infection or possible future problems. It's very frustrating for him and the rest of us to be told to keep waiting. Dad's family doc should have test results late next week. But I'm grateful that the infection seems to have cleared up and Dad is generally feeling better. He moves a lot more slowly and gets tired easily and feels cold most of the time even when the heat is cranked up on high. Thanks for asking.
> 
> How's your Dad Yarnie? and your sister CB?


When the elderly are laid up for any length of time they tend to lose muscle tone and strength. Their circulation suffers so they feel cold. When my MIL was laid up in the hosp. last year for 3 weeks she lost so much strength, that even following rehab, it took us over a year to get her to function at basic minimum. She will never be at the level she was before entering the hosp. She's always cold, possibly because she doesn't move her body much and the heart is weaker. Oh, getting old, is no fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you see the child's kitchen she designed? As soon as it is copyrighted she will market the pattern. I can just see my grands having fun with it.


My two youngest granddaughters love to play kitchen. Hm........


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's so hard to understand why so many people look to "big government" to become responsible for their day to day lives rather than themselves, their families and their communities.


The last line of that quote goes a long way to explaining an answer to your statement. 
Yes, it is hard to understand in light of such a failed ideology. Every where it's been tried it has failed, or is failing, or it needs capitalism to bail it out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend of mine told me to use empty soda 2 liter bottles upright filled with water around your tomato plants if the weather turns cold after you set them into the ground. When no longer needed, simply remove the bottles.
> 
> My problem is I don't drink soda so don't have any bottles.


You can use gallon milk jugs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> Thumper, I located and copied the chocolate cake recipe you were so kind to post. It sounds so good. I have never heard of adding an egg yolk to buttercream icing. Can't wait to try it. Thank you.


I'm baking my cakes tomorrow, and one them is Thumper's choc. cake. Yummm..........


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Lads and Lassies! Mornin to you too, KPG!
> 
> I'm going to make that easy-peasy Angel Food/Pineapple cake for the first time today. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...


Have the recipe for this pineapple angel food cake, but have yet to try it. I am making a pina colada cake, thumpy's choc. cake and a bunny cake for the grandkids. Also gluten free cream puffs for darling DIL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news. Why Monday after?


In Germany, the Monday after Easter is a holiday. In Poland, and in certain cities in the US w/high Polish populations, Monday after Easter is celebrated as Dyngus Day. Lots of eating, drinking, dancing, etc... similar to Mardi Gras, but after Easter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I miss you KPG


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have 4, count `em, 4 knitted afghan projects to finish by Christmas.... 2 of `em to finish by early December. Plus I have a friends family heiloomn afghan to repair for a friend of mine in Ohio.
If you don`t see me for a while you will know why.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> WCK I remember having to wear a heavy coat the first day of school after labor day, and that was in Louisiana.


W had to shovel the 6" of snow we had on Wednesday. Do I call other years like this, yes. I can recall snow in May and that was over 35 years ago.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hope you didn't get hurt when the seat broke off. What went wrong with the cart? Was the seat not properly installed? That's quite a mishap, Karverr.


it didn't fall off the a weld broke, it was a factory defect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm going to have to do this. I love ice coffee and coffee ice cream. This sounds like the best of both. Thanks WCK.


Thanks to you Solo for passing on the idea of adding ice cream to the glass :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to you Solo for passing on the idea of adding ice cream to the glass :thumbup:


Coffee ice cream and iced coffee, hmmm... sounds delicious. Wonder how a scoop of chocolate ice cream would make it taste?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Lady, Blessings back to you on this day.
> 
> Want the recipe for Angel Food/Pineapple Cake. Yes Resurrection Day/Easter.


Me too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The one Mother's Day (1989) we had 7" of snow and we had an exchange student from Panama with us. She was literally shocked out of her mind. She kept asking us to move farther away from Canada. She thought Canada was the coldest country in the world. I don't know why, perhaps that's what she was told back in Panama. :-D


I think there have been times when somewhere in Canada was the coldest place in the world - last Dec. the Edmonton area had lows colder that -60F before wind chills. I heard that Mongolia is the coldest country in the world but don't want to test it out.

One year we had a very mild fall right into early Nov and while waiting on the LRT platform saw this poor foreign student from Hong Kong all bundled up in a parka, hat and scarf while the rest of us were wearing light windbreakers. I don't know what he did when winter finally hit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Coffee ice cream and iced coffee, hmmm... sounds delicious. Wonder how a scoop of chocolate ice cream would make it taste?


Mocha!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> In Germany, the Monday after Easter is a holiday. In Poland, and in certain cities in the US w/high Polish populations, Monday after Easter is celebrated as Dyngus Day. Lots of eating, drinking, dancing, etc... similar to Mardi Gras, but after Easter.


Is there a celebration in your area Jokim?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good thing about living in the Bible belt schools are out for Good Friday.


Are the schools out for Passover?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have 4, count `em, 4 knitted afghan projects to finish by Christmas.... 2 of `em to finish by early December. Plus I have a friends family heiloomn afghan to repair for a friend of mine in Ohio.
> If you don`t see me for a while you will know why.


You've set a high target for yourself Wendy. Did you get a replacement circular that is working ok for you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ahhh...Heath Bars! They used to be one of my favorites.
> I had about a hundred favorites...if it had sugar in it, it made the list!
> 
> :-D


Me too. But I do love Heath Bars!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to KPG for putting Earl (my avatar) in a brighter light :thumbup: Now it's so much easier to see how handsome he is. Thanks KPG!!


Yes Earl looks much better in the light. Thanks KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How come you get all the rain? We are still over 5" down so far this year. They have issued another burn ban. Just about all last summer was under a burn ban and it looks like we will be headed that way this summer.


We only got rain this past month. This is the first winter I could ever remember having a burn ban. We always have it in the summer. I know you have been dry for the last few years. My dd is just an hour from you. Trees were burn up in Sept.when we were there. I lost some trees and plants from the heat from the last 2 summers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute puppy doing yoga -


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have the recipe for this pineapple angel food cake, but have yet to try it. I am making a pina colada cake, thumpy's choc. cake and a bunny cake for the grandkids. Also gluten free cream puffs for darling DIL.


My mother used to make the bunny cake for us when we were little. Do you use coconut on top of the icing? She used coconut and jelly beans for the tie I think.
We had a cousin's reunion today we met for lunch. We had the most wonderful bread pudding. It was the best ever. Can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have 4, count `em, 4 knitted afghan projects to finish by Christmas.... 2 of `em to finish by early December. Plus I have a friends family heiloomn afghan to repair for a friend of mine in Ohio.
> If you don`t see me for a while you will know why.


I can't believe you can turn out so many blanket and afghans . You amaze me. I just do little projects because I get bored with one project. Just try to stay in touch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Coffee ice cream and iced coffee, hmmm... sounds delicious. Wonder how a scoop of chocolate ice cream would make it taste?


One of my favorite ice cream Baskin Robbins is Jamocia almond fudge. Yum.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You've set a high target for yourself Wendy. Did you get a replacement circular that is working ok for you?


Yes I got a replacement circular no problem Westy. bBecause I had the receipt, there were no problem with the exchange. Hubby even asked the person on the customer service desk if there was a recall on those particular needles because of two breaking in as many weeks. The lady checked online, but there was nothing.
And yay I got a size 8 circular needle


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute puppy doing yoga -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute puppy doing yoga -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Jokim said:


> Coffee ice cream and iced coffee, hmmm... sounds delicious. Wonder how a scoop of chocolate ice cream would make it taste?


ummmm.... like mocha?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My fave Easter candy is Cadburys Mini Eggs, but we can`t afford any this year thanks to you know who.
Hubby went to buy me a box of garlic rye chips for me for Sunday and they`re all out. It wouldn`t surprise me if they went on someones EBT card.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

WendyBee said:


> My fave Easter candy is Cadburys Mini Eggs, but we can`t afford any this year thanks to you know who.


You can't afford Cadbury's mini eggs but you can afford the internet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

the cats think they can do yoga much better than the puppy -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2bo-IJEK8o#aid=P9RdbGBKUkA


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe you can turn out so many blanket and afghans . You amaze me. I just do little projects because I get bored with one project. Just try to stay in touch.


That`s the beauty of doing 4 completely different afghans Bumpy. If I get bored with one, I can start on another.
The one I`m working on now is for a friend of mine in Chicago. We both like a Welsh soap opera, and in that show in one scene of an afghan on a soap characters couch. It`s a cable zip zag design and I fell in love with it. I told my friend to choose a colour she wanted to have and I would knit it for her. She chose burgundy.
Then I`m knitting a blue one with yellow border for us. And I`m knitting a red/white/blue for Bill next door. And finally I`m knitting one for my son in the camo yarn I unravelled from where he scorched it. I am using a few dark chocolate brown skeins of yarn to set off the camo in a different design that what my son had before. I`m not using cable this time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol. Love it. I only wish our dogs agreed with the benefits as well. However, they have their own ideas. Hence the fact that they are all in their crates downstairs right now.
> 
> The funny thing is that not all of them are locked in. I am beginning to think that they go to their crates in a protest of solidarity. Even those that don't generally like each other. It's really rather amusing.


Their personalities always come through, love watching them :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My fave Easter candy is Cadburys Mini Eggs, but we can`t afford any this year thanks to you know who.
> Hubby went to buy me a box of garlic rye chips for me for Sunday and they`re all out. It wouldn`t surprise me if they went on someones EBT card.


Well at least you've got the stashed ketchup chips to look forward to!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s the beauty of doing 4 completely different afghans Bumpy. If I get bored with one, I can start on another.
> The one I`m working on now is for a friend of mine in Chicago. We both like a Welsh soap opera, and in that show in one scene of an afghan on a soap characters couch. It`s a cable zip zag design and I fell in love with it. I told my friend to choose a colour she wanted to have and I would knit it for her. She chose burgundy.
> Then I`m knitting a blue one with yellow border for us. And I`m knitting a red/white/blue for Bill next door. And finally I`m knitting one for my son in the camo yarn I unravelled from where he scorched it. I am using a few dark chocolate brown skeins of yarn to set off the camo in a different design that what my son had before. I`m not using cable this time.


You are so sweet to put that much time into an afghan for someone. I have never seen a cable zig zag pattern. I know they will all be appreciated and beautiful!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> In the 50's, we had a late spring snow on Mother's Day. It was the first time we 3 girls used our own money to buy a corsage for our mother to wear to Church. With the snow, we lost power, and the cows needed to be milked. We missed Church and milked cows by hand.


One year in the late 1920`s here in WV, it was so cold on 4th July that my Mother in law and her sisters were young girls, and they had to eat water melon and ice cream inside in front of the fireplace. I hope it won`t be that cold this year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s the beauty of doing 4 completely different afghans Bumpy. If I get bored with one, I can start on another.
> The one I`m working on now is for a friend of mine in Chicago. We both like a Welsh soap opera, and in that show in one scene of an afghan on a soap characters couch. It`s a cable zip zag design and I fell in love with it. I told my friend to choose a colour she wanted to have and I would knit it for her. She chose burgundy.
> Then I`m knitting a blue one with yellow border for us. And I`m knitting a red/white/blue for Bill next door. And finally I`m knitting one for my son in the camo yarn I unravelled from where he scorched it. I am using a few dark chocolate brown skeins of yarn to set off the camo in a different design that what my son had before. I`m not using cable this time.


Do you have a small project to switch off with Wendy? I usually work on a few projects at the same time, but only 1 that counts as a big project. You are sure ambitious to take on so many afghans.

Do you crochet? There are some really nice crochet patterns and it's faster but uses more yarn.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so sweet to put that much time into an afghan for someone. I have never seen a cable zig zag pattern. I know they will all be appreciated and beautiful!


The zig zig itself is very tiny, but it sets it off real nice. I scoured the internet for a pattern but couldn`t find one so I designed one myself. This is the pic I found that`s similar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a small project to switch off with Wendy? I usually work on a few projects at the same time, but only 1 that counts as a big project. You are sure ambitious to take on so many afghans.
> 
> Do you crochet? There are some really nice crochet patterns and it's faster but uses more yarn.


Did you make the sweater for the lady? It was about Christmas time she wanted you to knit it for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The zig zig itself is very tiny, but it sets it off real nice. I scoured the internet for a pattern but couldn`t find one so I designed one myself. This is the pic I found that`s similar.


That is Fabulous! Going be great Wendy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a small project to switch off with Wendy? I usually work on a few projects at the same time, but only 1 that counts as a big project. You are sure ambitious to take on so many afghans.
> 
> Do you crochet? There are some really nice crochet patterns and it's faster but uses more yarn.


I`ve started a project on a small circular needle westy. Eventually it`s going to be some long oven mitts in black and white yarn.
I can`t crochet, wish I could. It`s definately on my knitting bucket list - way up the top of the list. 2nd on the list is socks on dpn`s lol


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My fave Easter candy is Cadburys Mini Eggs, but we can`t afford any this year thanks to you know who.
> Hubby went to buy me a box of garlic rye chips for me for Sunday and they`re all out. It wouldn`t surprise me if they went on someones EBT card.


I wonder how many poor families cannot afford an Easter or Passover meal because of the you know who Republicans.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you make the sweater for the lady? It was about Christmas time she wanted you to knit it for her.


You have an excellent memory Bumpy. Yes I finished the cable sweater for my friends hubby. It arrived on Christmas Eve in Oklahoma 2012.
Here it is. My son is modelling it. He promised me not to send the pic of him in an uncool sweater to any of his friends. LOL


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

WendyBee said:


> I miss you KPG


Oh, don't worry, her RW rottenness and ignorance are hardly unique in the D & P threads.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, ask around at your church if anyone will give you their empty soda bottles. Could you use empty milk bottles instead?


Yes, I have been saving milk containers to use in the garden. Thanks for the info as one cannot ever get too many ideas.

I found this on a garden site so may try it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory Bumpy. Yes I finished the cable sweater for my friends hubby. It arrived on Christmas Eve in Oklahoma 2012.
> Here it is. My son is modelling it. He promised me not to send the pic of him in an uncool sweater to any of his friends. LOL


Beautiful sweater WB. Handsome son!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.

DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The zig zig itself is very tiny, but it sets it off real nice. I scoured the internet for a pattern but couldn`t find one so I designed one myself. This is the pic I found that`s similar.


Wow, WB this is great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I have been saving milk containers to use in the garden. Thanks for the info as one cannot ever get too many ideas.
> 
> I found this on a garden site so may try it.


That`s a great idea Jane


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


That`s a gorgeous sweater Knitty. I love those buttons too - they really set off the whole look.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is Fabulous! Going be great Wendy!


Thanks Bumpy. When I watch my Welsh soap and see that afghan in a scene - I`ll take a screen shot of it so you can see why I love it so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory Bumpy. Yes I finished the cable sweater for my friends hubby. It arrived on Christmas Eve in Oklahoma 2012.
> Here it is. My son is modelling it. He promised me not to send the pic of him in an uncool sweater to any of his friends. LOL


Nice sweater. Cute son too. I know how boys are. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


Love the fisher of men buttons. He will look so sweet in it even in the fall. All colors for all seasons now. I know your dd will hate to see you go back home. I understand about having to leave your sweet baby. I just talked to my 6yo gs. He said why don't you come on over Mimi. I haven't seen him since Christmas. Sad to leave them. But you have Christmas to look forward to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I have been saving milk containers to use in the garden. Thanks for the info as one cannot ever get too many ideas.
> 
> I found this on a garden site so may try it.


Good idea. Thanks for reminding me of this. I think beans are good to plant with Sunflowers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The zig zig itself is very tiny, but it sets it off real nice. I scoured the internet for a pattern but couldn`t find one so I designed one myself. This is the pic I found that`s similar.


That's a nice pattern, look forward to seeing how you changed it. Takes talent and concentration to design your own patterns and it sounds like you've designed most of your afghans. :thumbup: I can see how much you personalize them for the recipient - truly a gift from the heart!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is there a celebration in your area Jokim?


The whole WNY area explodes in a veritable array of party places, music, dancing, drinking and eating. There are brochures, passed out in various establishments, containing lists and locations w/maps of various spots holding these Dyngus Day parties. We like to jokingly state that the Cajun world has its Mardi Gras before Lent, but the Polish (and even Ukrainian) world waits till Lent is over before 'letting loose'. We don't celebrate. 

Staying home, off the streets, is safer IMHO.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you make the sweater for the lady? It was about Christmas time she wanted you to knit it for her.


I started a child's sweater coat in late March - I add the stitches for front and back so I can work in 1 piece to arm hole and I did about 4 inches and found the yarn the customer chose so stiff and heavy I didn't want to keep going. Called her and told her it would be even heavier once it got to the fair isle portion at the yoke and she agreed to change the yarn. Now I've got the body done done to almost the yoke and about 4 inches on the 2 sleeves. When the sleeves are done, it all gets joined to finish the yoke.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have 4, count `em, 4 knitted afghan projects to finish by Christmas.... 2 of `em to finish by early December. Plus I have a friends family heiloomn afghan to repair for a friend of mine in Ohio.
> If you don`t see me for a while you will know why.


You will certainly be busy, Wendy. When your fingers get tired from knitting, take a break and visit with us. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I started a child's sweater coat in late March - I add the stitches for front and back so I can work in 1 piece to arm hole and I did about 4 inches and found the yarn the customer chose so stiff and heavy I didn't want to keep going. Called her and told her it would be even heavier once it got to the fair isle portion at the yoke and she agreed to change the yarn. Now I've got the body done done to almost the yoke and about 4 inches on the 2 sleeves. When the sleeves are done, it all gets joined to finish the yoke.


Sounds like a lovely design. Could you show us when done?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve started a project on a small circular needle westy. Eventually it`s going to be some long oven mitts in black and white yarn.
> I can`t crochet, wish I could. It`s definately on my knitting bucket list - way up the top of the list. 2nd on the list is socks on dpn`s lol


So many projects, so little time!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory Bumpy. Yes I finished the cable sweater for my friends hubby. It arrived on Christmas Eve in Oklahoma 2012.
> Here it is. My son is modelling it. He promised me not to send the pic of him in an uncool sweater to any of his friends. LOL


Gorgeous sweater and a very handsome son.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. But I do love Heath Bars!


You can buy Heath Bar pieces, in a bag similar to one choc. chips come in. I bought one today to use on Thumpers cake.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my favorite ice cream Baskin Robbins is Jamocia almond fudge. Yum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And the best part..........DH won't touch it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


Cute sweater and the buttons set it off perfectly; and maybe you can see him wearing it at Christmas. Enjoy your cuddle time for the next couple of weeks and I'm sure your DD is appreciating your help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the fisher of men buttons. He will look so sweet in it even in the fall. All colors for all seasons now. I know your dd will hate to see you go back home. I understand about having to leave your sweet baby. I just talked to my 6yo gs. He said why don't you come on over Mimi. I haven't seen him since Christmas. Sad to leave them. But you have Christmas to look forward to.


Are your grands coming to visit soon CB? I know you miss them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


Quite a lovely sweater, KC. Austen will look very handsome in it. Cuddly!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


Adorable. Beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The whole WNY area explodes in a veritable array of party places, music, dancing, drinking and eating. There are brochures, passed out in various establishments, containing lists and locations w/maps of various spots holding these Dyngus Day parties. We like to jokingly state that the Cajun world has its Mardi Gras before Lent, but the Polish (and even Ukrainian) world waits till Lent is over before 'letting loose'. We don't celebrate.
> 
> Staying home, off the streets, is safer IMHO.


I like hearing/seeing how other cultures celebrate their special days. In Alberta, the first weekend in August celebrates "Heritage Day" - lots of ethnic food, music, dancing and plays.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s a great idea Jane


Please tell me what you do with the milk cartons?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

been without a project to work on for a week now, told DW that tomorrow we going to wally world so I can get some yarn for her aunt a shawl.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like hearing/seeing how other cultures celebrate their special days. In Alberta, the first weekend in August celebrates "Heritage Day" - lots of ethnic food, music, dancing and plays.


Yes, it is fun and interesting to see how others celebrate and to taste the variety of foods. I esp. like the Lebanese, Greek and Serbian festival food.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory Bumpy. Yes I finished the cable sweater for my friends hubby. It arrived on Christmas Eve in Oklahoma 2012.
> Here it is. My son is modelling it. He promised me not to send the pic of him in an uncool sweater to any of his friends. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


How cute, love it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh lovely knits all of you.

I have spent the last 3 hours crying my eyes out.

I was watching Steel Magnolias again. Should do that, it reminds me of when 6 of us all were friends and each one had the personality's of all the women in that movie. Reminds me of how much I miss then all. Two died one to young. One got divorce, one move to Calif. One is still in the same town and we do not get together that much any more. 
I am on a downer tonight sorry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are your grands coming to visit soon CB? I know you miss them.


We are going next month for Matthew's 7th birthday . Will have to wait to see how dh does with his next surgery. Yes I do miss them. Matthew has lost his top from teeth since we were there and they have already came back in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I started a child's sweater coat in late March - I add the stitches for front and back so I can work in 1 piece to arm hole and I did about 4 inches and found the yarn the customer chose so stiff and heavy I didn't want to keep going. Called her and told her it would be even heavier once it got to the fair isle portion at the yoke and she agreed to change the yarn. Now I've got the body done done to almost the yoke and about 4 inches on the 2 sleeves. When the sleeves are done, it all gets joined to finish the yoke.


Would love to see more of your work. Can't wait to see the sweater. Will you post it for us?
That is why she wanted you to make it because you know what to do .
:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely knits all of you.
> 
> I have spent the last 3 hours crying my eyes out.
> 
> ...


We all go through this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely knits all of you.
> 
> I have spent the last 3 hours crying my eyes out.
> 
> ...


Snort I hope I don't break my chair again :shock: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory Bumpy. Yes I finished the cable sweater for my friends hubby. It arrived on Christmas Eve in Oklahoma 2012.
> Here it is. My son is modelling it. He promised me not to send the pic of him in an uncool sweater to any of his friends. LOL


Nice looking sweater Wendy. Your son looks very handsome in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I started a child's sweater coat in late March - I add the stitches for front and back so I can work in 1 piece to arm hole and I did about 4 inches and found the yarn the customer chose so stiff and heavy I didn't want to keep going. Called her and told her it would be even heavier once it got to the fair isle portion at the yoke and she agreed to change the yarn. Now I've got the body done done to almost the yoke and about 4 inches on the 2 sleeves. When the sleeves are done, it all gets joined to finish the yoke.


That is something I would hate with yarn that heavy. yuck.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The zig zig itself is very tiny, but it sets it off real nice. I scoured the internet for a pattern but couldn`t find one so I designed one myself. This is the pic I found that`s similar.


That is a really nice afghan, Wendy. I like the pattern. Was it challenging?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Please tell me what you do with the milk cartons?


I didn't have that great idea Lucy - it was someone else on here. From what I can remember..fill a rinsed out milk container with water, and place them next to tomato plants.Something about keeping the frost off them. I wish I could find that post on here, but I can`t remember where I saw it. Sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> been without a project to work on for a week now, told DW that tomorrow we going to wally world so I can get some yarn for her aunt a shawl.


You go Karverr . i bought yarn again today at yarn shop. Didn't need it but bought it any way. Hubby ask we why. I just said to annoy you when I die you will have to go through it all and get rid of it. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love your sweater for the little one KC.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Snort I hope I don't break my chair again :shock: :lol:


sorry I have the giggles tonight. Don't cry Yarnie. We are here for you.XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely knits all of you.
> 
> I have spent the last 3 hours crying my eyes out.
> 
> ...


Time to watch a comedy, Yarnie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That is a really nice afghan, Wendy. I like the pattern. Was it challenging?


It`s very challenging so far Knitty. I`m only on row 15 so far, and have to count every stitch in the repeats or they won`t match up. But it`s fun. Once I get used to the pattern, I`m sure I`ll go a lot faster with it.
I love Caron Simply Soft yarn anyway, it`s so nice to knit with. And the burgundy is just lovely. It`s a long time since I used that shade to knit an afghan with. I`d almost forgotten how much I liked it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> been without a project to work on for a week now, told DW that tomorrow we going to wally world so I can get some yarn for her aunt a shawl.


That`s great karverr. Have you decided on a pattern and yarn type?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I didn't have that great idea Lucy - it was someone else on here. From what I can remember..fill a rinsed out milk container with water, and place them next to tomato plants.Something about keeping the frost off them. I wish I could find that post on here, but I can`t remember where I saw it. Sorry.


Fill jugs with water and surround young tomato plants with them. The sun will heat up the water in the jugs, water retains heat and will keep the plants from freezing at night.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, Ladies. Must close since my eyes refuse to stay open. Need to rest up for tomorrow I bake! Can't afford to make mistakes while baking. Talk to all of you later. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, Ladies. Must close since my eyes refuse to stay open. Need to rest up for tomorrow I bake! Can't afford to make mistakes while baking. Talk to all of you later. :-D


Nighty. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> been without a project to work on for a week now, told DW that tomorrow we going to wally world so I can get some yarn for her aunt a shawl.


That will be a thoughtful gift. Have you picked out a pattern?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I get on and every body leaves. I took a bath and I do not smell like I "left" something off. I mean I did not even need to left the towel dry. Is that why you left. I am starting to smell it now. It is coming with the left of the north wind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely knits all of you.
> 
> I have spent the last 3 hours crying my eyes out.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that Yarnie; hugs for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for that Yarnie; hugs for you.


Thanks WCK. I really should not watch the movie at all. But saw it was on TV tonight and so I watch it.

I bought some eco wool today. Stiff as a board, will either make a vest with it. But also could dye it. Friend and I did that once with kool aid and it was really neat. did one skein in purple and the other in orange. thumper would have loved it viking football colors. Go Vikings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to try to post my socks and my scarf with the button on it. I made the vintage bunny a year or two ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks WCK. I really should not watch the movie at all. But saw it was on TV tonight and so I watch it.
> 
> I bought some eco wool today. Stiff as a board, will either make a vest with it. But also could dye it. Friend and I did that once with kool aid and it was really neat. did one skein in purple and the other in orange. thumper would have loved it viking football colors. Go Vikings.


What is eco wool?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I get on and every body leaves. I took a bath and I do not smell like I "left" something off. I mean I did not even need to left the towel dry. Is that why you left. I am starting to smell it now. It is coming with the left of the north wind.


Remember - we are always right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to try to post my socks and my scarf with the button on it. I made the vintage bunny a year or two ago.


Oh you have to post them. love the thought of vintage bunny. I made one out of muslim and tea dyed it. Gave it away, to a lady that love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Remember - we are always right!


Oh the keeper of the pictures. You are too good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Remember - we are always right!


Love that if another is left. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks WCK. I really should not watch the movie at all. But saw it was on TV tonight and so I watch it.
> 
> I bought some eco wool today. Stiff as a board, will either make a vest with it. But also could dye it. Friend and I did that once with kool aid and it was really neat. did one skein in purple and the other in orange. thumper would have loved it viking football colors. Go Vikings.


Will you still make a vest if you dye it or will you felt something?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to try to post my socks and my scarf with the button on it. I made the vintage bunny a year or two ago.


They all look great - the bunny is so adorable and the button scarves are really in fashion. Are the socks for you?
(you even have chocolate!!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They all look great - the bunny is so adorable and the button scarves are really in fashion. Are the socks for you?
> (you even have chocolate!!)


Yes the socks match the sweater my sister got me for Christmas. I still haven't made thin yarn socks yet. Those are double sock yarn. Will I ever get used to thin yarn? Made up my own pattern. Won't be able to make another pair I didn't make notes. 
The chocolate bunny is knitted. I made it a few years ago and felted it. It does look real.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the keeper of the pictures. You are too good.


I found another good one and posted on the blog - give everyone a good laugh when they check in tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will you still make a vest if you dye it or will you felt something?


Had not even thought of felting it. Might just do some slippers or purse with it. Yes will make a vest but will have extra. Been a while since I felted. Did the small hearts like KPG had. But boy did it take time to felt some of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the socks match the sweater my sister got me for Christmas. I still haven't made thin yarn socks yet. Those are double sock yarn. Will I ever get used to thin yarn? Made up my own pattern. Won't be able to make another pair I didn't make notes.
> The chocolate bunny is knitted. I made it a few years ago and felted it. It does look real.


It looks real enough that I started thinking about the bunny that DH will give me on Sunday - he always gives me a chocolate bunny for Easter (the ears are the first to go!).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found another good one and posted on the blog - give everyone a good laugh when they check in tomorrow.


Oh neat idea. I love your idea of putting coffee in the refrig too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the socks match the sweater my sister got me for Christmas. I still haven't made thin yarn socks yet. Those are double sock yarn. Will I ever get used to thin yarn? Made up my own pattern. Won't be able to make another pair I didn't make notes.
> The chocolate bunny is knitted. I made it a few years ago and felted it. It does look real.


Yesterday, I finished a pair of baby socks for nephew's twin#1 and will start a pair for twin#2 at work tomorrow. Have to remember to take the camera in with me to take a pic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks real enough that I started thinking about the bunny that DH will give me on Sunday - he always gives me a chocolate bunny for Easter (the ears are the first to go!).


I guess I fooled you. Sorry about that. You have to wait one more day for your bunny. Funny how the ears are the first to go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday, I finished a pair of baby socks for nephew's twin#1 and will start a pair for twin#2 at work tomorrow. Have to remember to take the camera in with me to take a pic.


Yes don't forget. I want to see them. Do you do 2 at a time?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to leave am getting tired. Plus want to read chapter of Killing Jesus by O" Reilly It is really interesting . From a history point of view. Lots of facts I never knew. True facts not pretend. May have to send it out for book club if any one is interested. Finish Not cool, waiting for Bon to get home to send it to her. Bon was wondering what the last person who reads it if should send back to me. Told her no just turn it into St. Vinnies or something like it. As that is what I would do. After reading it, it would just sit around and gather dust.

Well am off now. Have a good night and a good good sleep. God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70739-1.html Here is a good pic of the chocolate bunny and another one for my great nephew for his first Easter 2 years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes don't forget. I want to see them. Do you do 2 at a time?


No I still like dpn's better - but baby socks go up really fast. Did you do yours at the same time? The last time I started a pair for me I got a dose of 2nd sock syndrome and still haven't started the 2nd sock yet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to leave am getting tired. Plus want to read chapter of Killing Jesus by O" Reilly It is really interesting . From a history point of view. Lots of facts I never knew. True facts not pretend. May have to send it out for book club if any one is interested. Finish Not cool, waiting for Bon to get home to send it to her. Bon was wondering what the last person who reads it if should send back to me. Told her no just turn it into St. Vinnies or something like it. As that is what I would do. After reading it, it would just sit around and gather dust.
> 
> Well am off now. Have a good night and a good good sleep. God Bless.


Night Yarnie - sleep well (( ))


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No I still like dpn's better - but baby socks go up really fast. Did you do yours at the same time? The last time I started a pair for me I got a dose of 2nd sock syndrome and still haven't started the 2nd sock yet


I made this pair on the 12" circles but I still like dpns. One at a time for me. I have to hurry up and start or I won't finish. Haven't tried the magic loop yet. I am in the mood for socks but have the baby blanket and am going to start a new project in the middle. I don't having a project unfinished and start a new one but birthday is coming up and need to make make Matthew a donkey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70739-1.html Here is a good pic of the chocolate bunny and another one for my great nephew for his first Easter 2 years ago.


The bigger bunny is so cute, bet your great nephew loved cuddling with him. You have another great nephew coming along soon don't you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The bigger bunny is so cute, bet your great nephew loved cuddling with him. You have another great nephew coming along soon don't you?


Yes his brother will be born sometime in July. I need to ask what day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made this pair on the 12" circles but I still like dpns. One at a time for me. I have to hurry up and start or I won't finish. Haven't tried the magic loop yet. I am in the mood for socks but have the baby blanket and am going to start a new project in the middle. I don't having a project unfinished and start a new one but birthday is coming up and need to make make Matthew a donkey.


Is that the donkey you posted for Yarnie a few days ago? He was cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that the donkey you posted for Yarnie a few days ago? He was cute.


Yes I ordered it today. Good night WKC. Sleep tight. XX


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey.. thanks for the PM about the new blog. So sorry I didn`t see it til now. 
Wow a lot of work has gone into that blog....the graphics are wonderful. Well done to all involved - I love it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the socks match the sweater my sister got me for Christmas. I still haven't made thin yarn socks yet. Those are double sock yarn. Will I ever get used to thin yarn? Made up my own pattern. Won't be able to make another pair I didn't make notes.
> The chocolate bunny is knitted. I made it a few years ago and felted it. It does look real.


There are oodles of generic sock patterns on the Internet. Here is one. 
http://www.hjsstudio.com/sock.html#pattern
There are loads of sock patterns on Ravelry as well.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Hear ye! Hear ye!

VocalLisa has been suspended!

...and its about time!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh neat idea. I love your idea of putting coffee in the refrig too.


Over 60 years ago my brother drank iced coffee...everyone thought he was completely nuts....guess not huh? But when I think back on it he was 1 smart guy...so go figure.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hear ye! Hear ye!
> 
> VocalLisa has been suspended!
> 
> ...and its about time!


I second that!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Over 60 years ago my brother drank iced coffee...everyone thought he was completely nuts....guess not huh? But when I think back on it he was 1 smart guy...so go figure.


I always put what's left in the coffee pot in the morning in the fridge during the summer. Iced coffee is very refreshing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Am at the rim of the Grand Canyon. Tried to pistol photos, but cannot...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am at the rim of the Grand Canyon. Tried to pistol photos, but cannot...


Keep taking them. You can show is later. Have a great time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> There are oodles of generic sock patterns on the Internet. Here is one.
> http://www.hjsstudio.com/sock.html#pattern
> There are loads of sock patterns on Ravelry as well.


Thanks you just what I needed. Will bookmark it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Over 60 years ago my brother drank iced coffee...everyone thought he was completely nuts....guess not huh? But when I think back on it he was 1 smart guy...so go figure.


Isn't that something. Yes he was a smart one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hear ye! Hear ye!
> 
> VocalLisa has been suspended!
> 
> ...and its about time!


yea can't say I feel bad about that one. Not the brightest bulb in the tulip patch. But still wonder when she will be back? Maybe not maybe one can only hope Admin caught her mo and will stop her from returning. Just not ready to celebrate it yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Love the high five. but we need more fingers as if she is really gone there will be more then 5 who will be so happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am at the rim of the Grand Canyon. Tried to pistol photos, but cannot...


Hope you can get one LL would love to see it. Son went there and took photos in black and white like Ansel Adams did. I love those he did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the high five. but we need more fingers as if she is really gone there will be more then 5 who will be so happy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get out of here and get some work done around here. May come back later.

Don't make to may easter eggs you all, remember you will have to eat them for the next few weeks. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yea can't say I feel bad about that one. Not the brightest bulb in the tulip patch. But still wonder when she will be back? Maybe not maybe one can only hope Admin caught her mo and will stop her from returning. Just not ready to celebrate it yet.


I agree. They can suspend one of her personas, but do they know about all the others? She'll just resurface ,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Coffee ice cream and iced coffee, hmmm... sounds delicious. Wonder how a scoop of chocolate ice cream would make it taste?


Absolutely, positively delicious. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you can get one LL would love to see it. Son went there and took photos in black and white like Ansel Adams did. I love those he did.


I bet they are beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hear ye! Hear ye!
> 
> VocalLisa has been suspended!
> 
> ...and its about time!


Wow! How did that happen! Great!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am at the rim of the Grand Canyon. Tried to pistol photos, but cannot...


I meant post - sorry.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hear ye! Hear ye!
> 
> VocalLisa has been suspended!
> 
> ...and its about time!


Hey how do you know when someone gets suspended? Through their friends? Anyway no tears here, I think all would be better off without her.
Have you all noticed that on other threads people are snippier? I think it is treding that way. Anyway good days ahead til she gets back.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hey how do you know when someone gets suspended? Through their friends? Anyway no tears here, I think all would be better off without her.
> Have you all noticed that on other threads people are snippier? I think it is treding that way. Anyway good days ahead til she gets back.


Hopefully she is gone for good. I wonder how it happened...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hey how do you know when someone gets suspended? Through their friends? Anyway no tears here, I think all would be better off without her.
> Have you all noticed that on other threads people are snippier? I think it is treding that way. Anyway good days ahead til she gets back.


On the avatar under her name. Maybe her porn got her kicked off.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On the avatar under her name. Maybe her porn got her kicked off.


Yes, as you know that I was posting to her on her Jody thread. I asked her how spying on another KP memeber is different than what she said was done to Jody. Anyway I brought up the sexual content and I hope that is what got her kicked off. All I can say is good riddance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes, as you know that I was posting to her on her Jody thread. I asked her how spying on another KP memeber is different than what she said was done to Jody. Anyway I brought up the sexual content and I hope that is what got her kicked off. All I can say is good riddance.


She will be back. Just watch for her.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On the avatar under her name. Maybe her porn got her kicked off.


Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


True girl! Love the avatar. Two cuties.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I got this from a friend - Happy Easter

http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


I love the B&W avatar of the GB. They are beautiful. 
Happy Easter Ladies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love the B&W avatar of the GB. They are beautiful.
> Happy Easter Ladies.


Happy Easter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got this from a friend - Happy Easter
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf


WCK I wouldn't expect that from you. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper they are so cute sweet not enough words to describe them. I do so envy you having little ones to hug.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes, as you know that I was posting to her on her Jody thread. I asked her how spying on another KP memeber is different than what she said was done to Jody. Anyway I brought up the sexual content and I hope that is what got her kicked off. All I can say is good riddance.


We all reported her, time and time again. She just kept getting away with it didn't she. Not to worry she will be back. She is like a bad penny, you can't give it away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got this from a friend - Happy Easter
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf


Oh you silly I love it. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Finial got time to get on blog and tell KPG what is going on over here. 
she not sure if it is true. But said if it is yippee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

May it is so peaceful and quite tonight. No strange post off the wall nuts. Just peaceful

Hey did ya heard me I am yelling it's so peaceful..

Find so I had to yell. Someone has to keep up the pace. If it is to quite we will all be worried.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On the avatar under her name. Maybe her porn got her kicked off.


That and the way she went after wombat - she made so many accusations and there is no way she could be sure they were the same person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


Love the new photo of the twins Thumper.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I wouldn't expect that from you. :lol:


  Sorry - I couldn't resist passing it on :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That and the way she went after wombat - she made so many accusations and there is no way she could be sure they were the same person.


 Glad admin suspended her. Must have had a lot of complaints on her hateful talk.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad admin suspended her. Must have had a lot of complaints on her hateful talk.


I couldn't believe she got away with it for so long. And she was nasty on a lot of other threads too. Well we should appreciate the peace and quiet for a little while, have to agree with Yarnie that she'll be back.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LocoLisa will be back
How can we miss her if she won`t go away?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I get on and every body leaves. I took a bath and I do not smell like I "left" something off. I mean I did not even need to left the towel dry. Is that why you left. I am starting to smell it now. It is coming with the left of the north wind.


Been busy all day, and just now sat down to catch up on the important news on this thread. Found out that there was one more suspension. Hmm... 
Yarnie, don't feel bad. I didn't leave because of you. I was super tired. I'm not staying on for too long tonight either. Have two shifts to feed tomorrow: brunch and dinner! Love it when family come over. That's a good tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LocoLisa will be back
> How can we miss her if she won`t go away?


Oh even if she is here would not miss her. She could make the flowers wilt with that mouth of her's


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Been busy all day, and just now sat down to catch up on the important news on this thread. Found out that there was one more suspension. Hmm...
> Yarnie, don't feel bad. I didn't leave because of you. I was super tired. I'm not staying on for too long tonight either. Have two shifts to feed tomorrow: brunch and dinner! Love it when family come over. That's a good tired.


Enjoy the family. Happy Resurrection Sunday!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Been busy all day, and just now sat down to catch up on the important news on this thread. Found out that there was one more suspension. Hmm...
> Yarnie, don't feel bad. I didn't leave because of you. I was super tired. I'm not staying on for too long tonight either. Have two shifts to feed tomorrow: brunch and dinner! Love it when family come over. That's a good tired.


Ah not to worry I was just being silly. 
Will you be able to stand up after being so busy tomorrow? What time should I be there prefer brunch and will be a plate home for the dinner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here is a photo of the baby socks I finished on Thurs. They yarn in the centre is what I'm using for the second pair, got the leg on the first sock done and ready to start the heel flap. Also included a tradtional hooked rug on burlap made with heavy yarn instead of fabric strips. And some rhodos to remind you spring will come.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you realize what tomorrow is not just celebrating of Easter. 
But tomorrow with be chips day. bust out the bags the women is going to go crazy.

Also choclate poor easter bunny will have to make up two basket one for each hand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a photo of the baby socks I finished on Thurs. They yarn in the centre is what I'm using for the second pair, got the leg on the first sock done and ready to start the heel flap. Also included a tradtional hooked rug on burlap made with heavy yarn instead of fabric strips. And some rhodos to remind you spring will come.


Love the socks want the rug please. and oh flowers. Do you want to see a picture of my weed garden. It is coming up nicely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Been busy all day, and just now sat down to catch up on the important news on this thread. Found out that there was one more suspension. Hmm...
> Yarnie, don't feel bad. I didn't leave because of you. I was super tired. I'm not staying on for too long tonight either. Have two shifts to feed tomorrow: brunch and dinner! Love it when family come over. That's a good tired.


Did you get all your baking done Jokim? You'll sleep really well tomorrow night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a photo of the baby socks I finished on Thurs. They yarn in the centre is what I'm using for the second pair, got the leg on the first sock done and ready to start the heel flap. Also included a tradtional hooked rug on burlap made with heavy yarn instead of fabric strips. And some rhodos to remind you spring will come.


Oh love the little socks. Now for the next pair.
Love , love the hooked rug. 
Are those your Rhodos? Pretty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


Absolutely, Thumper!
I made your cake today and the butter cream frosting. The frosting came out superb! I used the whipping attachment which made it so fluffy, esp w/the egg yolk. Let you know how the cake tastes, tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good Lord, any number of things _should_ have gotten her the boot long ago.


Your avatar is darling. Those twins are getting bigger and more individual. Do they also have their own personalities?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am wiped out. I picked up sticks in the yard today. Two and a half acres with 2 gs's help. Oldest gs mowed the front yard. Dh mowed the back yard. I came in to make homemade chicken and dumplings. I put mixed veggies in mine. I didn't make bread today so I had a Jiffy Box of cornbread. I used bacon grease in my skillet. I mixed the cornbread with the milk and eggs. Sometime I put sour cream , buttermilk or yogurt in to make it richer. I use yogurt this time. Popped it in the oven. I only had about a table spoon of yogurt so I was throwing the container in the sink to reuse. I noticed it said strawberry on the container. I didn't think anyone would eat it because when it came out of the oven I smelled strawberries. Ha didn't say anything. I put a glob of melted butter on my dh's piece of cornbread. He didn't even notice. Nor the son and or gs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you realize what tomorrow is not just celebrating of Easter.
> But tomorrow with be chips day. bust out the bags the women is going to go crazy.
> 
> Also choclate poor easter bunny will have to make up two basket one for each hand.


Chips, baking and chocolate and all these other goodies. DH always gives me a chocolate bunny and it doesn't take too long to look like the bunny on the right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Men if they are hungry enough they will eat anything. Wait a min. so will I.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh love the little socks. Now for the next pair.
> Love , love the hooked rug.
> Are those your Rhodos? Pretty.


No my rhodos have buds but aren't blooming yet, these are in front of my store. Everything is ready a couple of weeks earlier downtown than in the boonies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chips, baking and chocolate and all these other goodies. DH always gives me a chocolate bunny and it doesn't take too long to look like the bunny on the right.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chips, baking and chocolate and all these other goodies. DH always gives me a chocolate bunny and it doesn't take too long to look like the bunny on the right.


ha ha ha ha ha

Poor bunnies they lose their ears first ever time. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah not to worry I was just being silly.
> Will you be able to stand up after being so busy tomorrow? What time should I be there prefer brunch and will be a plate home for the dinner.


Everybody come over! Plenty of food. 11:00 is Brunch and 5:30 dinner. 
Happy Resurrection Sunday, or if you prefer, Happy Easter!
Good night, ladies.
Talk again tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No my rhodos have buds but aren't blooming yet, these are in front of my store. Everything is ready a couple of weeks earlier downtown than in the boonies.


Same way here. Must be the heat from the buildings. Our trees are greening up out back. 
Are the ones at your house the same color?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Everybody come over! Plenty of food. 11:00 is Brunch and 5:30 dinner.
> Happy Resurrection Sunday, or if you prefer, Happy Easter!
> Good night, ladies.
> Talk again tomorrow.


Night Jokim


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you get all your baking done Jokim? You'll sleep really well tomorrow night.


Yes, I did get all my baking done. Started right after getting my MIL washed and fed and finished 1/2 hr ago.
It was a marathon session. I don't have many of those anymore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am wiped out. I picked up sticks in the yard today. Two and a half acres with 2 gs's help. Oldest gs mowed the front yard. Dh mowed the back yard. I came in to make homemade chicken and dumplings. I put mixed veggies in mine. I didn't make bread today so I had a Jiffy Box of cornbread. I used bacon grease in my skillet. I mixed the cornbread with the milk and eggs. Sometime I put sour cream , buttermilk or yogurt in to make it richer. I use yogurt this time. Popped it in the oven. I only had about a table spoon of yogurt so I was throwing the container in the sink to reuse. I noticed it said strawberry on the container. I didn't think anyone would eat it because when it came out of the oven I smelled strawberries. Ha didn't say anything. I put a glob of melted butter on my dh's piece of cornbread. He didn't even notice. Nor the son and or gs.


They worked hard and were hungry! Don't they like strawberries? The meal sounds yummy to me. We had left over salmon tonight, but DH gets his fave meal - turkey - tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Everybody come over! Plenty of food. 11:00 is Brunch and 5:30 dinner.
> Happy Resurrection Sunday, or if you prefer, Happy Easter!
> Good night, ladies.
> Talk again tomorrow.


Good night Jokim, rest well for your busy day tomorrow. Happy Resurrection Sunday to you and yours too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Everybody come over! Plenty of food. 11:00 is Brunch and 5:30 dinner.
> Happy Resurrection Sunday, or if you prefer, Happy Easter!
> Good night, ladies.
> Talk again tomorrow.


good night to and get a good nights sleep you will need it tomorrow that is for sure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Same way here. Must be the heat from the buildings. Our trees are greening up out back.
> Are the ones at your house the same color?


I've got the white ones but also have pink and a bright peachy orange. Will take pics when they finally bloom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh even if she is here would not miss her. She could make the flowers wilt with that mouth of her's


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am wiped out. I picked up sticks in the yard today. Two and a half acres with 2 gs's help. Oldest gs mowed the front yard. Dh mowed the back yard. I came in to make homemade chicken and dumplings. I put mixed veggies in mine. I didn't make bread today so I had a Jiffy Box of cornbread. I used bacon grease in my skillet. I mixed the cornbread with the milk and eggs. Sometime I put sour cream , buttermilk or yogurt in to make it richer. I use yogurt this time. Popped it in the oven. I only had about a table spoon of yogurt so I was throwing the container in the sink to reuse. I noticed it said strawberry on the container. I didn't think anyone would eat it because when it came out of the oven I smelled strawberries. Ha didn't say anything. I put a glob of melted butter on my dh's piece of cornbread. He didn't even notice. Nor the son and or gs.


That's a lot of sticks... Lots of work!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was suppose to go to sons's tomorrow plans canceled.

Talk to young one. He is off tomorrow going to Las vegas for his meeting Monday for his job. 

So took out T Bones grilling out, and shrimp salad. It is suppose to get into the 70's tomorrow. Oh please let it be so.

Yes a Blessed Resurrection day and A Happy Easter to all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love how some of our words are under line in blue. 

It's kind of neat. Wonder how Admin did that. Just certain words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They worked hard and were hungry! Don't they like strawberries? The meal sounds yummy to me. We had left over salmon tonight, but DH gets his fave meal - turkey - tomorrow.


Yes they like strawberries but not in the cornbread. 
Are you cooking for anyone but you and Dh? Yum turkey sounds good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Check out KPG's gorgeous Easter centrepiece on the blog. She's really out done herself this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love how some of our words are under line in blue.
> 
> It's kind of neat. Wonder how Admin did that. Just certain words.


What words are underlined? I don't see it. Maybe I am color blind. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Check out KPG's gorgeous Easter centrepiece on the blog. She's really out done herself this year.


She always does. She is so talented.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Was suppose to go to sons's tomorrow plans canceled.
> 
> Talk to young one. He is off tomorrow going to Las vegas for his meeting Monday for his job.
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me. I am not cooking until tomorrow night. Don't even know so don't ask.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Was suppose to go to sons's tomorrow plans canceled.
> 
> Talk to young one. He is off tomorrow going to Las vegas for his meeting Monday for his job.
> 
> ...


Sorry your plans didn't work out Yarnie, buy grilled steak and shrimp salad sounds delicious. We haven't used our grill yet, maybe it will warm up next week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love how some of our words are under line in blue.
> 
> It's kind of neat. Wonder how Admin did that. Just certain words.


I don't have anything underlined Yarnie, you must be getting special treatment!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they like strawberries but not in the cornbread.
> Are you cooking for anyone but you and Dh? Yum turkey sounds good.


This year is just the two of us, but turkey freezes well and makes yummy soup.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This year is just the two of us, but turkey freezes well and makes yummy soup.


Just the two of us, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I wonder why I have blue, it's on certain words. Like CB color blind word. Am I losing it or something?
Maybe I am losing my mind after all don't tell me the doctors were right.

It is just strange.

You all have to read the Killing of Christ. It is really interesting. He tells about the rulers of Rome, and show maps of where Cesurs(wrong spelling) had battles. About Herod and his rein. It is interesting to see the history of what happen and why and how.It does not degrade Christ in any way. It just shows what was happening around that time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They worked hard and were hungry! Don't they like strawberries? The meal sounds yummy to me. We had left over salmon tonight, but DH gets his fave meal - turkey - tomorrow.


We're doing pork loin on the grill. It's marinating in the fridge right now.

Thanks for all the complements on the twins. They are real cuties and, yes, they have their own personalities.

Have a Happy Easter, evyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh now I know why the underlined words if I put mouse over them an ad pops up. Now when did that start. Must be because neighbor change my google to chrome google o.k. ladies tell me how to fix this one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just the two of us, too.


Did you enjoy your day at the Grand Canyon LL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wonder why I have blue, it's on certain words. Like CB color blind word. Am I losing it or something?
> Maybe I am losing my mind after all don't tell me the doctors were right.
> 
> It is just strange.
> ...


Sounds interesting Yarnie. Will check to see if there's a copy in local bookstore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now I know why the underlined words if I put mouse over them an ad pops up. Now when did that start. Must be because neighbor change my google to chrome google o.k. ladies tell me how to fix this one.


I think I read that on one of the other threads a few days ago. I don't use google chrome but DH sometimes does - I'll ask him if he's ever seen that. Maybe turning pop-up ads off?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KC, that sweater is lovely. Your work is exquisite.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to try to post my socks and my scarf with the button on it. I made the vintage bunny a year or two ago.


Wow, CB you do knit a lot--lovely work. I have not made socks but want to put that on my bucket list. Is your pattern difficult!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WCK, you are becoming great at pictures--keep them coming!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hear ye! Hear ye!
> 
> VocalLisa has been suspended!
> 
> ...and its about time!


Great news--now for some of the others to go by, by!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Great picture. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LocoLisa will be back
> How can we miss her if she won`t go away?


She has several names on KP. Too bad Admin cannot catch her with all of those other names.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a photo of the baby socks I finished on Thurs. They yarn in the centre is what I'm using for the second pair, got the leg on the first sock done and ready to start the heel flap. Also included a tradtional hooked rug on burlap made with heavy yarn instead of fabric strips. And some rhodos to remind you spring will come.


WCK your work is Lovely. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am wiped out. I picked up sticks in the yard today. Two and a half acres with 2 gs's help. Oldest gs mowed the front yard. Dh mowed the back yard. I came in to make homemade chicken and dumplings. I put mixed veggies in mine. I didn't make bread today so I had a Jiffy Box of cornbread. I used bacon grease in my skillet. I mixed the cornbread with the milk and eggs. Sometime I put sour cream , buttermilk or yogurt in to make it richer. I use yogurt this time. Popped it in the oven. I only had about a table spoon of yogurt so I was throwing the container in the sink to reuse. I noticed it said strawberry on the container. I didn't think anyone would eat it because when it came out of the oven I smelled strawberries. Ha didn't say anything. I put a glob of melted butter on my dh's piece of cornbread. He didn't even notice. Nor the son and or gs.


That is so funny! Thanks for the laugh - I really needed it!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Chips, baking and chocolate and all these other goodies. DH always gives me a chocolate bunny and it doesn't take too long to look like the bunny on the right.


This too! Thank you!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We're doing pork loin on the grill. It's marinating in the fridge right now.
> 
> Thanks for all the complements on the twins. They are real cuties and, yes, they have their own personalities.
> 
> Have a Happy Easter, evyone!


Oh, thumper, those babies are soooooo cute & growing fast! Thanks for new pictures.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Men if they are hungry enough they will eat anything. Wait a min. so will I.


And this! Tears running down my face. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night as not sleepy but have big day tomorrow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wonder why I have blue, it's on certain words. Like CB color blind word. Am I losing it or something?
> Maybe I am losing my mind after all don't tell me the doctors were right.
> 
> It is just strange.
> ...


Can I be the first one on the list to pass it around? I want to read it. Make notes of what you think about things. Then maybe we can all talk about it afterwards when everyone reads it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, CB you do knit a lot--lovely work. I have not made socks but want to put that on my bucket list. Is your pattern difficult!


Not really.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I need to get off and get ready for bed. Happy Resurrection Sunday. He is Risen Indeed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I need to get off and get ready for bed. Happy Resurrection Sunday. He is Risen Indeed.


Happy Easter friends.

Been with my parents which was a blessing but exhausting. Dad is having a very difficult time with his dementia. He is so scared, and reacts to that fear with anger. But, I inherited his Irish blarney and can usually get him to laugh and then we start anew. My mom is very German in her way of talking to people and handling situations; meaning she has no 'fluff' to her conversation. She has always been that way, not mean or cruel, just straight forward. Dad is now interpreting her way of talking as being bossy and mean. I had to point out to him that she has always been that way to all of us, it is just her way. He then got his Irish on and said, "You mean I have been abused for over 60 years and didn't know it?" I said 'yep'. He cracks me up.

Going to be banging back the aspirin today. After the long drive home on Friday and helping my friend get her 16 alpaca sheared yesterday my hips and back are shot. But I had so much fun, so it is okay.

May you all have a blessed Easter. TTFN


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY EASTER, BLESSED RESURRECTION DAY!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wonder why I have blue, it's on certain words. Like CB color blind word. Am I losing it or something?
> Maybe I am losing my mind after all don't tell me the doctors were right.
> 
> It is just strange.
> ...


yarnie, I think you have picked up a worm or trojan put there by ad companies. they send you some where else if you click on them.I don't have them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend sent this to me this AM. Odd as I wasn't aware of this site.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My friends on KP.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you enjoy your day at the Grand Canyon LL?


Yes!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good thing about living in the Bible belt schools are out for Good Friday.


Country Bumpkins
for Good Friday only? Ours are on Easter Vacation and we are not in the Bible Belt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love how some of our words are under line in blue.
> 
> It's kind of neat. Wonder how Admin did that. Just certain words.


She's back as Huck...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She's back as Huck...


Good one Luke lucy..

Huckologist :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey wombatnomore,
How are you doing KPG said you are the best. Glad to see you here. 
You put up a good fight with the last one. Bet your glad she is gone.

Not to worry though she'll be back. 

How are you doing other wise?

Try to stay out of trouble, Nay that's not your style.

You go lady, love your attitude.

How's the family?

Are you starting winter over there?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> yarnie, I think you have picked up a worm or trojan put there by ad companies. they send you some where else if you click on them.I don't have them.


Thanks Karverr, have run my AVG complete scan and no virus, trojan or worm.
Will have neighbor the computer man check it out for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good one Luke lucy..
> 
> Huckologist :lol:


more like nutologist, muckologist . One must keep up appearances.

You know loves to confuse the confused. .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I be the first one on the list to pass it around? I want to read it. Make notes of what you think about things. Then maybe we can all talk about it afterwards when everyone reads it.


Why yes you can. Will send it off as soon as I finish it.

any one else want it let CB know. This one really is good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy Easter friends.
> 
> Been with my parents which was a blessing but exhausting. Dad is having a very difficult time with his dementia. He is so scared, and reacts to that fear with anger. But, I inherited his Irish blarney and can usually get him to laugh and then we start anew. My mom is very German in her way of talking to people and handling situations; meaning she has no 'fluff' to her conversation. She has always been that way, not mean or cruel, just straight forward. Dad is now interpreting her way of talking as being bossy and mean. I had to point out to him that she has always been that way to all of us, it is just her way. He then got his Irish on and said, "You mean I have been abused for over 60 years and didn't know it?" I said 'yep'. He cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Oh lady miss you and glad you are back. I love your Dad's humor. But must hurt seeing him leave like that.

Wow 16, that's a lot. Can see why you ache.

What are you going to spin now? Have you finish up project. 
have you dye new wool, want to see the colors.

Have a Blessed Easter too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nighty, night as not sleepy but have big day tomorrow!


Right back at you Jayne .Blessings on this day for you and yours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY EASTER, BLESSED RESURRECTION DAY!


And may you to Have a blessed lovely day.

Gerslay one nice thing today is no more of the low road.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Check out KPG's gorgeous Easter centrepiece on the blog. She's really out done herself this year.


Have to go and have a look. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me this AM. Odd as I wasn't aware of this site.


wow that is neat never knew that either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This made me think of you Yarnie. 
Wishing everyone a very Happy Easter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This made me think of you Yarnie.
> Wishing everyone a very Happy Easter.


Ah your a love lady yes that is me. Winnie the Pooh, the wises Bear I know. Even wiser than some people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Happy Easter friends.
> 
> Been with my parents which was a blessing but exhausting. Dad is having a very difficult time with his dementia. He is so scared, and reacts to that fear with anger. But, I inherited his Irish blarney and can usually get him to laugh and then we start anew. My mom is very German in her way of talking to people and handling situations; meaning she has no 'fluff' to her conversation. She has always been that way, not mean or cruel, just straight forward. Dad is now interpreting her way of talking as being bossy and mean. I had to point out to him that she has always been that way to all of us, it is just her way. He then got his Irish on and said, "You mean I have been abused for over 60 years and didn't know it?" I said 'yep'. He cracks me up.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was a great stress reliever for both of your parents to have you there.

I can relate to what you say. Both my parents are German but Dad is softer more sentimental. Dad has had a few small strokes that affect his balance and mobility and he uses a walker now. But he passed his drivers test and is determined to keep his independence as long as possible. Mom can't help worrying about him (and all of us) and "tells" him what he should and shouldn't do and tensions flare!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me this AM. Odd as I wasn't aware of this site.


I haven't heard of it either. It reminds me of pictures from New Zealand and parts of Newfoundland in Canada.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Karverr, have run my AVG complete scan and no virus, trojan or worm.
> Will have neighbor the computer man check it out for me.


I have blue type on the page that gets underlined when the mouse goes over. I think those are just paid ads for KP and as long as you don't click on them won't do anything.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> more like nutologist, muckologist . One must keep up appearances.
> 
> You know loves to confuse the confused. I love to do that too.


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> more like nutologist, muckologist . One must keep up appearances.
> 
> You know loves to confuse the confused. I love to do that too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Happy Easter friends.
> 
> Been with my parents which was a blessing but exhausting. Dad is having a very difficult time with his dementia. He is so scared, and reacts to that fear with anger. But, I inherited his Irish blarney and can usually get him to laugh and then we start anew. My mom is very German in her way of talking to people and handling situations; meaning she has no 'fluff' to her conversation. She has always been that way, not mean or cruel, just straight forward. Dad is now interpreting her way of talking as being bossy and mean. I had to point out to him that she has always been that way to all of us, it is just her way. He then got his Irish on and said, "You mean I have been abused for over 60 years and didn't know it?" I said 'yep'. He cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Lakes, you sound like a great daughter, I'm sure they enjoy you. Happy Easter


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY EASTER, BLESSED RESURRECTION DAY!


Thank You Mrs.G, have a fantastic Easter


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me this AM. Odd as I wasn't aware of this site.


The pictures are beautiful, almost looks photoshop. thanks and happy Easter


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Easter and enjoy your families, Talk later


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Karverr, have run my AVG complete scan and no virus, trojan or worm.
> Will have neighbor the computer man check it out for me.


Yarnie... after you`ve done a virus scan, click on 'start' then 'control panel' then programs, then 'uninstall a program'. Look down that list to see if there are any programs you don`t recognise, and uninstall it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> more like nutologist, muckologist . One must keep up appearances.
> 
> You know loves to confuse the confused. .


you know I love to confuse the confused too.

I do not have to worry about confusing them......

I did something nasty, I went and read site . I am still laughing about it. I promise I won't go there again. Really I mean it this time. After all they are trying to be nice. I really have to stop and be nice too. But only after I tell you what I have learned.
They confuse each other and their selves.

Did you realize that VL is stupid why you may ask.

Well lets see the women manage to find information about another poster and post pictures. She manage to set up a porn site on another women's husband's site and include a picture of one of us.
She manage to set up porn on sites where she knew others would look.

She manage to get some in that group to lie for her.

She manage to us language that turn the air blue.

But she was to stupid to know how to change her ID, and email address. I am putting this in the simplest terms as possible in case they read this.

So one women mentions this and they all agree. So that makes VL the stupidest women on this or any other site.

See I don't have to confuse them they confuse them selves.

And that is why I am laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarnie... after you`ve done a virus scan, click on 'start' then 'control panel' then programs, then 'uninstall a program'. Look down that list to see if there are any programs you don`t recognise, and uninstall it


We Bee tried it no new programs, before read your post. It is just happening on this site. So will try to find out what is what, and if nothing else have neighbor have a look at it. WCK said there was a site on here that posted about it so will have to check it out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy guess what I had for lunch


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We Bee tried it no new programs, before read your post. It is just happening on this site. So will try to find out what is what, and if nothing else have neighbor have a look at it. WCK said there was a site on here that posted about it so will have to check it out.


So sorry I couldn`t help Yarnie. I had some weird stuff happening to my pc this morning too. I couldn`t click on anything. I thought it was my mouse and changed the batteries. Then I rebooted, and it happened again. 3rd time lucky everything seems fine now touch wood.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bad kitty


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love how some of our words are under line in blue.
> 
> It's kind of neat. Wonder how Admin did that. Just certain words.


Which words do you see underlined? I don't have any underlined on my computer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Check out KPG's gorgeous Easter centrepiece on the blog. She's really out done herself this year.


She's certainly very creative, isn't she? Pulls her ideas out of the air, it seems. :-D


----------



## Jasmati (Apr 14, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Tears running down my face. :lol:


Good to see you!

Hope you're not too battle scarred. It's nice to have a laugh for a change, isn't it?

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wonder why I have blue, it's on certain words. Like CB color blind word. Am I losing it or something?
> Maybe I am losing my mind after all don't tell me the doctors were right.
> 
> It is just strange.
> ...


I bought the book and have yet to read it. Have to finish one on Louis XIV first. It sounds like a pretty straight forward historical account of Jesus' death.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes, as you know that I was posting to her on her Jody thread. I asked her how spying on another KP memeber is different than what she said was done to Jody. Anyway I brought up the sexual content and I hope that is what got her kicked off. All I can say is good riddance.


As my mother use to say, "good riddance to bad rubbish". Watching her meltdown certainly had my attention.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I got this from a friend - Happy Easter
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf


I'm Easter egged smack in the middle of my forehead. Thanks for the chuckle and Happy Easter to you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy Easter friends.
> 
> Been with my parents which was a blessing but exhausting. Dad is having a very difficult time with his dementia. He is so scared, and reacts to that fear with anger. But, I inherited his Irish blarney and can usually get him to laugh and then we start anew. My mom is very German in her way of talking to people and handling situations; meaning she has no 'fluff' to her conversation. She has always been that way, not mean or cruel, just straight forward. Dad is now interpreting her way of talking as being bossy and mean. I had to point out to him that she has always been that way to all of us, it is just her way. He then got his Irish on and said, "You mean I have been abused for over 60 years and didn't know it?" I said 'yep'. He cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Happy Easter, and a Blessed Resurrection Day! 
'This is the Day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad,... Let the house of Israel say, His mercy endures forever.' 
Ps. 118


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That and the way she went after wombat - she made so many accusations and there is no way she could be sure they were the same person.


VL was just making up stuff as she went through her meltdown. She had no proof of anything she was saying about Wombatnomore. All the "individual" thinkers on the left were all jumping on the bandwagon about Wombat being a male. Their leader said so, so it must be true. Pathetic. What a total bunch of losers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the socks want the rug please. and oh flowers. Do you want to see a picture of my weed garden. It is coming up nicely.


My weed garden is blossoming beautifully. I really don't care either. If I manage to get out there, I'm going to clean it out entirely and be done with it. I'm going for the minimalist approach.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I couldn`t help Yarnie. I had some weird stuff happening to my pc this morning too. I couldn`t click on anything. I thought it was my mouse and changed the batteries. Then I rebooted, and it happened again. 3rd time lucky everything seems fine now touch wood.


We Be, check around on my other sites and it is not happening there just on KP. Don't want admin to lose any ad's as it pays for this site and makes it free for us to enjoy. But will see what neighbor thinks about it and if I can stop at least the Blue lines that ads pop up on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My weed garden is blossoming beautifully. I really don't care either. If I manage to get out there, I'm going to clean it out entirely and be done with it. I'm going for the minimalist approach.


Sounds like something I am going to do too. Less work and more enjoyment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like something I am going to do too. Least work and more enjoyment.


I hear you girl friend. I'd rather be camping and kayaking over pulling weeds any day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope all of you will go back and read my site on last page number 162. 

I had a good laugh and so enjoyed it am sure you all will too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy guess what I had for lunch


what what it had to be good could it be no it can't be.

A whole bag of chips. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> what what it had to be good could it be no it can't be.
> 
> A whole bag of chips. :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL you know me so well Yarnie. 
I`ve had about 1/4 of the bag so far with about 3 glasses of water to counteract all that salt.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m in the process of sending KPG something in the mail. It`s rather a large file so had to use Google Drive to upload it. I hope she gets it ok.
I`ve asked her to forward the email and attachment to all those who are on her email list as an Easter gift from me. I din`t like to mention it on the blog last night.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> VL was just making up stuff as she went through her meltdown. She had no proof of anything she was saying about Wombatnomore. All the "individual" thinkers on the left were all jumping on the bandwagon about Wombat being a male. Their leader said so, so it must be true. Pathetic. What a total bunch of losers.


solo,I'm confussed, what is so bad about being a male??? They jumped on me when they found out I was a guy.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> VL was just making up stuff as she went through her meltdown. She had no proof of anything she was saying about Wombatnomore. All the "individual" thinkers on the left were all jumping on the bandwagon about Wombat being a male. Their leader said so, so it must be true. Pathetic. What a total bunch of losers.


I think it had a lot to do with the altered website she posted trying to incriminate Wombat. It was definitely slander pure and simple!

Thanks to Wombat for all the slings and arrows you took.

:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jasmati said:


> Good to see you!
> 
> Hope you're not too battle scarred. It's nice to have a laugh for a change, isn't it?
> 
> :thumbup:


Just noticed you joined 4-14-14. Tell us something about yourself as Avatar & message doesn't say anything!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> solo,I'm confussed, what is so bad about being a male??? They jumped on me when they found out I was a guy.


But Karveer they also called you she and it. That is what they have done since days of old really old.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you know I love to confuse the confused too.
> 
> I do not have to worry about confusing them......
> 
> ...


thought I would bring this forward so you all can see it. may do this for several post.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> solo,I'm confussed, what is so bad about being a male??? They jumped on me when they found out I was a guy.


Nothing wrong with being a man--it was just the way they were saying WB was a man. Slander the way I read it.

We are glad to have you with us Karverr.

Poor VL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My friends on KP.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why yes you can. Will send it off as soon as I finish it.
> 
> any one else want it let CB know. This one really is good.


The last one on the list will send it back to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We were looking at some of the old photo albums and this is one of the few Easters where we didn't have snow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you know I love to confuse the confused too.
> 
> I do not have to worry about confusing them......
> 
> ...


 :lol: They are very easily confused, they take themselves so seriously that they don't recognize humour when they see it here! Word play goes right over their head.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy guess what I had for lunch


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We Be, check around on my other sites and it is not happening there just on KP. Don't want admin to lose any ad's as it pays for this site and makes it free for us to enjoy. But will see what neighbor thinks about it and if I can stop at least the Blue lines that ads pop up on.


Please let us know what he says Yarnie. My screen just has blue words like "Interior Design Online Degree" but the blue underline doesn't show up unless I put the mouse over the text. I've never clicked on any of the ads.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> solo,I'm confussed, what is so bad about being a male??? They jumped on me when they found out I was a guy.


Nothing at all wrong with being a male if you are one. But she wasn't getting anywhere with the usual digs at wombat so she created a fantasy about wombat being a sadistic, perverted man.

They can't seem to accept that rational, intelligent, independent thinkers exist outside of their own circle, so they have to claim that we live in a fantasy world controlled by domineering, mean old men. Now that image would have anyone that knows me, especially DH, ROFLO


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were looking at some of the old photo albums and this is one of the few Easters where we didn't have snow


I love that picture! Your Daddy must be taking the pic. I love pics from the 50's.  My parents were never in our Easter pics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing at all wrong with being a male if you are one. But she wasn't getting anywhere with the usual digs at wombat so she created a fantasy about wombat being a sadistic, perverted man.
> 
> They can't seem to accept that rational, intelligent, independent thinkers exist outside of their own circle, so they have to claim that we live in a fantasy world controlled by domineering, mean old men. Now that image would have anyone that knows me, especially DH, ROFLO


Amen my dh would have to say the same about me. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy Easter friends.
> 
> Been with my parents which was a blessing but exhausting. Dad is having a very difficult time with his dementia. He is so scared, and reacts to that fear with anger. But, I inherited his Irish blarney and can usually get him to laugh and then we start anew. My mom is very German in her way of talking to people and handling situations; meaning she has no 'fluff' to her conversation. She has always been that way, not mean or cruel, just straight forward. Dad is now interpreting her way of talking as being bossy and mean. I had to point out to him that she has always been that way to all of us, it is just her way. He then got his Irish on and said, "You mean I have been abused for over 60 years and didn't know it?" I said 'yep'. He cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Glad you are back home. My parents were the same. We would have thought they hated each other at times but they really loved each other. My Daddy had the same sense of humor. He sure could set my Mother in place when he had had enough. He always cracked me up. I was the only one that could handle him in the end.
Wow are you going to get some of that wool? Bet you are taking a nap about now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can hear WB crunching the chips from here. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nothing wrong with being a man--it was just the way they were saying WB was a man. Slander the way I read it.
> 
> We are glad to have you with us Karverr.
> 
> Poor VL!


 :!:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL best lunch ever!!!
It`s a gorgeous sunny day here today...in the 70`s


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can hear WB crunching the chips from here. :XD:


I relished every bite Bumpy. Wish I could have shared them with you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh no where is my little purple heart in my sig? I made it small especially so that admin wouldn`t delete it.

edit...there it is.
I forgot to click on update


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no where is my little purple heart in my sig? I made it small especially so that admin wouldn`t delete it.
> 
> edit...there it is.
> I forgot to click on update


That is a good idea WB. Glad you liked your chips.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea WB. Glad you liked your chips.


Thanks Bumpy....are you going to have a small purple heart in your sig too?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy check your PMs


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Nothing wrong with being a man--it was just the way they were saying WB was a man. Slander the way I read it.
> 
> We are glad to have you with us Karverr.
> 
> Poor VL!


Poor VL my rear. She got less than what she deserved, should have been booted a long time ago. my question is what about her other alias's, she's probably back on spewing her ignorance as we speak.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Nothing wrong with being a man--it was just the way they were saying WB was a man. Slander the way I read it.
> 
> We are glad to have you with us Karverr.
> 
> Poor VL!


Looking at the ones crying they muct be the lefty bunch, love the pic


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea WB. Glad you liked your chips.


will you ladies please stop chomping those darn chips, I cant hear my tv for the noise and I got my hearing aides turn way up.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing at all wrong with being a male if you are one. But she wasn't getting anywhere with the usual digs at wombat so she created a fantasy about wombat being a sadistic, perverted man.
> 
> They can't seem to accept that rational, intelligent, independent thinkers exist outside of their own circle, so they have to claim that we live in a fantasy world controlled by domineering, mean old men. Now that image would have anyone that knows me, especially DH, ROFLO


WCK , you won't believe that bunch. After making a comment they attacked me my wife and my puppy. I use to have Zoe as my avatar, one of them ,I can't remember which accused me of having improper relations with my puppy. Admin deleted their comment and did nothing to them for it.So I know how nasty they can be.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a nice surprise from my sil. She left me a box of Godiva chocolates for dog sitting. Yum I eating one now. My favorite.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nothing wrong with being a man--it was just the way they were saying WB was a man. Slander the way I read it.
> 
> We are glad to have you with us Karverr.
> 
> Poor VL!


Oh janie you wipe me out. I couldn't stop laughing. Is that over easy or flip easy over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The last one on the list will send it back to you.


No please take it to St. Vinnies or a store that helps the poor. I will not read it again and hate to have books sitting gathering dust.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got home after spending the afternoon with my oldest, DIL, the grands. Great food, great company, and a great time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> WCK , you won't believe that bunch. After making a comment they attacked me my wife and my puppy. I use to have Zoe as my avatar, one of them ,I can't remember which accused me of having improper relations with my puppy. Admin deleted their comment and did nothing to them for it.So I know how nasty they can be.


I know karverr. One comment that was especially nasty was one of the several times I reported the witch. Such a misandrist and how it was tolerated by her supporters was beyond me. Sexists, each and every one of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I know karverr. One comment that was especially nasty was one of the several times I reported the witch. Such a misandrist and how it was tolerated by her supporters was beyond me. Sexists, each and every one of them.


Do you think maybe they had a slight problem in that area? I mean really .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just got home after spending the afternoon with my oldest, DIL, the grands. Great food, great company, and a great time.


Love the new picture. Glad your day was fun. Did you get up into the 70's today. We did now it is raining don't care as day is almost over with.

Have to add about picture looks like duck feet? is it, love how happy they both look. Can't help but wanting to cuddle them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> WCK , you won't believe that bunch. After making a comment they attacked me my wife and my puppy. I use to have Zoe as my avatar, one of them ,I can't remember which accused me of having improper relations with my puppy. Admin deleted their comment and did nothing to them for it.So I know how nasty they can be.


I`m so sorry they attacked you like that karverr. So it`s really true....liberalism really is a mental disease.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just got home after spending the afternoon with my oldest, DIL, the grands. Great food, great company, and a great time.


Oh more cute pics of the sweet twins. Cole and Ellie are too cute in their bunny ears.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a gorgeous pic to share that my son sent me.
You may remember months ago I made my sons friend and his wife an afghan. hat and booties for their newborn son Elijah. 
I always promised to post a pic when I got one of him. My son sent me this today of him covered in the afghan I made and wearing the WVU Mountaineers hat. Isn`t he a little darling.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> VL was just making up stuff as she went through her meltdown. She had no proof of anything she was saying about Wombatnomore. All the "individual" thinkers on the left were all jumping on the bandwagon about Wombat being a male. Their leader said so, so it must be true. Pathetic. What a total bunch of losers.


I am soooooo shocked that any of them would act like that. What a bunch of AOWs

Here is my shocked face :-o


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry they attacked you like that karverr. So it`s really true....liberalism really is a mental disease.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have a gorgeous pic to share that my son sent me.
> You may remember months ago I made my sons friend and his wife an afghan. hat and booties for their newborn son Elijah.
> I always promised to post a pic when I got one of him. My son sent me this today of him covered in the afghan I made and wearing the WVU Mountaineers hat. Isn`t he a little darling.


The afghan is a beautiful! Sweet baby Elijah.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry they attacked you like that karverr. So it`s really true....liberalism really is a mental disease.


A disease that survives on hate, bullying, etc... everything the left supposedly stands against. :thumbdown: :?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A disease that survives on hate, bullying, etc... everything the left supposedly stands against. :thumbdown: :?


Ironic, isn't it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


Now you can relax. Glad he is home.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


Glad that he's home and safe. You must be relieved.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ironic, isn't it.


Usually happens when pointing fingers, 3 fingers point back at you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a nice surprise from my sil. She left me a box of Godiva chocolates for dog sitting. Yum I eating one now. My favorite.


That`s a wonderful surprise...enjoy every bite - you deserve it!
♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, Ladies. Have a nice evening, and a Happy and Blessed (balance of) Resurrection Day. 
Am too tired to keep my eyes open. Sweet dreams, y'all!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Wendy bee, I guess I did something wrong. I did as you said .I copy the url for yours and put it in the sig. box and I got the link not the photo.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


So glad he is safe and home


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I have a gorgeous pic to share that my son sent me.
> You may remember months ago I made my sons friend and his wife an afghan. hat and booties for their newborn son Elijah.
> I always promised to post a pic when I got one of him. My son sent me this today of him covered in the afghan I made and wearing the WVU Mountaineers hat. Isn`t he a little darling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> Wendy bee, I guess I did something wrong. I did as you said .I copy the url for yours and put it in the sig. box and I got the link not the photo.


karverr..... use the img tag thus..... [ img ] *paste link here* [ /img ] 
Put them without the spaces like I did to demonstrate. See if that works


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What an adorable toddler, one of the best videos I`ve seen today.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/video-adorable-toddler-thinks-hes-3435714


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you know I love to confuse the confused too.
> 
> I do not have to worry about confusing them......
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
nothing is as confusing as your writing. What a garbled attempt to explain something. Not a laughing matter. Sad in fact.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


Good to hear. Hope wiser.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


I think all the young people should go to other countries and see how they live. It makes them appreciate what they have here more.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

well you ladies finish this wonderful day the Lord gave as I am off to dream land thinking about home grown tomatoes, especially BLT sandwiches, good night to all, he is risen indeed


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> well you ladies finish this wonderful day the Lord gave as I am off to dream land thinking about home grown tomatoes, especially BLT sandwiches, good night to all, he is risen indeed


Good night karverr. Yes He is :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> WCK , you won't believe that bunch. After making a comment they attacked me my wife and my puppy. I use to have Zoe as my avatar, one of them ,I can't remember which accused me of having improper relations with my puppy. Admin deleted their comment and did nothing to them for it.So I know how nasty they can be.


Some of them have no limits to their crudeness. Sorry you and your wife had to experience that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Just got home after spending the afternoon with my oldest, DIL, the grands. Great food, great company, and a great time.


The twins are soooo cute with their bunny ears and duck feet


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> well you ladies finish this wonderful day the Lord gave as I am off to dream land thinking about home grown tomatoes, especially BLT sandwiches, good night to all, he is risen indeed


BLT`s are the best aren`t they karverr....especially when the bread is toasted. And with fresh tomatoes from your own garden - they would be spectacular.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry they attacked you like that karverr. So it`s really true....liberalism really is a mental disease.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is too funny. Best one ever!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have a gorgeous pic to share that my son sent me.
> You may remember months ago I made my sons friend and his wife an afghan. hat and booties for their newborn son Elijah.
> I always promised to post a pic when I got one of him. My son sent me this today of him covered in the afghan I made and wearing the WVU Mountaineers hat. Isn`t he a little darling.


He's so adorable Wendy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Monday is Bonnie's Birthday. Happy Birthday Bonnie. Love you. Is the the big one?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


Glad to hear he's safely back at home!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bonnie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That`s perfect Westy
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bon...Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Denim and Pearls!!! 

Good Morning KPG!

Happy Birthday Bonnie!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Thumper...are those two ADORABLE babies your grands? Oh my gosh, they are sooooooo CUTE!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bon!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thumper...are those two ADORABLE babies your grands? Oh my gosh, they are sooooooo CUTE!


Yes, they are my grands. And I have to agree that they are adorable. 

Thanks for the complement.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Birtday, Bon. Hope you are treated like the queen you are!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon...Happy Birthday!!!


Bon better get home so she won't miss her party we are having. Have a great day Bonnie!<3


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> WCK , you won't believe that bunch. After making a comment they attacked me my wife and my puppy. I use to have Zoe as my avatar, one of them ,I can't remember which accused me of having improper relations with my puppy. Admin deleted their comment and did nothing to them for it.So I know how nasty they can be.


Have you read the thread they are using lately? They are nasty women! Nothing is sacred to them nor private.

They forget that we are adults & know about all things, but they are so juvenile that they think it is "cool" to talk about sex. They need to grow up!

I don't understand why Admin allows these kind of comments as they don't have any place on a knitting site.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Poor VL my rear. She got less than what she deserved, should have been booted a long time ago. my question is what about her other alias's, she's probably back on spewing her ignorance as we speak.


I was referring to the "cooked" egg when I said poor VL. Sorry I didn't make myself clear.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


Glad he got home safely. Hugs to you as I know you were worried.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I had to keep this as it fits the AOW perfectly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bonnie & praying for many more--enjoy the day, hugs.

Can't find my BD thingy! Sorry


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like the US but from Canada

This, from a Canadian child

The Lord's Prayer (very different and true!)



BY A 15-year-old SCHOOL KID

who got an A+ for this entry

(TOTALLY AWESOME)!



The Lord's Prayer

Is not allowed in most

US Public schools any more.



A kid in WINNIPEG, Manitoba, wrote the following

NEWSchool Prayer:



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now I sit me down in school

Where praying is against the rule

For this great nation under God

Finds mention of Him very odd.

If scripture now the class recites,

It violates the Bill of Rights.

And anytime my head I bow

Becomes a Federal matter now.

Our hair can be purple, orange or green,

That's no offense; it's a freedom scene..

The law is specific, the law is precise.

Prayers spoken aloud are a serious vice.

For praying in a public hall

Might offend someone with no faith at all..

In silence alone we must meditate,

God's name is prohibited by the Provence.

We're allowed to cuss and dress like freaks,

And pierce our noses, tongues and cheeks...

They've outlawed guns, but FIRST the Bible.

To quote the Good Book makes me liable.

We can elect a pregnant Senior Queen,

And the 'unwed daddy,' our Senior King.

It's 'inappropriate' to teach right from wrong,

We're taught that such 'judgments' do not belong..

We can get our condoms and birth controls,
Study witchcraft, vampires and totem poles...

But the Ten Commandments are not allowed,
No word of God must reach this crowd.

It's scary here I must confess,

When chaos reigns the school's a mess.

So, Lord, this silent plea I make:

Should I be shot; My soul please take!

Amen



If you aren't ashamed to do this, Please pass this on..

Jesus said, 'If you are ashamed of me, I will be ashamed of you before myFather.'


~~~~~~~~~AWESOME~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

West Coast Kitty

We are proud of how big our Hearts are and how much we care about.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Maybe the county could fill in some of the Pot Holes, some are so big and filled with swamp muck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonnie sorry I did not know it was your Birthday but do hope you have a lovely day and get lots of "Presents" what is a birthday with out lots and lots of presents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad he is safely home Joey, and if he is anything like his mom,with your wisdom sure he has learned.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I think there is a conspiracy going on and must be investigated. Husband brought me a chocolate bunny too. The ears disappeared.What do you think?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Talk to Dad on the phone last night. Can tell when he can't hear me. His answers do not match what was being said. He has speakers attach to his phone and it seems that is not helping him any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like the US but from Canada
> 
> This, from a Canadian child
> 
> ...


It really apply's here too does it not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Maybe the county could fill in some of the Pot Holes, some are so big and filled with swamp muck.


Some you have to swim through. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Maybe the county could fill in some of the Pot Holes, some are so big and filled with swamp muck.


County already filled up 2 sink holes. Time for a couple of more. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some you have to swim through. :roll:


Or jump over. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I was referring to the "cooked" egg when I said poor VL. Sorry I didn't make myself clear.


Oh I took it to mean fried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK ha ha ha ha

good picture of brain and thought process.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my and still confused.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Kitty, that is the funniest poster I've seen in a long time!
Great! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie!


Luscious cake, Kitty.
Happy Birthday, Bonnie! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from the eye dr. Dh got a thumbs up. He has his other eye done May 7th.
> Yarnie I stayed up to see the blood moon. Thanks for staying up with me. You are so much fun. It is going to be a 4 cups of coffee day today.


I'm glad DH got a good report. It amazes me that this cataract surgery has become so routine and with such good results. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I think there is a conspiracy going on and must be investigated. Husband brought me a chocolate bunny too. The ears disappeared.What do you think?


 :lol: The head has disappeared now too! What's next?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Talk to Dad on the phone last night. Can tell when he can't hear me. His answers do not match what was being said. He has speakers attach to his phone and it seems that is not helping him any more.


Hugs Yarnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quizhttp://www.brainfall.com/results/what-dog-breed-are-you/ I am a Saint Bernard. I would have thought a terrier.


Redwood. Was anybody else a redwood?

Dog - scottish terrior - it said I'm a bit of a loner. WHAT!?? Nothing could be further from the truth. Oh, well. Can't get 'em all right.

The flower one - daisy. That's what I carried at my wedding, too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my and still confused.


foggy thinking


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

period.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Have a safe and enjoyable trip LL


Knit crazy - your avatar is so pretty. Are they your flowers? What kind?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Scottish Terrier-Pomeranian (tie) ?


I was a "pure" ScottishTerrier the first time, but it said I was a loner and didn't need people to be happy. Not true, so I took it again. This time I'm the same mix as you!! It's getting better...

And now - I know why I get so confused. I'm a loner (Scottish Terrior) and true friend (Pomeranian). I'm dizzy. How about you, Jokim?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Taxday Taxpayers


Hah - laughing and crying at the same time! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A little sweet. Not as juicy as an apple, and a little tart. DD cuts one in half and then trims the outer peel off with a knife. Then, she slices thin and into 1.5 inch pieces and tosses them into a tossed salad.


I've tried to figure out what you're talking about, and I can't find the original post. Tomatoes? Water chestnuts? Now my curiosity has gotten the best of me!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wonder why I have blue, it's on certain words. Like CB color blind word. Am I losing it or something?
> Maybe I am losing my mind after all don't tell me the doctors were right.
> 
> It is just strange.
> ...


I imagine the underlined, blue text is a link that your computer has generated due to a setting on your system. Click on one of the blue , underlined word(s) Yarnie and see what, if anything, you see. Sometimes autocorrect will cause this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's another good one
> You can't get any more accurate than this!
> This is straight forward country thinking.. by Jeff Foxworthy
> 
> ...


True, isn't it? I really like Jeff Foxworthy. He's from around here, and I hear he's a very nice guy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> period.


I`ve said it before and I`ll say it again....I wish this site had a 'like' button.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I drove from Shreveport to Austin ,Tx. when my little sister was on her death bed with cancer. When I prayed with her in the hospital for forgiveness, you could see the Lord wash all the fear from her face and you could tell the Lord had taken away her suffering, she passed a week later 2 days after her 35 birthday.
> The Lord is risen, he has risen indeed


What an experience - to see that. I believe that God gives us every chance to believe. So good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Knit crazy - your avatar is so pretty. Are they your flowers? What kind?


Those are my Rhododendrons at our cabin. The picture is from last year. We have the cabin up for sale now so we're not spending as much time there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> We have a Mennonite colony that brings corn to a local farmers market and it is some of the best I have eaten. every body selling tomatoes are toooo expensive, I would rather grow my own.


We gave up on tomatoes - soil too acidic maybe. In Baltimore, the tomatoes taste like they've been sugared, and the corn is out of this world. We used to get it all fresh from the local stands in summer. "Indescribably delicious!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Friends - you've been busy - you're up to page 123 so I've got lots to catch up on. I had a really good visit with my parents and some of my family (missed out on db#2's son and 2 daughters). My parents' taxes are done and they both get refunds so they're happy about that. Dad is doing better and has more tests with the urologist on Thurs. He's seems to have aged alot since I saw him last Nov and he's moving a lot more slowly - it's sad. Mom has her health issues too, but they're under better control.
> 
> The weather was pretty good while I was there but the forecast called for snow and strong winds for today, lucky for me it didn't start til after I left. Got home to light rain.


Glad you're back safely and that your Dad is doing better. It takes a lot out of us as we get older.

Six days since you posted this, WCK - and you chatters are up to page 171 already. I came back from trip, started on p. 115. I'm up to 122 - only 50 some to go - unless some of you are planning to just keep on posting while I"m trying to catch up! :lol: :lol:

This group cannot be controlled! If we are breathing, we're posting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bonnie. Hope it is a beautiful day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve said it before and I`ll say it again....I wish this site had a 'like' button.


You can save this one Wendy - just a little more work to use it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> solo,I'm confussed, what is so bad about being a male??? They jumped on me when they found out I was a guy.


Don't be confused. Nothing is wrong with being a male. It was just the dirty disgusting things VL was saying about Wombatnomore. VL is just one disgusting individual.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nothing more needs saying. We all end up 6' under!


Yes - pushin' up daisies - we all have that in common. That reminds me of picture - a country path with two women walking together toward a distant lake, and the caption said, "We're all just walking each other home." I love that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't patronize someone like that, no matter how good her talent. :|


Who is this foolish woman in Steel Magnolias who hates the South?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ...especially after the stone has been rolled away.  :thumbup:


Yes. Last night I found out that The Passion of Christ was on tv. I turned it on just at the point of the crucifixion. It was very sad. I hadn't seen it before. It was midnight, so I turned it off and saved the Resurrection for today.

I remember seeing "The Greatest Story Ever Told." When they visited the tomb, it showed the women's shock. They said to each other, "He is risen!" They were saw awestruck - it was contagious. I've never forgotten it.

Imagine being there and seeing that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Just asking.....who is the "mean" actress y'all are talking about? You've aroused my curiosity....don't leave me here in wonderment!


Same here, Georgiegirl!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> foggy thinking


Another good one, Kitty! Where on earth do you find these zingers? Keep 'em coming, girl! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Solo, I will need a pacer. I'm already planning what desserts I'll make for Easter. Cream puffs w/choc. on the bottom, choc. cake, cinn-choc, babka (recipe in local paper), and vanilla bunny w/white coconut frosting.
> Any of you ladies ever hear of Dyngus Day? It's a big Polish celebration on Mon. after Easter, big in WNY. People make plans to go to DD parties, much like N.Orleans carnival celebration. DH and I aren't much for parties anymore, and never were into dancing, but it's fun to see the goings on and the food, etc.


So THAT's Dyngus Day! I like the name. I also enjoy outdoor food festivals. There were some when we visited DD in Chicago a few years back. The aroma - divine. The people were so friendly - and about 80% of them had brought their dogs! It was fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I do believe that I will have to help Solo in her endeavor to
> restrain your chocolate habits. I will help with the cream-puffs and the vanilla bunny with delicious coconut icing . remember we are only looking out for your best interest. I mean what are friends for?


You are a kind-hearted friend, Karverr, sacrificing like that for Solo. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Now I am dying for cream puffs...


So am I. I like the frozen ones from the grocery store.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Amen yarnie I can't agree more.
> 
> the photos you posted on the blog looked great, I will try and get enough nerves built up to try them.


Agreed. Patterns, if you can, Yarnie?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


Glad he's back safe and sound.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have a gorgeous pic to share that my son sent me.
> You may remember months ago I made my sons friend and his wife an afghan. hat and booties for their newborn son Elijah.
> I always promised to post a pic when I got one of him. My son sent me this today of him covered in the afghan I made and wearing the WVU Mountaineers hat. Isn`t he a little darling.


What a cutie. He certainly looks good wearing the hat and covered by the afghan.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> foggy thinking


Not just foggy, Kitty, but hypocritical in a BIG way! 
But still, they call us hypocrites, when ultimate hypocrisy oozes out of their very pores!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie. Hope it is a beautiful day.


Thank you, Knit crazy! It is a beautiful day here in Georgia. I finally put some pretty pillows on the chairs on my deck, and the azaleas are in bloom. Pink is the color right now. Weather is looking up. The sound of our youngest granddaughter's sweet babbling is still in my head, and I'm looking forward to seeing them again soon. I'm very content at the moment, enjoying catching up here on KP.

I hope you're also having a nice day after your trip.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


(for the post on the liberal brain.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> period.


More examples of their ultimate hypocrisy!
Thank you Gali.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie!


X2. Have a special day Bonnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was a "pure" ScottishTerrier the first time, but it said I was a loner and didn't need people to be happy. Not true, so I took it again. This time I'm the same mix as you!! It's getting better...
> 
> And now - I know why I get so confused. I'm a loner (Scottish Terrior) and true friend (Pomeranian). I'm dizzy. How about you, Jokim?


Happy Birthday, Bonnie!!
Welcome back to us, Bonnie. Hope your trip was enjoyable.
Have you ever seen a Pomeranian act around people? You would be dizzy too, Bonnie.  They are very friendly dogs.
My grandmother had one. I love dogs, all varieties.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> period.


galinipper
Bundy should be jailed for stealing from us Taxpayers, otherwise allow the homeless to just take over vacant properties without paying rent.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've tried to figure out what you're talking about, and I can't find the original post. Tomatoes? Water chestnuts? Now my curiosity has gotten the best of me!


Jicama? I think that's what it was.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Then they call the ones that "work" greedy since they want to keep what they have earned.


It only applies to the Republicans that "work". Any Democrat that works is totally excluded.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You can save this one Wendy - just a little more work to use it!


Thanks Westy

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So am I. I like the frozen ones from the grocery store.


I make my own..though I call them fresh cream eclairs with chocolate frosting on top.
Now I`m going to make some next week...I have a craving for them now. I can`t think why

Happy Birthday bon


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She's back as Huck...


She has always been Huck. Both personas show rude, nasty mouths, but both are extreme attack agents.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m making fish for dinner tonight. Me and my son want rice with it, hubby wants mashed potatoes.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> She has always been Huck. Both personas show rude, nasty mouths, but both are extreme attack agents.


VL is Huck? Wow


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> VL is Huck? Wow


Think about the level of nastiness. A few (Ingried, Huck, and VocalLisa come to mind) reach a new low for that type of behavior. PeaceGoddess comes to mind too, but she's got different issues. Are there more, maybe, but I don't interface with them enough to figure that out.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

It's a good time for States to start buying land back from the Federal government now that it's 17 trillon plus in debt.
This could be a win win for the western states.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

period


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So am I. I like the frozen ones from the grocery store.


As soon as I get home, I am making some!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> period


How nice that you favor ugly ethnic slurs and caricatures, galinipper. How Christian.

Shame on you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Think about the level of nastiness. A few (Ingried, Huck, and VocalLisa come to mind) reach a new low for that type of behavior. PeaceGoddess comes to mind too, but she's got different issues. Are there more, maybe, but I don't interface with them enough to figure that out.


You can really see their issues by the way they write.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You can really see their issues by the way they write.


Yes, and the rabid nature of their anger towards others. Bratty Patty is another one that I am sure was VocalLisa. Susan is just a hypocrite. Nobody deserves more Pinocchios than Dirty Harry, not even Obama. He's the greedy politician behind the BLM attacks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/04/21/kelly-mcparland-latest-keystone-delay-is-another-sign-of-a-paralyzed-presidency/

Sign of a paralyzed presidency ....
Those in favour of building the Keystone XL pipeline include unions, science, the U.S. State department, the states through which it will run, many Democrats, most Republicans and the majority of the American public. Those against are diehard environmentalists, and a motley list of Hollywood celebrities. Science says the pipeline is no threat to the environment; Daryl Hannnah says it is. President Barack Obama is going with the star of Zombie Night and The Hot Flashes..........
.................Maybe like Vladimir Putin, Stephen Harper decided theres no sense making concessions to a man who cant make a decision ..........
........Mr. Obamas lack of confidence in his own administration has become so pronounced that, almost as soon as Secretary of State John Kerry announced a deal with Moscow to dial down the temperature in the region, Mr. Obama publicly conceded it might be a waste of time. Can you imagine John F. Kennedy, having warned Khrushchev to get his missiles out of Cuba, telling Americans, What the hell, it might not work, but were giving it a shot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It's a good time for States to start buying land back from the Federal government now that it's 17 trillon plus in debt.
> This could be a win win for the western states.


Why is there so much federal land in the west compared to the east?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It makes one wonder how the Feds got the land in the first place.
> 
> I do know of a person who owned some land and a cabin in what later became a national park. He could own it and live there as long as he lived. But he could never sell it nor give it away. It would become federal property upon his death. I do not remember if there would be a payment paid to his estate.


I don't know...
I read that when the East was settled land sales constituted a major source of income for the federal government. I don't know about the West. I think people are starting to ask that very question.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Did you smell sulphur on page 173?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

wrapping up here at work. Talk later my friends


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, and the rabid nature of their anger towards others. Bratty Patty is another one that I am sure was VocalLisa. Susan is just a hypocrite. Nobody deserves more Pinocchios than Dirty Harry, not even Obama. He's the greedy politician behind the BLM attacks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/04/21/kelly-mcparland-latest-keystone-delay-is-another-sign-of-a-paralyzed-presidency/
> 
> Sign of a paralyzed presidency ....
> Those in favour of building the Keystone XL pipeline include unions, science, the U.S. State department, the states through which it will run, many Democrats, most Republicans and the majority of the American public. Those against are diehard environmentalists, and a motley list of Hollywood celebrities. Science says the pipeline is no threat to the environment; Daryl Hannnah says it is. President Barack Obama is going with the star of Zombie Night and The Hot Flashes..........
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/04/21/kelly-mcparland-latest-keystone-delay-is-another-sign-of-a-paralyzed-presidency/
> 
> Those in favour of building the Keystone XL pipeline include unions, science, the U.S. State department, the states through which it will run, many Democrats, most Republicans and the majority of the American public. Those against are diehard environmentalists, and a motley list of Hollywood celebrities. Science says the pipeline is no threat to the environment; Daryl Hannnah says it is. President Barack Obama is going with the star of Zombie Night and The Hot Flashes..........
> .................Maybe like Vladimir Putin, Stephen Harper decided theres no sense making concessions to a man who cant make a decision ..........
> ........Mr. Obamas lack of confidence in his own administration has become so pronounced that, almost as soon as Secretary of State John Kerry announced a deal with Moscow to dial down the temperature in the region, Mr. Obama publicly conceded it might be a waste of time. Can you imagine John F. Kennedy, having warned Khrushchev to get his missiles out of Cuba, telling Americans, What the hell, it might not work, but were giving it a shot.


This decision, like most made by Obama, is about politics. The Democrats are so worried about the mid-term election this year and about 2016 that they are appeasing all their possible voters, whose numbers are rapidly shrinking. I get email pleas for money and support on a daily basis from the Democratic National Committee, and I don't know how I got on their list. But it is funny to read the daily panic.

The MO for Obama is "don't make any of our supporters mad. The unions have just been put on hold. Their financial support and voter get-out will not turn Republican unless the Republicans offer them something they can't get by waiting. The environmentalists are the voters Obama can't afford to lose between now and the election. The celebrities provide $$ the Dems need. So, the King of appeasement is appeasing them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Did you smell sulphur on page 173?


wafting up from the sink holes


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did you smell sulphur on page 173?


Probably--the Prince of Darkness is no doubt grinning over your shoulder at the sight of your "Frito Bandito" caricature. How Christian to smear a whole ethnic group in order to score political points.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: The head has disappeared now too! What's next?


Oh my we really must keep on the look out for who is doing this. I wonder if it is a unknow chocolate peep they do make them know. Do you think they may feel slighted because they are so small and only can get to a bigger size by microwave?

This is so sad mine is missing feet and eye now. :?: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> foggy thinking


yes that is so right. How dare those mean people can be working hard and making a profit ect. They should pay more after all they did do it the hard way. They could have just gone on the dole. :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I took it to mean fried.


Yep, fried! Huck has shown up to take VL's place. She has many names.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> period.


say's it all doesn't. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve said it before and I`ll say it again....I wish this site had a 'like' button.


WB, I love your message of pearl power!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then they call the ones that "work" greedy since they want to keep what they have earned.


Well yes they are greedy, can't you see that. It is so apparent

How dare they go out and work and work and make all that money they should be giving it all to the poor. Then start all over again and make money and give it to the poor again, and again and again and again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Who is this foolish woman in Steel Magnolias who hates the South?


Was it Wheezer as she said she hated everything--Shirley McLain played her perfectly. That is a great comedy but sad too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, Knit crazy! It is a beautiful day here in Georgia. I finally put some pretty pillows on the chairs on my deck, and the azaleas are in bloom. Pink is the color right now. Weather is looking up. The sound of our youngest granddaughter's sweet babbling is still in my head, and I'm looking forward to seeing them again soon. I'm very content at the moment, enjoying catching up here on KP.
> 
> I hope you're also having a nice day after your trip.


Happy Birthday Bonb--I found it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> VL is Huck? Wow


Yup, & Cheeky too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I make my own..though I call them fresh cream eclairs with chocolate frosting on top.
> Now I`m going to make some next week...I have a craving for them now. I can`t think why
> 
> Happy Birthday bon


I'll be right over before you put the chocolate on them. Share your recipe?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So THAT's Dyngus Day! I like the name. I also enjoy outdoor food festivals. There were some when we visited DD in Chicago a few years back. The aroma - divine. The people were so friendly - and about 80% of them had brought their dogs! It was fun.


It's not safe on the roads tonight with all the Dyngus Days partying/drinking going on. We're staying home. I'm too tired to do anything anyway, after a whole day in the garden bending, digging, etc...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It makes one wonder how the Feds got the land in the first place.
> 
> I do know of a person who owned some land and a cabin in what later became a national park. He could own it and live there as long as he lived. But he could never sell it nor give it away. It would become federal property upon his death. I do not remember if there would be a payment paid to his estate.


As far as I know, Bundy has been using the land for years & guess some of Obo's henchmen found out & ordered him off. The Feds shot & killed one of his prize bulls for no reason. Then the Indians started to protest without weapons, but the Feds were fully armed!

Those Feds should be punished for cruelty to animals. The bull was just eating grass!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Why is there so much federal land in the west compared to the east?


They have been pushing the Indians into smaller areas & taking the land.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't know...
> I read that when the East was settled land sales constituted a major source of income for the federal government. I don't know about the West. I think people are starting to ask that very question.


It doesn't seem constitutional that Fed. gov't should own land that is located within a state. Hmm.........................


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WB, I love your message of pearl power!


Thanks Jane... Feel free to nab the pic and quote for your own signature too.
Jane...did you get my email?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - pushin' up daisies - we all have that in common. That reminds me of picture - a country path with two women walking together toward a distant lake, and the caption said, "We're all just walking each other home." I love that.


That's our purpose in life, isn't it? To walk each other to our heavenly home.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It only applies to the Republicans that "work". Any Democrat that works is totally excluded.


That's right. Another example of hypocrisy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m making fish for dinner tonight. Me and my son want rice with it, hubby wants mashed potatoes.


You're lucky your family will eat fish at home. Mine will only eat fish as a take out. Very frustrating since I love to prepare fish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Glad you're back safely and that your Dad is doing better. It takes a lot out of us as we get older.
> 
> Six days since you posted this, WCK - and you chatters are up to page 171 already. I came back from trip, started on p. 115. I'm up to 122 - only 50 some to go - unless some of you are planning to just keep on posting while I"m trying to catch up! :lol: :lol:
> 
> This group cannot be controlled! If we are breathing, we're posting.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did you smell sulphur on page 173?


Yes


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It makes one wonder how the Feds got the land in the first place.
> 
> I do know of a person who owned some land and a cabin in what later became a national park. He could own it and live there as long as he lived. But he could never sell it nor give it away. It would become federal property upon his death. I do not remember if there would be a payment paid to his estate.


That stinks! Not being able to hand it down to your heirs or sell it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's not safe on the roads tonight with all the Dyngus Days partying/drinking going on. We're staying home. I'm too tired to do anything anyway, after a whole day in the garden bending, digging, etc...


How was yesterday? Or did I miss your post? I am sore from my gardening Saturday. I let myself get out of shape. Really out of shape. :shock: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> X2. Have a special day Bonnie.


Thanks, solo. I'm just waiting for my DS and his family to come and have birthday cake with us. Oh - just heard a car door!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is a true tragedy, to live a whole life without knowing Jesus. The ultimate deprivation of love. A loveless life.


Yes - but it sounds like she's having eternity with Him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DIL, grands and son will be here for brunch, DD and SIL will be here for dinner. Trying hard to figure out how to make one flow into the other and still use some of the same food.


It sounds like an interesting challenge! It's nice you had a full house almost all day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You can visit me in the hospital for brunch. I will put out a spread of leftovers from Easter to keep you all full! ;-) :-D


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How was the party Bon?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

That's a beautiful sky in your avatar Bonnie. Is it your place? How was your time with the family for Easter?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell everyone about the trip DH and I took today to visit our favorite winery. We had a great lunch there a NPD picked up some wine. I love the place it feels like being in Italy. Then, DH took me to get some yarn at the nearby town.
> I got the idea to make a simple vest for myself when I saw a young lady with a pullover vest at the tasting room. It had a garter stitch hem, armhole trim and neckline. The stitch pattern on circular needles size 3 or 4 with #2 yarn was:
> * Purl rows 1-3
> Knit row 4
> ...


I love this picture, KC. What a beautiful smile you have - you must have had a great time. Good description of the vest - sounds pretty. I like the flared sleeves. I couldn't make it without a pattern to save myself. 
Just this weekend I saw a vest I crocheted for my daughters about 30 years ago. Even looking right at it, I don't know how in the world I did it. Must have just blindly followed the pattern. It was very simple

I'd love to see the vest when you're finished.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PEEP! (Looks like fun fur and a pair of tights!)


Adorable! Is this little peep yours?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love all shades of blue too, but leaning more towards teal and aqua. But I was asking about whether you chose red or white wine at the winery (I prefer reds).
> 
> Look forward to seeing Austen's new sweater and your vest.


I like those colors, too. Also thought it was the wine you asked about. We're on the same wave length right now. Scottish Terrior, too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for starting the blog Yarnie! I love the privacy of it all.Great idea. All of us get to have peace and quite. Ahhhh No white noise.


Ditto here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's very interesting and something to definitely watch. Corruption and government, say it isn't so!!!!!


Corruption and government - it isn't so. See? I fixed it!

Well, it works for obama. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, just think - since we will be helping a friend the calories from the pastries will NOT COUNT. This is true - I made it up and am sticking to it.


I'm sure it's true. Otherwise, it wouldn't be fair. :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Solo, I only drink diet dr peppers so that any calories I eat is cancelled out by the diet drink. that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


That's the way it works. And if it says "Diet" on the label, it means the more you drink, the skinnier you get! I love science.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Karveer you are on a run tonight. Glad to see you are in a jolly mood.


All the donuts do that to a person!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This decision, like most made by Obama, is about politics. The Democrats are so worried about the mid-term election this year and about 2016 that they are appeasing all their possible voters, whose numbers are rapidly shrinking. I get email pleas for money and support on a daily basis from the Democratic National Committee, and I don't know how I got on their list. But it is funny to read the daily panic.
> 
> The MO for Obama is "don't make any of our supporters mad. The unions have just been put on hold. Their financial support and voter get-out will not turn Republican unless the Republicans offer them something they can't get by waiting. The environmentalists are the voters Obama can't afford to lose between now and the election. The celebrities provide $$ the Dems need. So, the King of appeasement is appeasing them.


Right as usual, KC. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the way it works. And if it says "Diet" on the label, it means the more you drink, the skinnier you get! I love science.


I like your way of thinking


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are going to the beach after Easter service. Solo meet me at my house. Whoever wants to meet us here can go. From Ar to Florida. Got to be white sand. Get a lot of sun screen. I got the sweets and towels.


I'm in. You know I"m bringing ice cream. It gets hot at the beach.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I make my own..though I call them fresh cream eclairs with chocolate frosting on top.
> Now I`m going to make some next week...I have a craving for them now. I can`t think why
> 
> Happy Birthday bon


oh thanks a lot, I just about got those cream puff things out of my head, and here you go again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a beautiful sky in your avatar Bonnie. Is it your place? How was your time with the family for Easter?


I love it to the way the clouds are and the colors.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm in. You know I"m bringing ice cream. It gets hot at the beach.


I am eating like a pig and gaining tons of weight!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> All the donuts do that to a person!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bon, mised you around last couple of days


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought it was interesting to hear what KPG is doing now. So glad we can talk there.


She has so much energy! I agree - it's fun to have her with us again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


So funny, Gali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too much teeth!


It's an ad for orthodontists and whitening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry I did that to you CB. Here is a deserved selfie of real men. Not weiners.


 :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, and the rabid nature of their anger towards others. Bratty Patty is another one that I am sure was VocalLisa. Susan is just a hypocrite. Nobody deserves more Pinocchios than Dirty Harry, not even Obama. He's the greedy politician behind the BLM attacks.


another one is susanmo2000, she is a nasty too. I see on this page she made another nasty comment


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am eating like a pig and gaining tons of weight!


you I tried on a shirt that i got last fall. Oh my it must have shrunk.

Yes I am sure it did. It had to have shrunk. What more can I say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she's having a wonderful time with the 5 grands. Good thing she stocked up on chocolate eggs to give herself an energy boost. I'll have to remember to tell her that I read another of the Mitford books on the Edmonton trip.


I'm back now - did you like the book? Which one was it? I loved them - such great characters. The author is a great story-teller.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just ignore her karverr. Not worth mentioning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you I tried on a shirt that i got last fall. Oh my it must have shrunk.
> 
> Yes I am sure it did. It had to have shrunk. What more can I say.


My pants have shrunk!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Yarnie, thanks for all you have done. I'll learn to post pictures over there soon. KPG has alot of great project lined up. Wish I had more time  It's noon and time for a little lunch my friends, I am cleaning the garage, getting flower pots out and filling them with fresh potting soil, trimming rose bush and fertilizing. The Farrier is coming this afternoon, so the horses and donkey will be getting their spring pedicure...I need one too, but Jesse the Farrier is way to rough :-D Talk later


This is a great post, Gali!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Why is there so much federal land in the west compared to the east?


low population, wide open spaces


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was yesterday? Or did I miss your post? I am sore from my gardening Saturday. I let myself get out of shape. Really out of shape. :shock: :roll:


Yesterday was a very busy day for me. Brunch for 9 at 11 AM. That lasted until 1:30 pm. At 5:30 I had 5 for dinner. It went smoothly but I was exhausted. After posting a couple of items, I went to bed at 9:30. Sent most of the food home with the company. I always make enough food to send home so my DIL and DD don't have to cook for a few days. My son in law loves my leftovers, Bless his little heart. My rose garden got my attention today and boy do I feel it. Am out of shape also, and golf starts in 2 weeks! :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I wish you all could get to meet Mr. Stubby. He is so sweet. He has a nice gray coat, but so sad he is missing half his tail. Know he has nothing to shake with or balance with. Poor Mr. Stubs the squirrel. I just saw him today and had to give him a name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My pants have shrunk!


See it is happening to much lately. It must have something to do with the fabric that is being used.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I just came across a 'Mitford' book and set it aside to read later. How are those books?


I enjoyed them thoroughly. It's nice to read them in order if you can because the story develops over time. The characters are wonderful. I liked to read them at bedtime because they were such gentle books, full of good things - with just enough suspense to keep you turning the pages. Let me know what you think if you get a chance


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She has so much energy! I agree - it's fun to have her with us again.


Happy Birthday To You 
Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday Dear Bonnie
Happy Birthday To You

Georgiwfirl


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was yesterday? Or did I miss your post? I am sore from my gardening Saturday. I let myself get out of shape. Really out of shape. :shock: :roll:


it's called getting older. I have the same problem,too many cookies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This one is much better!


Oh my gosh!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol:


What a beautiful photo of sunset (sunrise?), Bonnie, on your avatar.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is good, but you should try the wine in the boxes it is a classic nicely aged at least for a week.  :wink:


I prefer to drink my wine out of a lovely, slightly aged brown paper bag. There's a trick to it. You have to practice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yesterday was a very busy day for me. Brunch for 9 at 11 AM. That lasted until 1:30 pm. At 5:30 I had 5 for dinner. It went smoothly but I was exhausted. After posting a couple of items, I went to bed at 9:30. Sent most of the food home with the company. I always make enough food to send home so my DIL and DD don't have to cook for a few days. My son in law loves my leftovers, Bless his little heart. My rose garden got my attention today and boy do I feel it. Am out of shape also, and golf starts in 2 weeks! :roll:


You are wearing me out just reading about all of that. You are a good mama , dil and mil. :thumbup: You must be a very good cook.
My rose bush by my back door is loaded with blooms. Some color peaking out. Will try to take a pic for everyone when they bloom . I would like to see yours too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I prefer to drink my wine out of a lovely, slightly aged brown paper bag. There's a trick to it. You have to practice.


LOL Girl we have missed you! :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See it is happening to much lately. It must have something to do with the fabric that is being used.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia.
> WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


I have a friend who had aggressive breast cancer in her early forties. She asked many people who had gone through reconstructive surgery about how it was. Every one said they wouldn't do it again. It must be difficult.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my daughters friends needs our prayers. She had breast cancer 3 years ago. She had been looking forward to reconstruction surgery. She had it 3 weeks ago. She has had trouble with infection. She had to go in for surgery today to take it all out on one side because the infection was so bad. She is only 40 and a diabetic too. She is a knitter and we talk all the time about her socks and hats she makes. I feel so sorry for her. She is a real sweetie.I have known her since she was 2. Also my mil is back in the hospital with pneumonia.
> WCK what did the dr say about your Daddy?


CB, so sorry about your mil. Did she have the pneumonia vaccine? It keeps one of the bad pneumonia germs away. I hope she's better soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> DH brought Molly home today from her spay surgery. She looks good & acts as if she feels well. No kittens for us. One cat is enough!


I'm glad that's over for Molly and she's doing so well.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Ditto here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you I tried on a shirt that i got last fall. Oh my it must have shrunk.
> 
> Yes I am sure it did. It had to have shrunk. What more can I say.


that's the only possible answer Yarnie; unless the mysterious bunny mucher is also a seamstress on the side??


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I enjoyed them thoroughly. It's nice to read them in order if you can because the story develops over time. The characters are wonderful. I liked to read them at bedtime because they were such gentle books, full of good things - with just enough suspense to keep you turning the pages. Let me know what you think if you get a chance


I think my MIL will read it before I get a chance to read it.
She has more time.  
I'm always on the look out for books for her that aren't too 'risque' or modern, more ala Pearl S. Buck style, if you know what I mean.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My pants have shrunk!


LL it was probably too small when you got hoping to lose down to it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, so sorry about your mil. Did she have the pneumonia vaccine? It keeps one of the bad pneumonia germs away. I hope she's better soon.


Just got a call from DD my mil has afungus in her lungs. Don't know how they found it. They didn't take a tissue sample. Maybe what she has had all along. She is out of the hospital.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Happy Birthday To You
> Happy Birthday To You
> Happy Birthday Dear Bonnie
> Happy Birthday To You
> ...


young lady are you nipping the cherry a little too much? I mean when you can't remember how t spell your own name-----?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are wearing me out just reading about all of that. You are a good mama , dil and mil. :thumbup: You must be a very good cook.
> My rose bush by my back door is loaded with blooms. Some color peaking out. Will try to take a pic for everyone when they bloom . I would like to see yours too.


Buds already! Wow, I just cut down my bushes to barely stubs. My climbers and clematis had to be taken down (cut) to ground level because the rabbits nibbled the green canes all around. I may have lost some bushes, but when they bloom I will take photos and post them. First rose bloom around here is mid June at the earliest.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a call from DD my mil has afungus in her lungs. Don't know how they found it. They didn't take a tissue sample. Maybe what she has had all along. She is out of the hospital.


how terrible, must give prayer for that


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a call from DD my mil has afungus in her lungs. Don't know how they found it. They didn't take a tissue sample. Maybe what she has had all along. She is out of the hospital.


A fungus? Never heard of such a thing. Is it serious and hard to treat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Buds already! Wow, I just cut down my bushes to barely stubs. My climbers and clematis had to be taken down (cut) to ground level because the rabbits nibbled the green canes all around. I may have lost some bushes, but when they bloom I will take photos and post them. First rose bloom around here is mid June at the earliest.


My sister's clematis were loaded down with blooms today. I cut mine to 18" in March. They will shoot up in a few more days. No blooms. She had all her trees cut so they get plenty of sun where she has them.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Buds already! Wow, I just cut down my bushes to barely stubs. My climbers and clematis had to be taken down (cut) to ground level because the rabbits nibbled the green canes all around. I may have lost some bushes, but when they bloom I will take photos and post them. First rose bloom around here is mid June at the earliest.


I bought DW 6 rose bushes and one had a bud on it before we could even get it in the ground.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A fungus? Never heard of such a thing. Is it serious and hard to treat?


My uncle had it. They thought he had cancer and took 1 1/2 of his lungs out but he was a heavy smoker. He lives about 20 years with only half a lung. He had a painful recovery. Don't know about her treatment yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's the only possible answer Yarnie; unless the mysterious bunny mucher is also a seamstress on the side??


Ah you may be on to something there.

A bunny muncher who can remove seams on fabric and sews them in on the side. Yes your right, but then you are always RIGHT. :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

another day finished, now I get to sleep and see if God gives me a second chance and lets me wake tomorrow. good night ladies and gents


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I bought DW 6 rose bushes and one had a bud on it before we could even get it in the ground.


Were they Knock-Outs? They are so pretty. Always are loaded with blooms.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> another day finished, now I get to sleep and see if God gives me a second chance and lets me wake tomorrow. good night ladies and gents


Bless you Karverr and your lovely wife have a good nights rest.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister's clematis were loaded down with blooms today. I cut mine to 18" in March. They will shoot up in a few more days. No blooms. She had all her trees cut so they get plenty of sun where she has them.


Must be beautiful when fully opened. Love clematis and roses.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were they Knock-Outs? They are so pretty. Always are loaded with blooms.


Oh my gosh knock outs and knock offs, what are you people planting down there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh knock outs and knock offs, what are you people planting down there.


I always call them Roundup roses. I had to catch myself. They really are Knock outs. No fungus lots of blooms and their are so many colors. I like the pink ones.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I bought DW 6 rose bushes and one had a bud on it before we could even get it in the ground.


Roses just can't wait to put out buds. Fuchsia is the same way. Happy to be blooming all the time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.pallensmith.com/articles/growing-knock-out-roses


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Let me take this opportunity to say Goodnight to all of you kind ladies and Karverr. Have a restful night's sleep and wake up refreshed to face another day which God in His mercy, hopefully, will give us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon there is an art to drinking wine from a paper bag. But you do know it's a good thing .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This the one that will bloom first.https://www.roguevalleyroses.com/rose/eden-rose


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm back now - did you like the book? Which one was it? I loved them - such great characters. The author is a great story-teller.


It was A New Song (book 5) where Fr Tim and Cynthia move to Whitecap Island. It was very easy reading at the airport and on the plane. I love how she develops the characters - very realistic and you feel that you know them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> low population, wide open spaces


but why does the federal govt own the land rather than state?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I wish you all could get to meet Mr. Stubby. He is so sweet. He has a nice gray coat, but so sad he is missing half his tail. Know he has nothing to shake with or balance with. Poor Mr. Stubs the squirrel. I just saw him today and had to give him a name.


The poor little guy, they really depend on their tails for balance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I prefer to drink my wine out of a lovely, slightly aged brown paper bag. There's a trick to it. You have to practice.


 :lol: A skill that takes time to develop I'm sure!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Let me take this opportunity to say Goodnight to all of you kind ladies and Karverr. Have a restful night's sleep and wake up refreshed to face another day which God in His mercy, hopefully, will give us.


Nite to you to sweet lady. God Bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a friend who had aggressive breast cancer in her early forties. She asked many people who had gone through reconstructive surgery about how it was. Every one said they wouldn't do it again. It must be difficult.


DH's oldest sister had a breast and lymph nodes removed last year and she decided against the reconstructive surgery. She's had chemo and agreed to participate in an experimental chemo treatment as well. She's had some bad days, but overall is getting better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I think my MIL will read it before I get a chance to read it.
> She has more time.
> I'm always on the look out for books for her that aren't too 'risque' or modern, more ala Pearl S. Buck style, if you know what I mean.


I think the Mitford series would be perfect for her then. Great characters and story line, does get into some deeper social issues but always without being vulgar


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a call from DD my mil has afungus in her lungs. Don't know how they found it. They didn't take a tissue sample. Maybe what she has had all along. She is out of the hospital.


Are they able to treat it with meds then CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are they able to treat it with meds then CB?


I don't know. My dd had to round up the boys for bed. She didn't have time to talk. Only know that she is back at the nursing home and has fungus .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.pallensmith.com/articles/growing-knock-out-roses


the single blooms look almost like the Alberta wild rose


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the single blooms look almost like the Alberta wild rose


Is this the Alberta wild rose?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this the Alberta wild rose?


Yes, pretty isn't it? BC's official flower is dogwood


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

who is in your new avatar CB?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Easter Monday is a holiday in a lot of European countries and in UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. It was a continuation of the celebration of Easter but I don't think it has a lot of religious significance anymore. All federal govt and agency employees have the day off so many of the provinces did as well. Most of the larger retail stores and businesses are open though.


We were talking about that at my house today (on Easter Monday). I'm the only one in my family who remembers it. I think we used to have the day off from school.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, pretty isn't it? BC's official flower is dogwood


Yes it is pretty, so is the dogwood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> who is in your new avatar CB?


Matthew my youngest. He was worn out from finding eggs at church. They had 10,000 eggs out on the grounds.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane... Feel free to nab the pic and quote for your own signature too.
> Jane...did you get my email?


Yes, thank you as it was a lovely Easter gift.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My pants have shrunk!


It's that darned dryer--it does the same thing to mine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Matthew my youngest. He was worn out from finding eggs at church. They had 10,000 eggs out on the grounds.


Wow - that's a lot of eggs! No wonder he was worn out, bet all the other kids were too - but had a lot of fun.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> young lady are you nipping the cherry a little too much? I mean when you can't remember how t spell your own name-----?


Geez Karverr...that late at night I was darn lucky to even remember the Happy Birthday song....& nope, wasn't nipping nor sipping the cherry juice....Bailey's Irish Cream (spelled correctly?) is my choice of happy juice...& just had my eyes examined yesterday & 'till the new specs arrive I might very well mess up more messages......oh well....y'all got my message, especially Bonnie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> LL it was probably too small when you got hoping to lose down to it.


Maybe that's it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a call from DD my mil has afungus in her lungs. Don't know how they found it. They didn't take a tissue sample. Maybe what she has had all along. She is out of the hospital.


I have never heard of this. Glad she is out of the hospital.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the single blooms look almost like the Alberta wild rose


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the single blooms look almost like the Alberta wild rose


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the single blooms look almost like the Alberta wild rose


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's that darned dryer--it does the same thing to mine.


That must be it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's that darned dryer--it does the same thing to mine.


That must be it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's that darned dryer--it does the same thing to mine.


That must be it!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Geez Karverr...that late at night I was darn lucky to even remember the Happy Birthday song....& nope, wasn't nipping nor sipping the cherry juice....Bailey's Irish Cream (spelled correctly?) is my choice of happy juice...& just had my eyes examined yesterday & 'till the new specs arrive I might very well mess up more messages......oh well....y'all got my message, especially Bonnie.


P.S. Had my eyes dilated & was literally next to blind..so,that's my other excuse for not being up to par....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just saw this - it's great! Moral: Don't mess with the Military!

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/131602-dem-opponent-mocked-military-service-rep-tom-cotton-responded-perfectly/

He's running in your state, CB!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh knock outs and knock offs, what are you people planting down there.


Knock Out is the name of a variety of a rose that is very 'floriferous' (blooms all the time). It does not necessarily have the Hybrid Tea rose shape, but if you like lots of color, that's the rose for you. I personally love the Tea rose form and fragrance, so that's what I grow most of. Knock Out is easier to take care of as opposed to regular Hybrid Teas, Floribundas, Minis, etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's a very cute one. Make sure you can hear it. Only six seconds - adorable.

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/131535-viral-video-cute-baby-making-music-six-seconds-pure-awesomeness/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning! May you all have a blessed day! 

The sun is shining...we're going shopping for plants for the garden...leftover roasted chicken is in the refrigerator for supper...my latest WIP is on the needles. Can it get any better?

&#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a very cute one. Make sure you can hear it. Only six seconds - adorable.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/131535-viral-video-cute-baby-making-music-six-seconds-pure-awesomeness/


bonbf3...I love that! (if you leave it open it keeps looping) What fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My uncle had it. They thought he had cancer and took 1 1/2 of his lungs out but he was a heavy smoker. He lives about 20 years with only half a lung. He had a painful recovery. Don't know about her treatment yet.


Cute bunny in your avatar, CB. Enjoying a well-deserved rest after a busy Easter delivery day?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw this - it's great! Moral: Don't mess with the Military!
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/131602-dem-opponent-mocked-military-service-rep-tom-cotton-responded-perfectly/
> 
> He's running in your state, CB!


bonbf3...I love that one too! I only wish I could vote for him!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I bought DW 6 rose bushes and one had a bud on it before we could even get it in the ground.


You are such a good hubby, Karverr. Roses are the most beautiful of flowers, but just like many of us, wives, they're high maintenance. ;-) :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH's oldest sister had a breast and lymph nodes removed last year and she decided against the reconstructive surgery. She's had chemo and agreed to participate in an experimental chemo treatment as well. She's had some bad days, but overall is getting better.


Prayers for her, and hope her improvement continues. God Bless her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the single blooms look almost like the Alberta wild rose


Yes they are very pretty. There is a single rose (8-10 petals) called 'Dainty Bess' that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, thank you as it was a lovely Easter gift.


Excellent. Did you notice the afghan I`m knitting in there...the herringbone one? Like every knitting pattern I`ve ever purchased/downloaded I will tweak so it`s not the same as the printed version. It has the dreaded right twist on it and it didn`t look right, so I adapted it c3f rather than two stitches and amended the pattern to accommodate the extra stitch.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw this - it's great! Moral: Don't mess with the Military!
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/131602-dem-opponent-mocked-military-service-rep-tom-cotton-responded-perfectly/
> 
> He's running in your state, CB!


I hope he wins the Arkansas governor's race.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning! May you all have a blessed day!
> 
> The sun is shining...we're going shopping for plants for the garden...leftover roasted chicken is in the refrigerator for supper...my latest WIP is on the needles. Can it get any better?
> 
> ♥


Good Morning, Gerslay! 
Good luck shopping for plants. Hope you find great additions to your garden. I'm sure they'll be beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> P.S. Had my eyes dilated & was literally next to blind..so,that's my other excuse for not being up to par....


That's a good enough reason. We will let you off this time. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I hope he wins the Arkansas governor's race.


Yes me too. It is close so far. We would love to have him over you know who.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were they Knock-Outs? They are so pretty. Always are loaded with blooms.


no they were not knock outs, but DW wants a bunch of them. I love the way they get filled with flowers.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon there is an art to drinking wine from a paper bag. But you do know it's a good thing .


What do you have to do? drink fast I assume.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> but why does the federal govt own the land rather than state?


The gov. sets aside land to protect some endangered species and to preserve natural forests so they will have trees. The logging industry devastated a lot of forests and the gov. set them up to preserve them. My problem I have is called emminate domain that always an arm of gov. whether federal or local to take someones land for the good of the economy. this is similar to the Bundy problem, they want the land so China can build a solar plant on it.
Why not sell them the grand canyon and let them make a national dump there. that way all states can ship there trash and dump there.Same thing


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning! May you all have a blessed day!
> 
> The sun is shining...we're going shopping for plants for the garden...leftover roasted chicken is in the refrigerator for supper...my latest WIP is on the needles. Can it get any better?
> 
> ♥


No sun here. Rained last night. I am glad I got a few flowers from my sister in the ground. They will love the rain. Yes left overs and not cooking always a good thing. Oh I sound like Martha Stewart. I am sorry. Don't want to sound like a lib.
Enjoy your plant shopping.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> P.S. Had my eyes dilated & was literally next to blind..so,that's my other excuse for not being up to par....


I guess while your sipping, any excuse will do . ha,ha just joking--
love you all


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a very cute one. Make sure you can hear it. Only six seconds - adorable.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/131535-viral-video-cute-baby-making-music-six-seconds-pure-awesomeness/


Cute. You must be missing your little grandgirl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> bonbf3...I love that one too! I only wish I could vote for him!


I will be! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> no they were not knock outs, but DW wants a bunch of them. I love the way they get filled with flowers.


I have all kinds of roses. I have the knockouts on my porch in pots. They are always blooming. The pink single ones. I got them at Walmart for a dollar at the end of summer a few years ago.
They are a little pricey but worth it.
I got my mother a yellow knockout for Mother's day a few years ago. It is not as pretty as the red or pink. The roses are too pale. If you wait until after Mother's day the prices on flowers go down a little.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that was amazing - here is the link -
> 
> http://www.reshareworthy.com/rescued-baby-hummingbird-video/


Touching video - nice young man - such a tiny bird. He was dedicated. Makes me want to know more about him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that was amazing - here is the link -
> 
> http://www.reshareworthy.com/rescued-baby-hummingbird-video/


Touching video - nice young man - such a tiny bird. He was dedicated. Makes me want to know more about him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have 4, count `em, 4 knitted afghan projects to finish by Christmas.... 2 of `em to finish by early December. Plus I have a friends family heiloomn afghan to repair for a friend of mine in Ohio.
> If you don`t see me for a while you will know why.


I feel your pain. I have two afghans to finish asap. I cast on one. Not getting too far.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my favorite ice cream Baskin Robbins is Jamocia almond fudge. Yum.


Oh, that's my older daughter's favorite, too. She used to work at Baskin-Robbins. She enjoyed that - got to take a scoop home every time she worked.

Actually, CB, when I first saw one of your pictures, you reminded me of my oldest daughter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is cute. Puppy seemed bored with all the yawning.


So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol. Love it. I only wish our dogs agreed with the benefits as well. However, they have their own ideas. Hence the fact that they are all in their crates downstairs right now.
> 
> The funny thing is that not all of them are locked in. I am beginning to think that they go to their crates in a protest of solidarity. Even those that don't generally like each other. It's really rather amusing.


Inspiring, even.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s the beauty of doing 4 completely different afghans Bumpy. If I get bored with one, I can start on another.
> The one I`m working on now is for a friend of mine in Chicago. We both like a Welsh soap opera, and in that show in one scene of an afghan on a soap characters couch. It`s a cable zip zag design and I fell in love with it. I told my friend to choose a colour she wanted to have and I would knit it for her. She chose burgundy.
> Then I`m knitting a blue one with yellow border for us. And I`m knitting a red/white/blue for Bill next door. And finally I`m knitting one for my son in the camo yarn I unravelled from where he scorched it. I am using a few dark chocolate brown skeins of yarn to set off the camo in a different design that what my son had before. I`m not using cable this time.


You are so productive! I think that's great! I wish I were like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Beautiful sweater WB. Handsome son!


Ditto!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally finished the baby sweater that I was working on for Austen . Thought you might like a peek at it. Notice the buttons are fish. That's my Jesus motif. I think it is too big for him now, but perhaps by Fall. Too bad it looks so much like Spring. Oh well.
> 
> DH is at home now. I stay until the 28th. I am handling night feedings now as DD is no longer breast feeding. Austen is a very aggressive eater. He doesn't have any patience at feeding time. At least DD can rest at night for a week or so. Lack of sleep doesn't bother me much. So, I get a chance to cuddle him for awhile. He is growing and filling out. But, by the next time I get to see him and hold him, he will be 8 mos. old. They are coming to visit us at Christmas.


That's a beautiful sweater! I love the color and the style. I hope your daughter gets some rest. I'm like you - I just keep going. Some day my battery is going to just stop!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that's my older daughter's favorite, too. She used to work at Baskin-Robbins. She enjoyed that - got to take a scoop home every time she worked.
> 
> Actually, CB, when I first saw one of your pictures, you reminded me of my oldest daughter.


 We lived on the block that Baskins Robbins was on when I was expecting our first. We would walk down to get me 2 scoops every night. When I was afraid I was gaining too much weight I tried to stop. Every night I would wait until 8:55 and tell dh to run hurry they are closing. They were already waiting on him because it happened more than once. :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lived on the block that Baskins Robbins was on when I was expecting our first. We would walk down to get me 2 scoops every night. When I was afraid I was gaining too much weight I tried to stop. Every night I would wait until 8:55 and tell dh to run hurry they are closing. They were already waiting on him because it happened more than once. :-o :shock: :lol:


oh, CB that is terrible when the ice cream store has you on speed dial. I've only been there a couple of times. I prefer blue bell,the pecan praline in particular.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/04/21/kelly-mcparland-latest-keystone-delay-is-another-sign-of-a-paralyzed-presidency/
> 
> Sign of a paralyzed presidency ....
> Those in favour of building the Keystone XL pipeline include unions, science, the U.S. State department, the states through which it will run, many Democrats, most Republicans and the majority of the American public. Those against are diehard environmentalists, and a motley list of Hollywood celebrities. Science says the pipeline is no threat to the environment; Daryl Hannnah says it is. President Barack Obama is going with the star of Zombie Night and The Hot Flashes..........
> ...


There is more danger to the environment by the oil being transported by truck or train then there would be by the pipeline. Regardless if the pipeline is approved or not, the oil will still be transported to the Gulf. The report Obama was waiting for, before he would make his decision, said overall it is safe to go ahead with the pipeline. Obama obviously didn't like the results of the report so postponed the decision once again. Six years into this presidency, this behavior is just business as usual.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to try to post my socks and my scarf with the button on it. I made the vintage bunny a year or two ago.


Very nice, CB. I love the idea of a button on the scarf.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Why is there so much federal land in the west compared to the east?


The eastern states compelled Congress to transfer title to their lands, thus the fed gov't only controls around 5% of the land east of Colorado.

This applied to all states when they came up for statehood:

Promise of the fed gov't to transfer title to the public lands is the same to all newly created states, both east and west of Colorado. The Supreme Court (US) refers to these statehood contracts as "trusts", "solemn compacts" and "bi-lateral agreements" to be performed in a timely fashion.

In 1976 Congress passed the Federal Land Policy Management Act - FLPMA. This Act unilaterally declares that it was their (federal government) "policy to retain these lands in federal ownership".

2009 The Supreme Court unanimously declared that Congress doesn't have the authority to unilaterally change "the uniquely sovereign character of a state's admission to the Union, particularly where all of a state's public lands are at stake".

This is at the core of Cliven Bundy's refusal to pay the land lease for grazing. The federal gov't doesn't own the land, therefore can't lease it nor can it collect grazing fees.

Other western states are getting in on the problem of the land ownership. This is definitely something to take an interest in.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are so productive! I think that's great! I wish I were like that.


Thanks bon.
Hooray I got my 2 DVDs from Netflix today. I`m doing leftovers for dinner tonight so now I can I knit away to my hearts content while I watch both movies. I got 'Saving Mr Banks' and 'The Book Thief'. I`ve been waiting ages to get them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> no they were not knock outs, but DW wants a bunch of them. I love the way they get filled with flowers.


Are you near Tyler, TX, Karverr? There is a big rose nursery in Tyler whose name escapes me at the moment. Great climate for growing roses in that part of TX!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love the new photo of the twins Thumper.


So do I - cuter than bunnies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a photo of the baby socks I finished on Thurs. They yarn in the centre is what I'm using for the second pair, got the leg on the first sock done and ready to start the heel flap. Also included a tradtional hooked rug on burlap made with heavy yarn instead of fabric strips. And some rhodos to remind you spring will come.


What a nice post - "these are a few of our favorite things!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chips, baking and chocolate and all these other goodies. DH always gives me a chocolate bunny and it doesn't take too long to look like the bunny on the right.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Men if they are hungry enough they will eat anything. Wait a min. so will I.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you I tried on a shirt that i got last fall. Oh my it must have shrunk.
> 
> Yes I am sure it did. It had to have shrunk. What more can I say.


Check to see if you got any chocolate on the shirt Yarnie. We all know chocolate shrinks clothes, Auntie Acid says so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love how some of our words are under line in blue.
> 
> It's kind of neat. Wonder how Admin did that. Just certain words.


Where? I haven't seen that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The eastern states compelled Congress to transfer title to their lands, thus the fed gov't only controls around 5% of the land east of Colorado.
> 
> This applied to all states when they came up for statehood:
> 
> ...


Do you think the 'snowball' is beginning to 'roll'? ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My friends on KP.


I like that! Thanks for posting, sis!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Do you think the 'snowball' is beginning to 'roll'? ;-)


Yes I do, and it's about time.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Are you near Tyler, TX, Karverr? There is a big rose nursery in Tyler whose name escapes me at the moment. Great climate for growing roses in that part of TX!


I am right on the state line by Louisiana and Texas on I 20


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were looking at some of the old photo albums and this is one of the few Easters where we didn't have snow


How sweet! I love seeing childhood pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The last one on the list will send it back to you.


Count me in!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that picture! Your Daddy must be taking the pic. I love pics from the 50's.  My parents were never in our Easter pics.


My Dad was a professional photographer, just getting started when I was little. We have an embarrassing number of pictures of me as a toddler etc. He had to practice on SOMEONE!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can hear WB crunching the chips from here. :XD:


Go, get 'em, Wendy Bee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lived on the block that Baskins Robbins was on when I was expecting our first. We would walk down to get me 2 scoops every night. When I was afraid I was gaining too much weight I tried to stop. Every night I would wait until 8:55 and tell dh to run hurry they are closing. They were already waiting on him because it happened more than once. :-o :shock: :lol:


Ahh - what we do for love! He probably also knew he'd be making that trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lived on the block that Baskins Robbins was on when I was expecting our first. We would walk down to get me 2 scoops every night. When I was afraid I was gaining too much weight I tried to stop. Every night I would wait until 8:55 and tell dh to run hurry they are closing. They were already waiting on him because it happened more than once. :-o :shock: :lol:


Great story! Great husband!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like the force is not with them since Darth Vader is gone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> oh, CB that is terrible when the ice cream store has you on speed dial. I've only been there a couple of times. I prefer blue bell,the pecan praline in particular.


But they loved me. I gained 42 lbs with my dd. Love all Blue Bell. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am right on the state line by Louisiana and Texas on I 20


Oh, DH and I must've past right through your town when we traveled from TX to Shreveport, few years back. Can't tell you much about the area except that it rained something awful. Like a monsoon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> WCK , you won't believe that bunch. After making a comment they attacked me my wife and my puppy. I use to have Zoe as my avatar, one of them ,I can't remember which accused me of having improper relations with my puppy. Admin deleted their comment and did nothing to them for it.So I know how nasty they can be.


They are sick and twisted and can't hide it. It comes out over and over again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They are sick and twisted and can't hide it. It comes out over and over again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is more danger to the environment by the oil being transported by truck or train then there would be by the pipeline. Regardless if the pipeline is approved or not, the oil will still be transported to the Gulf. The report Obama was waiting for, before he would make his decision, said overall it is safe to go ahead with the pipeline. Obama obviously didn't like the results of the report so postponed the decision once again. Six years into this presidency, this behavior is just business as usual.


And there are those that call the Republicans obstructionists. Ridiculous.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have all kinds of roses. I have the knockouts on my porch in pots. They are always blooming. The pink single ones. I got them at Walmart for a dollar at the end of summer a few years ago.
> They are a little pricey but worth it.
> I got my mother a yellow knockout for Mother's day a few years ago. It is not as pretty as the red or pink. The roses are too pale. If you wait until after Mother's day the prices on flowers go down a little.


What is a knockout rose as I've never heard of it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What is a knockout rose as I've never heard of it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The eastern states compelled Congress to transfer title to their lands, thus the fed gov't only controls around 5% of the land east of Colorado.
> 
> This applied to all states when they came up for statehood:
> 
> ...


Thanks Solo for posting this--were you aware that the Feds showed up where Bundy's cattle were & shot &killed one of his prized bulls for only eating grass? Those henchmen should go to trial for unusual cruelty to animals.

From what I was told, the fed gov does not own the land & were just throwing Obo's weight around. Bundy had been grazing cattle on that land for years, but it just became another way to throw the American Indians around. The Indians did not have any weapons, but the Feds showed up fully armed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmtM5Jb5Cpg


Thanks as I only have one Rose & it was here when we bought this house. It is very fragrant & pink in color. DH keeps it trimmed. Last winter was very harsh so not coming to life as it might be dead. Iris plants are growing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have a gorgeous pic to share that my son sent me.
> You may remember months ago I made my sons friend and his wife an afghan. hat and booties for their newborn son Elijah.
> I always promised to post a pic when I got one of him. My son sent me this today of him covered in the afghan I made and wearing the WVU Mountaineers hat. Isn`t he a little darling.


He's very cute - beautiful eyes on that boy! He looks darling in that great-looking hat. Georgia Tech colors, too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

how strong are we fellow chocoholics?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your prayers for my son. He arrived safely home tonight from the Philippines. Poorer and wiser, I hope.


I'm glad he's home safe and sound.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What an adorable toddler, one of the best videos I`ve seen today.
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/video-adorable-toddler-thinks-hes-3435714


He's cute - sweet video.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is one thing we have stressed in our children is travel.
> He went to the Boy Scout Jamboree in Holland, spent a summer in Poland remodeling a church, We went to visit his sister when she was an exchange student in Germany (then traveled in 3 other countries), Spent a winter break in France with Campus Crusade, Then a year in Kuwait, with the Army. Now the Philippines. He has done a bit of traveling. Beside the traveling in the US and Canada.


He's had a lot of valuable experiences that some of us never have. I'm happy for him to have seen so much at such a young age.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Monday is Bonnie's Birthday. Happy Birthday Bonnie. Love you. Is the the big one?


Hi, CB. Yes, this was the big one. I still don't know what happened! I thought I was 42 yesterday. 
:shock:

I had a great birthday - family was very attentive to little old Mom - very sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie!


Oh! How beautiful! Thank you, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon...Happy Birthday!!!


That's so cute! Thanks, Wendy Bee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim and Pearls!!!
> 
> Good Morning KPG!
> 
> Happy Birthday Bonnie!


Good morning, Gerslay = and thank you for the birthday greeting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday Bon!


Thanks, LL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Birtday, Bon. Hope you are treated like the queen you are!


Thanks, thumpbunny - they were very good to me. I had a lovely day - balloons and flowers - it was fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


That's so cute, Gali! Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> how strong are we fellow chocoholics?


Then I am a weakling . Oh no not more snow! :x


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon better get home so she won't miss her party we are having. Have a great day Bonnie!<3


Thanks, CB. All these wonderful wishes have made it even better!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB. Yes, this was the big one. I still don't know what happened! I thought I was 42 yesterday.
> :shock:
> 
> I had a great birthday - family was very attentive to little old Mom - very sweet.


That is so sweet. I know. Just a few days ago..... :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie & praying for many more--enjoy the day, hugs.
> 
> Can't find my BD thingy! Sorry


Thanks, Jane - hugs back to you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The eastern states compelled Congress to transfer title to their lands, thus the fed gov't only controls around 5% of the land east of Colorado.
> 
> This applied to all states when they came up for statehood:
> 
> ...


Thanks Solo. Should be very interesting to see how it all plays out. I would think this is something all states would be concerned about - if Congress can unilaterally change a condition for a group of states, it would set a precedent for making other unilateral changes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like the US but from Canada
> 
> This, from a Canadian child
> 
> ...


Smart boy. It's a shame, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonnie sorry I did not know it was your Birthday but do hope you have a lovely day and get lots of "Presents" what is a birthday with out lots and lots of presents.


You have nothing to be sorry about. I did have a very nice birthday. Lots of birthdays wishes, birthday hugs, and some gifts that were just perfect. It was a happy day! Thanks, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I think there is a conspiracy going on and must be investigated. Husband brought me a chocolate bunny too. The ears disappeared.What do you think?


I think it's the Russians!

(Remember when we were afraid of them? And that ended - and we were friends - and now it's all coming back - all because of Hillary's "reset" button and Obama's lack of .......................
intestinal fortitude.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie.


Looks sorta like my cake! Chocolate is my favorite. Thanks, Joey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Luscious cake, Kitty.
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie! :-D


Thanks, Jokim!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Quiz Results:



bonbf3 said:


> Redwood. Was anybody else a redwood?
> 
> Dog - scottish terrior - it said I'm a bit of a loner. WHAT!?? Nothing could be further from the truth. Oh, well. Can't get 'em all right.
> 
> The flower one - daisy. That's what I carried at my wedding, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> foggy thinking


This is what they really think. How can anyone fail to see what's going on here?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm so glad I've gotten into the 170's now. I may actually catch up before the end of the month!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve said it before and I`ll say it again....I wish this site had a 'like' button.


How about we declare the thumbs-up sign our like button? :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an experience - to see that. I believe that God gives us every chance to believe. So good.


It must have been hard to lose a sister when she was so young.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Those are my Rhododendrons at our cabin. The picture is from last year. We have the cabin up for sale now so we're not spending as much time there.


They are beyond beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie. Hope it is a beautiful day.


Thank you, Knit crazy. It was a beautiful birthday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> X2. Have a special day Bonnie.


Thanks, Solo. It was very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, Bonnie!!
> Welcome back to us, Bonnie. Hope your trip was enjoyable.
> Have you ever seen a Pomeranian act around people? You would be dizzy too, Bonnie.  They are very friendly dogs.
> My grandmother had one. I love dogs, all varieties.


Thanks, Jokim - I had a lovely birthday. It's good to be back.

I've never seen a Pomeranian in "person." I think I'd like it. I love dogs, too - would love to have one but my "daddy" won't let me! :hunf:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Jicama? I think that's what it was.


Oh, thank you. I'd say my curiosity has been satisfied,but since I have no idea what jicama is, I'm still all a-wonder. I shall google!

And google I did. Very interesting! It said "think of a cross between a water chestnut and a pear. Now that's a fascinating combo. I'm still trying to think of that. Thinking.........


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I make my own..though I call them fresh cream eclairs with chocolate frosting on top.
> Now I`m going to make some next week...I have a craving for them now. I can`t think why
> 
> Happy Birthday bon


Thanks, Wendy! You've given me a good thought for the night - homemade eclairs. They must be delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m making fish for dinner tonight. Me and my son want rice with it, hubby wants mashed potatoes.


Sounds like my house! My son LOVED rice - wanted it every night. I love mashed potatoes. Guess who won that one. DS.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> As soon as I get home, I am making some!


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You can really see their issues by the way they write.


That's transparency all right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, and the rabid nature of their anger towards others. Bratty Patty is another one that I am sure was VocalLisa. Susan is just a hypocrite. Nobody deserves more Pinocchios than Dirty Harry, not even Obama. He's the greedy politician behind the BLM attacks.


Rabid is an excellent description, Knit crazy. You taught English, didn't you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> wafting up from the sink holes


Wow - that's quite an image.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday Bonb--I found it!


Oh - that's so cute! Thanks, Janie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's not safe on the roads tonight with all the Dyngus Days partying/drinking going on. We're staying home. I'm too tired to do anything anyway, after a whole day in the garden bending, digging, etc...


That's the way I was today - woke up at 5 and couldn't go back to sleep. Had GC here today after school - barely got dinner together - now up late again catching up on my reading.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> They have been pushing the Indians into smaller areas & taking the land.


Good point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's our purpose in life, isn't it? To walk each other to our heavenly home.


You're so right - and what other way to spend our days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was the party Bon?


It was fun! My DIL carried in flowers - oodles of them. My ds carried balloons - thank goodness no "70th" on them! The kids brought cards and presents. They just brought the party to us. It was fun. This time I bought a cake from Publix that I'd had my eye on for a while. Chocolate ganache. Oh - so good! I'll post a picture when I can.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a beautiful sky in your avatar Bonnie. Is it your place? How was your time with the family for Easter?


That was where we stayed last summer at the beach - near Gulf Shores. The sunset was spectacular.

Visit with grands was a joy! Beautiful weather and lots of fun. But we had to leave early - DH had some bad allergies or a bad cold and was up coughing all night. After 3 nights, we gave up. He sees the dr tomorrow (Wed.) Sweet of you to ask.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like my house! My son LOVED rice - wanted it every night. I love mashed potatoes. Guess who won that one. DS.


Here`s the recipe for the fish batter. i`ve been using it for years. We all prefer whiting, and it coats beautifully with this recipe.
http://www.food.com/recipe/long-john-silvers-fish-batter-42780


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am eating like a pig and gaining tons of weight!


Hey - you know how to live, girl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bon, mised you around last couple of days


Thanks, Karverr! I missed you all, too. Lots of talking the last few days - I get to p. 150 - and it goes all the way to 170. I finally reach 170 - and it's up to 190. This crowd never stops!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yesterday was a very busy day for me. Brunch for 9 at 11 AM. That lasted until 1:30 pm. At 5:30 I had 5 for dinner. It went smoothly but I was exhausted. After posting a couple of items, I went to bed at 9:30. Sent most of the food home with the company. I always make enough food to send home so my DIL and DD don't have to cook for a few days. My son in law loves my leftovers, Bless his little heart. My rose garden got my attention today and boy do I feel it. Am out of shape also, and golf starts in 2 weeks! :roll:


You should get a medal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See it is happening to much lately. It must have something to do with the fabric that is being used.


I think you're on to something.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Happy Birthday To You
> Happy Birthday To You
> Happy Birthday Dear Bonnie
> Happy Birthday To You
> ...


Thank you, Dear Georgiegirl! You have a lovely voice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> it's called getting older. I have the same problem,too many cookies.


Me, too. Gaining weight - out of shape. I blame obama.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What a beautiful photo of sunset (sunrise?), Bonnie, on your avatar.


Thanks. It's sunset on the beach last summer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL Girl we have missed you! :lol:


I missed you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's the only possible answer Yarnie; unless the mysterious bunny mucher is also a seamstress on the side??


Uh-oh - it's a Mad Muncher - chewing on bunnies and pants. Twisted! Oh, well, at least we know it's not OUR fault. I've been struck by the Mad Muncher many times over the years. Beware.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think my MIL will read it before I get a chance to read it.
> She has more time.
> I'm always on the look out for books for her that aren't too 'risque' or modern, more ala Pearl S. Buck style, if you know what I mean.


I hope she enjoys it. I think she will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a call from DD my mil has afungus in her lungs. Don't know how they found it. They didn't take a tissue sample. Maybe what she has had all along. She is out of the hospital.


Glad they know what it is. If she's home, that's got to be a good sign.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> young lady are you nipping the cherry a little too much? I mean when you can't remember how t spell your own name-----?


I'll admit - I suspected the same thing. Too a little something home from the wine tasting trip? :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> another day finished, now I get to sleep and see if God gives me a second chance and lets me wake tomorrow. good night ladies and gents


Goodnight, Karverr. Sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh knock outs and knock offs, what are you people planting down there.


At least we don't have to worry about knock-UPS any more!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon there is an art to drinking wine from a paper bag. But you do know it's a good thing .


Yes. If something's worth doing, it's worth doing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was A New Song (book 5) where Fr Tim and Cynthia move to Whitecap Island. It was very easy reading at the airport and on the plane. I love how she develops the characters - very realistic and you feel that you know them.


I felt that way, too - and they are so lovable. I enjoyed that one - very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: A skill that takes time to develop I'm sure!


Yes - that's the beauty of it. You have to keep trying. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH's oldest sister had a breast and lymph nodes removed last year and she decided against the reconstructive surgery. She's had chemo and agreed to participate in an experimental chemo treatment as well. She's had some bad days, but overall is getting better.


Good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. My dd had to round up the boys for bed. She didn't have time to talk. Only know that she is back at the nursing home and has fungus .


I know there are anti-fungal medications. When my husband had chemo (1 week - 24 hours a day), he took anti-bacterial, anti-viral, AND anti-fungal medications due to lowered immunity.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

PHew- time for bed. I'm on page 181 or 182 - last page is 191. I wonder if you'll get to page 291 by the time I check in tomorrow morning. Don't you ladies ever sleep????

Just kidding. Jokim- your goodnight was so nice - like a blessing on us. Sleep well, everyone. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did not know about this until this was on face book tonight. I hope it is not cloudy.


Thanks for reminding me. We will have to watch for it. We stayed up for the Blood moon.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Solo for posting this--were you aware that the Feds showed up where Bundy's cattle were & shot &killed one of his prized bulls for only eating grass? Those henchmen should go to trial for unusual cruelty to animals.
> 
> From what I was told, the fed gov does not own the land & were just throwing Obo's weight around. Bundy had been grazing cattle on that land for years, but it just became another way to throw the American Indians around. The Indians did not have any weapons, but the Feds showed up fully armed.


What needs to happen is a lawsuit against the government. Make the Feds pay a fee for the cattle equal to Bu DH's owed debt to BLM.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Rabid is an excellent description, Knit crazy. You taught English, didn't you?


Yes, I have a BA in English. Loved it and still do. Got certification to teach after a semester of law school, which I hated. I taught 4 years. Then, I used my degree as an editor, returned to school and got an Associate degree in Computer Technology and became a technical writer. That led me to my favorite job which allowed me to use management, computer and writing skills, as well as marketing. It's funny how we start out in one capacity and find other knowledge leads to other positions. I needed new challenges all the time, I guess. I never regretted leaving law school though. Hated it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too. Gaining weight - out of shape. I blame obama.


That's ok. You know he'll just blame Bush anyway.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> tried to correct a typo, but it showed up in the wrong place. Too early for me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's ok. You know he'll just blame Bush anyway.


Your grands are soooooo cute. Growing like weeds! Thanks for the new pictures.

When are our other twin babies due as I've forgotten & who is the GM. Sure miss the mind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning KPG, we are enjoying your postings on Yarnie's blog.

This is for you lovely lady. Hugs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, I have a BA in English. Loved it and still do. Got certification to teach after a semester of law school, which I hated. I taught 4 years. Then, I used my degree as an editor, returned to school and got an Associate degree in Computer Technology and became a technical writer. That led me to my favorite job which allowed me to use management, computer and writing skills, as well as marketing. It's funny how we start out in one capacity and find other knowledge leads to other positions. I needed new challenges all the time, I guess. I never regretted leaving law school though. Hated it.


That's a very interesting path that you took. I don't think I'd like law school either, although it seems to be very popular nowadays.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning KPG, we are enjoying your postings on Yarnie's blog.
> 
> This is for you lovely lady. Hugs


Another great post from you, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Geez Karverr...that late at night I was darn lucky to even remember the Happy Birthday song....& nope, wasn't nipping nor sipping the cherry juice....Bailey's Irish Cream (spelled correctly?) is my choice of happy juice...& just had my eyes examined yesterday & 'till the new specs arrive I might very well mess up more messages......oh well....y'all got my message, especially Bonnie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> P.S. Had my eyes dilated & was literally next to blind..so,that's my other excuse for not being up to par....


It was just funny - we've all been there. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Knock Out is the name of a variety of a rose that is very 'floriferous' (blooms all the time). It does not necessarily have the Hybrid Tea rose shape, but if you like lots of color, that's the rose for you. I personally love the Tea rose form and fragrance, so that's what I grow most of. Knock Out is easier to take care of as opposed to regular Hybrid Teas, Floribundas, Minis, etc.


I agree - the knock-out roses are low maintenance, high reward - but there's nothing like the hybrid teas. We don't have any now -used too but DH gave up. Couldn't fight the black spot. I"d like to try again - they are so beautiful. We do love having the knock-outs, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning! May you all have a blessed day!
> 
> The sun is shining...we're going shopping for plants for the garden...leftover roasted chicken is in the refrigerator for supper...my latest WIP is on the needles. Can it get any better?
> 
> ♥


Sounds delightful to me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are such a good hubby, Karverr. Roses are the most beautiful of flowers, but just like many of us, wives, they're high maintenance. ;-) :-D


You are a woman of great insight, Jokim. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> What do you have to do? drink fast I assume.


Chug-a-lug.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will be! :thumbup:


I thought you might! Your avatar is sweet - I love the sleeping pictures. I've thought of making a little album of just the sleeping ones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right - and what better way to spend our days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I must confess - I'm really a tea-totaler. I tried and tried - but the darn paper bag kept tearing.

Alcohol tastes like cough medicine to me, and it makes me feel awful.  I love to think of myself in a long flowing white dress slowly and elegantly walking through the art gallery with a crystal glass of wine - but no go.

(I like to think of myself as brunette, 5'6" tall, and slender, too.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Busy day - planning lessons then helping with reading and math at my old school, DH to doctor, picking up car with new tires on it (boy- that's exciting), and the list goes on.

Have a great day, friends!

Off to the races!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin Ladies...and Lad!

Mornin KPG!!!

I hope you all have a most wonderful and very blessed day.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

CB
Please let us know what you learn about lung fungus. It sounds like something you'd get from breathing in spores, or whatever, from animals or from soil. Sounds nasty whatever it is!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yarnie
I'm so looking forward to hearing about the robot competition your GD is in. You must be very proud...and deservedly so!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<<<< gardening, paying bills, knitting, emailing, shopping, walking, cooking, etc. 

Not necessarily in that order or even all of them. Maybe I'll just do the fun ones and delete all the 'shoulds'!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey - you know how to live, girl!


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must confess - I'm really a tea-totaler. I tried and tried - but the darn paper bag kept tearing.
> 
> Alcohol tastes like cough medicine to me, and it makes me feel awful. I love to think of myself in a long flowing white dress slowly and elegantly walking through the art gallery with a crystal glass of wine - but no go.
> 
> (I like to think of myself as brunette, 5'6" tall, and slender, too.)


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, being as today is national "Administrative Assistant" day (at least here in the U.S.) --- remember the good, old days when we were just called "Secretaries?" My DH & I have our own little Mom & Pop business together - just the 2 of us - I refer him as being "Management" & I'm "Labor" --- he does the brain power & I do the rest -- receivables - payables - computer & such - therefore out of the goodness of his little 'ole heart he gave me the day off - let me sleep late - no office work - the day is mine to do as I please! Oh joy! Gonna do a bit of shopping & tonight he's taking me to a REALLY NICE restaurant - think lots of $$$$$$$ - Here's hoping any other of you secretaries also have a great day ---- we deserve it - know I do after being a secretary over 58 years. Good day to one & all
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It just boggles my mind how any parent could justify doing something like this. A major lesson in how to raise violent, undisciplined, self-centred children ......

"A Montreal-area Easter egg hunt became a scene of chaos after rogue parents burst through a security perimeter and set off a frantic stampede for plastic eggs.

It was all over within a matter of seconds and at events end thousands of children were left empty-handed as reports circulated of over-eager parents knocking rival children to the ground and even robbing them of Easter eggs."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, being as today is national "Administrative Assistant" day (at least here in the U.S.) --- remember the good, old days when we were just called "Secretaries?" My DH & I have our own little Mom & Pop business together - just the 2 of us - I refer him as being "Management" & I'm "Labor" --- he does the brain power & I do the rest -- receivables - payables - computer & such - therefore out of the goodness of his little 'ole heart he gave me the day off - let me sleep late - no office work - the day is mine to do as I please! Oh joy! Gonna do a bit of shopping & tonight he's taking me to a REALLY NICE restaurant - think lots of $$$$$$$ - Here's hoping any other of you secretaries also have a great day ---- we deserve it - know I do after being a secretary over 58 years. Good day to one & all
> Georgiegirl


Hope you enjoy your day Georgie! Have a wonderful dinner tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It just boggles my mind how any parent could justify doing something like this. A major lesson in how to raise violent, undisciplined, self-centred children ......
> 
> "A Montreal-area Easter egg hunt became a scene of chaos after rogue parents burst through a security perimeter and set off a frantic stampede for plastic eggs.
> 
> It was all over within a matter of seconds and at events end thousands of children were left empty-handed as reports circulated of over-eager parents knocking rival children to the ground and even robbing them of Easter eggs."


That is so terrible! How could an adult to that to little children?  :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Administrative Assistant day, Georgiegirl! I think you should put "Executive" in front of that AA title and ask for a raise! 

"Old secretaries never die, they just file away!"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must confess - I'm really a tea-totaler. I tried and tried - but the darn paper bag kept tearing.
> 
> Alcohol tastes like cough medicine to me, and it makes me feel awful. I love to think of myself in a long flowing white dress slowly and elegantly walking through the art gallery with a crystal glass of wine - but no go.
> 
> (I like to think of myself as brunette, 5'6" tall, and slender, too.)


Oh, Bon, you make me laugh as yes I think of myself as slender, red headed & taller, but I'm a little overweight with nearly all white hair & shrinking in height!

Life does get tough doesn't it?

Well, I'm off to lunch as family is gone to CA for the Robotic Convention so I'm going to treat myself to lunch, but now the decision where to go & what to eat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, being as today is national "Administrative Assistant" day (at least here in the U.S.) --- remember the good, old days when we were just called "Secretaries?" My DH & I have our own little Mom & Pop business together - just the 2 of us - I refer him as being "Management" & I'm "Labor" --- he does the brain power & I do the rest -- receivables - payables - computer & such - therefore out of the goodness of his little 'ole heart he gave me the day off - let me sleep late - no office work - the day is mine to do as I please! Oh joy! Gonna do a bit of shopping & tonight he's taking me to a REALLY NICE restaurant - think lots of $$$$$$$ - Here's hoping any other of you secretaries also have a great day ---- we deserve it - know I do after being a secretary over 58 years. Good day to one & all
> Georgiegirl


Enjoy your day & evening with DH.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Yarnie
> I'm so looking forward to hearing about the robot competition your GD is in. You must be very proud...and deservedly so!


Yikes, I meant Janeway...!

Sorry ladies! Brain fart!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Yarnie
> I'm so looking forward to hearing about the robot competition your GD is in. You must be very proud...and deservedly so!


Sorry it is Jaynes GS. But sure she appreciates your kindness in think of her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry it is Jaynes GS. But sure she appreciates your kindness in think of her.


Yup...I caught that Yarnie! But is it her GD or GS? Now I'm really confused! LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It just boggles my mind how any parent could justify doing something like this. A major lesson in how to raise violent, undisciplined, self-centred children ......
> 
> "A Montreal-area Easter egg hunt became a scene of chaos after rogue parents burst through a security perimeter and set off a frantic stampede for plastic eggs.
> 
> It was all over within a matter of seconds and at events end thousands of children were left empty-handed as reports circulated of over-eager parents knocking rival children to the ground and even robbing them of Easter eggs."


Now there is something for those parents to be proud of. Showing their children how to act. For easter eggs. Can't image what they would do if it was something bigger .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Yup...I caught that Yarnie! But is it her GD or GS? Now I'm really confused! LOL


I'm not sure, either it has been a while back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Solo for posting this--were you aware that the Feds showed up where Bundy's cattle were & shot &killed one of his prized bulls for only eating grass? Those henchmen should go to trial for unusual cruelty to animals.
> 
> From what I was told, the fed gov does not own the land & were just throwing Obo's weight around. Bundy had been grazing cattle on that land for years, but it just became another way to throw the American Indians around. The Indians did not have any weapons, but the Feds showed up fully armed.


I also heard that the "cowboys" the feds hired to round up Bundy's cattle were using ATV's and helicopters to chase the cattle to exhaustion. The feds took around 400 of his cattle and returned about 250. Did you see the picture of the pit where the feds buried some of Bundy's cattle? What disgusting behavior. I agree they should be charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If any of you open any of Jody's add on's and now have blue printed under anything on here or else where. get off and scan first then have computer tech. check it for virus. It will not contaminant other computers thank goodness. But boy it can go on for every AVG shut my internet connection down so it could not get into my computer. Glad all the blue lines are gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off tonight for sleep test. Like I am going to sleep with all the probes attach to me. They recommend you bring your own pillow for comfort. Want to bring my own bed too. Wouldn't that be funny to see me walk in with bed and mattress too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> <<<< gardening, paying bills, knitting, emailing, shopping, walking, cooking, etc.
> 
> Not necessarily in that order or even all of them. Maybe I'll just do the fun ones and delete all the 'shoulds'!


I delete my "shoulds" all the time. Life is much more fun that way. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It just boggles my mind how any parent could justify doing something like this. A major lesson in how to raise violent, undisciplined, self-centred children ......
> 
> "A Montreal-area Easter egg hunt became a scene of chaos after rogue parents burst through a security perimeter and set off a frantic stampede for plastic eggs.
> 
> It was all over within a matter of seconds and at events end thousands of children were left empty-handed as reports circulated of over-eager parents knocking rival children to the ground and even robbing them of Easter eggs."


These are the same parents that don't want their children to win anything. Everyone should get an award according to them. Then they behave like this. Mind boggling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Bundy Ranch Repeat Brewing On The Red River
> 
> http://www.conservativehq.com/node/17023
> 
> It seems the Federal Government wants to control everything.


I caught this on the news last night. This whole land grab is something to watch and be concerned about. This land was in the rancher's family since 1907. The country should be paying attention to what the feds are doing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I also heard that the "cowboys" the feds hired to round up Bundy's cattle were using ATV's and helicopters to chase the cattle to exhaustion. The feds took around 400 of his cattle and returned about 250. Did you see the picture of the pit where the feds buried some of Bundy's cattle? What disgusting behavior. I agree they should be charged with animal cruelty.


I can't commit to long term posting, but caught your post yesterday in reference to map of Western land owned by the Federal Government and the question from joey of why..
Thank you for posting to her question.. it was interesting.
Bundy's daughter made a statment last week that 135 heads of cattle were still missing and they would never get them back, per your above post she was correct. What did the Federal Cowboys think they were going to do with the cattle when they took them? They need food and water!!!! 
Yes, yesterday I seen the pictures of the cattle being buried in a pit. Unreal, uncalled for, over-reach of power. Some people just don't realize what power the feds have. The uninformed needs to think about what they have and need for their day to day living could be gone if a person does not comply.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm not sure, either it has been a while back.


It's Jane's GD.....
Congrats to the GD and Jane...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Will post this again


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Will post this again


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, being as today is national "Administrative Assistant" day (at least here in the U.S.) --- remember the good, old days when we were just called "Secretaries?" My DH & I have our own little Mom & Pop business together - just the 2 of us - I refer him as being "Management" & I'm "Labor" --- he does the brain power & I do the rest -- receivables - payables - computer & such - therefore out of the goodness of his little 'ole heart he gave me the day off - let me sleep late - no office work - the day is mine to do as I please! Oh joy! Gonna do a bit of shopping & tonight he's taking me to a REALLY NICE restaurant - think lots of $$$$$$$ - Here's hoping any other of you secretaries also have a great day ---- we deserve it - know I do after being a secretary over 58 years. Good day to one & all
> Georgiegirl


Happy Secretary Day Georgie, I am sure you hold many other titles in your business. I would list them but it would take up too much space. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy day - planning lessons then helping with reading and math at my old school, DH to doctor, picking up car with new tires on it (boy- that's exciting), and the list goes on.
> 
> Have a great day, friends!
> 
> Off to the races!


Have a fun day bon.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I did not know about this until this was on face book tonight. I hope it is not cloudy.


Thanks joey for the heads -up on the meteor shower. I love to watch them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, being as today is national "Administrative Assistant" day (at least here in the U.S.) --- remember the good, old days when we were just called "Secretaries?" My DH & I have our own little Mom & Pop business together - just the 2 of us - I refer him as being "Management" & I'm "Labor" --- he does the brain power & I do the rest -- receivables - payables - computer & such - therefore out of the goodness of his little 'ole heart he gave me the day off - let me sleep late - no office work - the day is mine to do as I please! Oh joy! Gonna do a bit of shopping & tonight he's taking me to a REALLY NICE restaurant - think lots of $$$$$$$ - Here's hoping any other of you secretaries also have a great day ---- we deserve it - know I do after being a secretary over 58 years. Good day to one & all
> Georgiegirl


Happy Administrative Assistant Day, Georgiagirl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It just boggles my mind how any parent could justify doing something like this. A major lesson in how to raise violent, undisciplined, self-centred children ......
> 
> "A Montreal-area Easter egg hunt became a scene of chaos after rogue parents burst through a security perimeter and set off a frantic stampede for plastic eggs.
> 
> It was all over within a matter of seconds and at events end thousands of children were left empty-handed as reports circulated of over-eager parents knocking rival children to the ground and even robbing them of Easter eggs."


I've heard of that happening before - probably here in the U.S. And these people are raising children. Stop the world - I wanna get off!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bon, you make me laugh as yes I think of myself as slender, red headed & taller, but I'm a little overweight with nearly all white hair & shrinking in height!
> 
> Life does get tough doesn't it?
> 
> Well, I'm off to lunch as family is gone to CA for the Robotic Convention so I'm going to treat myself to lunch, but now the decision where to go & what to eat!


I hope you have a delicious lunch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bundy Ranch Repeat Brewing On The Red River
> 
> http://www.conservativehq.com/node/17023
> 
> It seems the Federal Government wants to control everything.


You are so right. And now - we natives are getting restless and growing in numbers. There are at least two actions pending to reduce the power of the executive branch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm not sure, either it has been a while back.


I think it was her grandson because my grandson is also in a robotics club after school. But I could be wrong. In fact, I probably am. It's probably her granddaughter.

But it's definitely Jane. Or CB. Or Joey - she has a lot of boys in her family. Unless it's the granddaughter.

Somebody stop me, please. Too much shopping at Michael's today - too much thinking about a zillion projects I want to try. I'm with Gerslay - I'm confused. I blame obama.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off tonight for sleep test. Like I am going to sleep with all the probes attach to me. They recommend you bring your own pillow for comfort. Want to bring my own bed too. Wouldn't that be funny to see me walk in with bed and mattress too.


Oh - another friend of mine did that. It should be very interesting. I hope you can sleep. Too bad they don't make house calls so you can sleep in your own bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I delete my "shoulds" all the time. Life is much more fun that way. :-D :-D :-D


Very smart, Solo. When I worked in the mental health center, they suggested that. My husband also tells me, "There are no shoulds." I can't quite get my head around it, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can't commit to long term posting, but caught your post yesterday in reference to map of Western land owned by the Federal Government and the question from joey of why..
> Thank you for posting to her question.. it was interesting.
> Bundy's daughter made a statment last week that 135 heads of cattle were still missing and they would never get them back, per your above post she was correct. What did the Federal Cowboys think they were going to do with the cattle when they took them? They need food and water!!!!
> Yes, yesterday I seen the pictures of the cattle being buried in a pit. Unreal, uncalled for, over-reach of power. Some people just don't realize what power the feds have. The uninformed needs to think about what they have and need for their day to day living could be gone if a person does not comply.


Overreach is the name of the game in DC right now. I think it's going to backfire.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Will post this again


deleted - now I understand why you posted twice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Have a fun day bon.


Thanks, Gali. Any time I buy cotton yarn is a good day. I was so excited - I had a 20% coupon for entire purchase at Michaels. I need two rocking chairs - $50 each. Perfect timing. That would have been a $20 savings on something I need! Except Michael's only had one and can't give the discount for a "custom order." They were sorry and offered to call around for me to see if anyone had two. I didn't have the time for that, so I just bought one. Oh, well - I made up for it with other purchases. Smart, hey? (Smart for them, maybe.) :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I apologize to all for my goofy post a few back. Silliness. I have no excuse.

I finally caught up on my reading. These posts are just too good - had to read every one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - my finger twitched and hit the button twice. I'm on a roll today.

I hope everyone's having a happy April 23.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - the knock-out roses are low maintenance, high reward - but there's nothing like the hybrid teas. We don't have any now -used too but DH gave up. Couldn't fight the black spot. I"d like to try again - they are so beautiful. We do love having the knock-outs, though.


With rose culture, one has to stay on top of 'black spot'. Start with clean bushes and spray with Mancozeb, or 1T baking soda and 1T sunoil to 1 gall. of water. Remember to clean up around the bushes, pick up all diseased leaves on the bush and on the ground. The pathogen spores bounce off the ground on to the plant when watering or raining. Lots of work but, oh, what a reward!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> (I like to think of myself as brunette, 5'6" tall, and slender, too.)


Aren't we the dreamers, Bonnie! 5'6" Tall, slender and 30!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I took my oldest son to one when he was 2. He found one egg. He was happy, It was a riot, with the parents and toddlers. I never went to another one. The kids had a small basket to find on Easter morning.


We used to hide the Easter baskets, too. One year our oldest complained that his was too easy to find. The next year we hid it in the garage.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I apologize to all for my goofy post a few back. Silliness. I have no excuse.
> 
> I finally caught up on my reading. These posts are just too good - had to read every one.


You are not silly . Charming and witty for sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> With rose culture, one has to stay on top of 'black spot'. Start with clean bushes and spray with Mancozeb, or 1T baking soda and 1T sunoil to 1 gall. of water. Remember to clean up around the bushes, pick up all diseased leaves on the bush and on the ground. The pathogen spores bounce off the ground on to the plant when watering or raining. Lots of work but, oh, what a reward!


Thanks, Jokim. I'm going to cut, paste, and save this for future reference. We loved the roses. Maybe if I start with one, I can change his mind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Aren't we the dreamers, Bonnie! 5'6" Tall, slender and 30!


We are beautiful dreamers!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We used to hide the Easter baskets, too. One year our oldest complained that his was too easy to find. The next year we hid it in the garage.


That'll teach him!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not silly . Charming and witty for sure.


And you are kind and generous with praise, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And you are kind and generous with praise, CB.


No it is just the truth. Love you Bon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.israelvideonetwork.com/iran-is-preparing-to-annihilate-israel


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it was her grandson because my grandson is also in a robotics club after school. But I could be wrong. In fact, I probably am. It's probably her granddaughter.
> 
> But it's definitely Jane. Or CB. Or Joey - she has a lot of boys in her family. Unless it's the granddaughter.
> 
> Somebody stop me, please. Too much shopping at Michael's today - too much thinking about a zillion projects I want to try. I'm with Gerslay - I'm confused. I blame obama.


It's my GD who is into Robotics.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Off tonight for sleep test. Like I am going to sleep with all the probes attach to me. They recommend you bring your own pillow for comfort. Want to bring my own bed too. Wouldn't that be funny to see me walk in with bed and mattress too.


Yarnie, I remember my 1st one I had enough wires taped to me to build a radio, now how you suppose to sleep with all that on???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bundy Ranch Repeat Brewing On The Red River
> 
> http://www.conservativehq.com/node/17023
> 
> It seems the Federal Government wants to control everything.


Yes they do want control us completely. The other side said Bundy used that land rent free for years so he should be thrown off--spoken like a true Democrat!

People all over the Internet are "fed" up with the Democrats. One site had over a million likes for Obo seizing too much control over us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If any of you open any of Jody's add on's and now have blue printed under anything on here or else where. get off and scan first then have computer tech. check it for virus. It will not contaminant other computers thank goodness. But boy it can go on for every AVG shut my internet connection down so it could not get into my computer. Glad all the blue lines are gone.


She put it on so when you clicked on it you had some sort of blue line virus. I'm glad she is gone, but her written words were the same as Cheeky's so she is still here just using another name!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the Secretarial Day wishes. It was all I hoped for..slept late - no office work - shopped a bit mostly for my GD - grocery store - then DH took me to the promised, ever so delicious dinner. My tummy is full. I'm contented & contemplating the work waiting for me in my office tomorrow. Oh well, it was worth a day off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for all the Secretarial Day wishes. It was all I hoped for..slept late - no office work - shopped a bit mostly for my GD - grocery store - then DH took me to the promised, ever so delicious dinner. My tummy is full. I'm contented & contemplating the work waiting for me in my office tomorrow. Oh well, it was worth a day off.


Sounds like the perfect day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

After I played on the puter today I had to clean up an overflowed toliet. Is is Monday? Then washed the towels I had to use. Mopped the floor, cleaned up dirty dishes, mopped kitchen floor washed 4 loads of clothes, fixed supper in crock pot, painted some hanging pots, potted the plants, took dh to doctor, ripped out a weeks worth of knitting while waiting in the car, came home, ate, took grands to church , dug up 2 holes for 2 rose bushes, planted rose bushes , watered plants and more but forgot. Am tired. 
What did everyone else do today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ocare privacy http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=605719749489284


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> If any of you open any of Jody's add on's and now have blue printed under anything on here or else where. get off and scan first then have computer tech. check it for virus. It will not contaminant other computers thank goodness. But boy it can go on for every AVG shut my internet connection down so it could not get into my computer. Glad all the blue lines are gone.


I'm glad everything got fixed up Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off tonight for sleep test. Like I am going to sleep with all the probes attach to me. They recommend you bring your own pillow for comfort. Want to bring my own bed too. Wouldn't that be funny to see me walk in with bed and mattress too.


Hope you get some sleep even with all the probes and monitors. I don't sleep well in a different bed or surroundings either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I apologize to all for my goofy post a few back. Silliness. I have no excuse.
> 
> I finally caught up on my reading. These posts are just too good - had to read every one.


They weren't goofy - they were happy; and we're happy that you're back!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes they do want control us completely. The other side said Bundy used that land rent free for years so he should be thrown off--spoken like a true Democrat!
> 
> People all over the Internet are "fed" up with the Democrats. One site had over a million likes for Obo seizing too much control over us!


Sorry, double post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes they do want control us completely. The other side said Bundy used that land rent free for years so he should be thrown off--spoken like a true Democrat!
> 
> People all over the Internet are "fed" up with the Democrats. One site had over a million likes for Obo seizing too much control over us!


They should be reminded from time to time:

'WE THE PEOPLE........ !'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After I played on the puter today I had to clean up an overflowed toliet. Is is Monday? Then washed the towels I had to use. Mopped the floor, cleaned up dirty dishes, mopped kitchen floor washed 4 loads of clothes, fixed supper in crock pot, painted some hanging pots, potted the plants, took dh to doctor, ripped out a weeks worth of knitting while waiting in the car, came home, ate, took grands to church , dug up 2 holes for 2 rose bushes, planted rose bushes , watered plants and more but forgot. Am tired.
> What did everyone else do today?


I'm tired just reading what you did! I had a meeting before work; store was steady; knitting circle meets at the store on Wed. afternoons; had left over turkey for dinner; put carcass in slow cooker to start soup.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After I played on the puter today I had to clean up an overflowed toliet. Is is Monday? Then washed the towels I had to use. Mopped the floor, cleaned up dirty dishes, mopped kitchen floor washed 4 loads of clothes, fixed supper in crock pot, painted some hanging pots, potted the plants, took dh to doctor, ripped out a weeks worth of knitting while waiting in the car, came home, ate, took grands to church , dug up 2 holes for 2 rose bushes, planted rose bushes , watered plants and more but forgot. Am tired.
> What did everyone else do today?


My head's still spinning after reading your list of today's chores, CB. Wow!
What , if any, fertilizer did you put into the rose hole before planting the bush? Usually, I only put a tablespoon of triple super phosphate mixed into the bottom soil. It gives the roots a super fast start. Don't fertilize the plant until you see foliage emerging.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After I played on the puter today I had to clean up an overflowed toliet. Is is Monday? Then washed the towels I had to use. Mopped the floor, cleaned up dirty dishes, mopped kitchen floor washed 4 loads of clothes, fixed supper in crock pot, painted some hanging pots, potted the plants, took dh to doctor, ripped out a weeks worth of knitting while waiting in the car, came home, ate, took grands to church , dug up 2 holes for 2 rose bushes, planted rose bushes , watered plants and more but forgot. Am tired.
> What did everyone else do today?


Oh my word! You almost make me ashamed of the leisure day I had today....but believe me I'll make up for the day I enjoyed today tomorrow. No rest for the wicked, is there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm tired just reading what you did! I had a meeting before work; store was steady; knitting circle meets at the store on Wed. afternoons; had left over turkey for dinner; put carcass in slow cooker to start soup.


I want to come to your knitting circle. Good news you are still having steady business.
I am glad you like your crockpot we talked you into. What are you putting in your soup?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my word! You almost make me ashamed of the leisure day I had today....but believe me I'll make up for the day I enjoyed today tomorrow. No rest for the wicked, is there?


You deserved a leisure day.
No never. Always something needs to be done. I am so far behind I think I am first. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it is just the truth. Love you Bon!


I love you right back, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Love you ladies right back, but it's time say good night, sweet dreams, etc.... Tomorrow is another day to get more work done. Tah, tah...........


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.israelvideonetwork.com/iran-is-preparing-to-annihilate-israel


This is disgusting. I tried to capture some of the words, but I couldn't do it. I was going to google translate. Horrible.

Just tonight, my daughter and I were talking about Russia's rise. Korea is planning another nuke test, and I mentioned that we haven't heard much from Iran lately. I wonder what they're up to. Now I see. Very troubling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's my GD who is into Robotics.


Sorry, Jane. My mind isn't what it used to be. I'm lost in the sixties somewhere!

How's she doing in California? Having a good time?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I remember my 1st one I had enough wires taped to me to build a radio, now how you suppose to sleep with all that on???


I can't imagine. I can barely sleep in my comfy bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nitey night Yarnie. I am missing our lately talk. Hope you can sleep all plugged up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for all the Secretarial Day wishes. It was all I hoped for..slept late - no office work - shopped a bit mostly for my GD - grocery store - then DH took me to the promised, ever so delicious dinner. My tummy is full. I'm contented & contemplating the work waiting for me in my office tomorrow. Oh well, it was worth a day off.


So nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After I played on the puter today I had to clean up an overflowed toliet. Is is Monday? Then washed the towels I had to use. Mopped the floor, cleaned up dirty dishes, mopped kitchen floor washed 4 loads of clothes, fixed supper in crock pot, painted some hanging pots, potted the plants, took dh to doctor, ripped out a weeks worth of knitting while waiting in the car, came home, ate, took grands to church , dug up 2 holes for 2 rose bushes, planted rose bushes , watered plants and more but forgot. Am tired.
> What did everyone else do today?


Compared to you - nothing! You have boundless energy. All that clean-up. I hate a toilet overflow. My neighbor just told me she flushed her cell phone down the toilet!!! Why? I don't know. Maybe she didn't want anyone to know she dropped it in the toilet to begin with. I asked her if it actually went all the way down. She said she didn't know, that the toilet was acting a little funny. I think she'll soon be doing what you were doing today.

I hope you can relax tomorrow and sit and watch your roses grow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They weren't goofy - they were happy; and we're happy that you're back!!


Thanks - you all are very forgiving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You deserved a leisure day.
> No never. Always something needs to be done. I am so far behind I think I am first. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love you ladies right back, but it's time say good night, sweet dreams, etc.... Tomorrow is another day to get more work done. Tah, tah...........


Good night, Jokim. Sleep well.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After I played on the puter today I had to clean up an overflowed toliet. Is is Monday? Then washed the towels I had to use. Mopped the floor, cleaned up dirty dishes, mopped kitchen floor washed 4 loads of clothes, fixed supper in crock pot, painted some hanging pots, potted the plants, took dh to doctor, ripped out a weeks worth of knitting while waiting in the car, came home, ate, took grands to church , dug up 2 holes for 2 rose bushes, planted rose bushes , watered plants and more but forgot. Am tired.
> What did everyone else do today?


well I slaved over domino's for 4 hours, then came home went to work in the garden owed up 5 more planted cucumbers in one planted 3 with corn, not sure what to plant in last one. CB, I'm ired too. I know how you feel.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of toilets and cell phones......I was at my daughter's, had my cell phone in my sweater pocket, in the bathroom, turned and splash! Into the potty it went. I stood and looked at it for a long time. Pondering. Mind you, I was just looking at the empty toilet because the cell phone had slid waaaaaay back into the hole. Out of sight. 

I tried hard to think of a way out of this situation. Nothing came to mind.Nothing to do but reach in and get it. I considered just flushing it down but I was afraid I'd ruin my daughter's toilet! 

Got the stupid thing out and cleaned it up as best I could. 

It never worked again.

Later, my son-in-law told me I should have just left it open to dry. He said it probably would have worked - if I hadn't scrubbed it with soap and water!

Oh. Yeah - I scrubbed that baby good - bubbles and more bubbles. Oh, well. At least I didn't ruin the toilet.



And with the lovely thought of toilets - which will probably cause me to have another nightmare about toilets overflowing - I'll say good night all. Yarnie, lots of people are thinking of you tonight and it's kind of a funny thought. You in your nightie with wires sticking out and people watching through one-way mirrors and you with your eyes wide open. I'll probably be doing the same thing, but without the wires and one-way mirror.

Good night, Yarnie. Good night, everybody.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a Dr appointment tomorrow morning them DW told me to go by the yarn store and get what I needed for her aunts shawl.might be a mistake going by myself there. been trying to get some for 2 weeks. ladies wishing you all a good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Compared to you - nothing! You have boundless energy. All that clean-up. I hate a toilet overflow. My neighbor just told me she flushed her cell phone down the toilet!!! Why? I don't know. Maybe she didn't want anyone to know she dropped it in the toilet to begin with. I asked her if it actually went all the way down. She said she didn't know, that the toilet was acting a little funny. I think she'll soon be doing what you were doing today.
> 
> I hope you can relax tomorrow and sit and watch your roses grow.


If I dropped my phone in the toilet it could keep on going. Would not put it up to my ear again even if it would work. My boys use to put all kind of things down the toilet probably still stopped up from when they were little. I know I had to move my makeup to upstairs because they use to flush it.
:shock: :roll:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257471-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

